# Anyone else starting Femara or Clomid today (10/8)?



## Kat S

Starting today, I'm trying Femara for this round. Though the nurses tell me there is no "better chance" at avoiding cysts with Femara over Clomid, at least I'll avoid the hot flashes I got on Clomid.

I go in on Oct 17th to see if my follicles are ready, and if they are, they'll give me a trigger shot in the office and I'll go back the next day for my IUI. I'm so excited! I hope there will be no more delays!


----------



## Fiona41

Hi Kat!

I'm starting Femara today too. I'm taking it cd's 2-6 and am also going for my scan on the 17th. We're doing timed intercourse again this month, but might try IUI next month if no luck.

Good luck!


----------



## Kat S

Hi, Fiona! 

Thanks for responding! I was hoping there was someone else on here with whom I could go through this. You've done Femara before I see. Any side effects for you?

Hoping for the best for you and your DH!! Tons of :dust: your way!!!


----------



## sassypants77

Hey Ladies, I also started on Femara yesterday. This is my first go with it. Little nervous about side effects as doc started me on 7.5mg.


----------



## Kat S

Welcome, Sassypants!

7.5? Nice! I'm only on 2.5. I hope I react to it! 

If you notice any side effects, make sure you come back and post about them...and GOOD LUCK!! :thumbup:


----------



## Fiona41

Hi again!,

I did have some side effects today - I felt pretty dizzy and sick. :cry: I also had that after my first dose on my first cycle. I felt fine the next day the last time so fingers crossed I'm fine tomorrow.

Anyone else having side effects or is it just me? :growlmad:

I'm on 5 mg a day. Funny that we are all on different doses! What cycle days are you both taking your Femara?


----------



## Kat S

Fiona41 said:


> Hi again!,
> 
> I did have some side effects today - I felt pretty dizzy and sick. :cry: I also had that after my first dose on my first cycle. I felt fine the next day the last time so fingers crossed I'm fine tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else having side effects or is it just me? :growlmad:
> 
> I'm on 5 mg a day. Funny that we are all on different doses! What cycle days are you both taking your Femara?

I have felt a little dizzy today, but I'm not sure if it's the Femara or my migrane meds! Maybe its the combination of the two? Anyway, that's all I've noticed.

I'm taking Femara cycle days 3-7 (Mon-Fri).


----------



## sassypants77

I am taking cd3-7. I am also on Metformin. I don't think I am having any SE from the Femara yet, but did warn DH that we could be in for a hormonal roller coaster ride! The only SE I seem to be having right now is from the Metformin. I bumped up to 3xday, but I have been doing low carb too, and I believe my blood sugar was waaaay low yesterday afternoon. I was dizzier than a mofo. Took my second dose of Femara last nite, all 3 teeeny tiny little pills, and everything still seems fine today. FX that although it may take a few months, this works. Good Luck ladies!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi ladies! Just started femara today. I'm on cd5-9 at 5mg. I saw my FS today for a follow up scan to monitor my endometriomas and he mentioned that I could do a clomid cycle with monitoring this month. I previously did clomid for the challenge test but no monitoring to check follicle development. But...I've read that clomid can cause endo to flare so I asked him for femara instead and he agreed :) I think in the future I would prefer to start on cd3, but too late this month!

Do you ladies all have PCOS or do you ovulate on your own and just trying to get multiple eggs? AFM, I ovulate like clockwork, but the FS is hoping that if I can release a couple of eggs it gives the spermies a bigger target. 

Happy to share this month with you ladies and :dust: to us all!!


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid, Welcome!

You're a few days off from us, so can watch us go through it before you do.

I'm 40 and trying to conceive, so I need all the help I can get...hence the Femara. Otherwise, I have no issues. My "parts" are just at the end of their lifespan and are tired ;)


----------



## GreenOrchid

Thanks Kat :) Fx'd that you get a couple of nice fat follies :)

Well day 2 of femara and so far no side effects for me. Clomid gave me horrible hot flashes and ovary pain so hoping to avoid that this time :)

For those of you on a dose of 5mg or more, do you take all the pills at the same time or take individually morning and night? My FS didn't specify so just curious if anyone else got direction from their doctor.


----------



## sassypants77

I do have PCOS, and am 35. No other issues though!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Okay, forget what I said about no side effects...developing a vicious headache. BUT totally worth it if it gives the spermies a better chance :)


----------



## Fiona41

GreenOrchid said:


> Thanks Kat :) Fx'd that you get a couple of nice fat follies :)
> 
> Well day 2 of femara and so far no side effects for me. Clomid gave me horrible hot flashes and ovary pain so hoping to avoid that this time :)
> 
> For those of you on a dose of 5mg or more, do you take all the pills at the same time or take individually morning and night? My FS didn't specify so just curious if anyone else got direction from their doctor.

My FS told me to take both pills at night. I have heard of women taking them both morning and night though. Sorry that's not really much help!

AFM no pcos, but I'm apparently not ovulating properly :cry: I'm 42 and my FS said that as you get older your body just hangs on to the eggs. I had always heard the complete opposite, but what do I know! :shrug:


----------



## Kat S

I had some possible hot flashes and definitely have been headachey. Today is my last day on Femara. 

Anyway, I know that just relying on the one IUI a month to get pregnant at my age doesn't leave me great chances, and since the traditional method is closed to us, I have to try *something* during ovulation week to increase my chances.
I ordered some Soft Cups from Amazon.com and I asked my DH if he'd fill one up so I can try my own artificial insemination on Tuesday (follie check is Wed and if all goes well, IUI scheduled for Thursday). I admit I can't picture trying to stick one of those things in without spilling everything everywhere. This is one of those moments that a video or diagram would be handy! :haha:


----------



## shiseru

Hello ladies, I was prescribed Clomid by my doctor who said we could give it a shot although i am already ovulating.

I started 50mg day 2-6. I tool at night i heard it lessen side effect. I am going in for a scan on CD12 19th Oct to check on progress. I am nervous this is my first time on clomid.

Good luck everyone, hope we get our long deserve bfp soon! 

How was your scan, Kat?


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> Hello ladies, I was prescribed Clomid by my doctor who said we could give it a shot although i am already ovulating.
> 
> I started 50mg day 2-6. I tool at night i heard it lessen side effect. I am going in for a scan on CD12 19th Oct to check on progress. I am nervous this is my first time on clomid.
> 
> Good luck everyone, hope we get our long deserve bfp soon!
> 
> How was your scan, Kat?

Ooooh, good luck! :thumbup:

My scan is scheduled for wednesday, but tomorrow we're going to try our own "at home" artificial insemination using Soft Cups.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Ooh Kat I'm hoping the softcups do the trick for you. Your scan is in two days, right?

I just a scan on cd10 since I'm already at the hospital today for an HSG (in the waiting room right now...yuck not looking forward to this). Anyways I had three nice follicles, and one is clearly bigger than the other two so that one will likely be the lucky winner this month!

Btw, I'm on femara to help with my luteal phase, as I ovulate fine on my own. 

Good luck Shiseru - I took clomid last month and taking it at night definitely seemed to help.

Thanks Fiona for the advice. I ended up taking one pill in the am and one in the pm, thinking it would keep the levels more constant in my body. I hope your ovulation gets nice and strong and your ovaries aren't so stingy with those eggs!


----------



## shiseru

I hope you catch the eggY!

Anyone taking BBT? I am on CD9 and my temp raise this morning, this is my post-O temp! Definitely not O so soon right? Not sure if clomid affects the temp though. (i took clomid day 2-6)

Anyway, havn't start bd yet boo... but guess i will start tonight and use a little preseed.

Good luck ladies and come in often to update your progress!



GreenOrchid said:


> Ooh Kat I'm hoping the softcups do the trick for you. Your scan is in two days, right?
> 
> I just a scan on cd10 since I'm already at the hospital today for an HSG (in the waiting room right now...yuck not looking forward to this). Anyways I had three nice follicles, and one is clearly bigger than the other two so that one will likely be the lucky winner this month!
> 
> Btw, I'm on femara to help with my luteal phase, as I ovulate fine on my own.
> 
> Good luck Shiseru - I took clomid last month and taking it at night definitely seemed to help.
> 
> Thanks Fiona for the advice. I ended up taking one pill in the am and one in the pm, thinking it would keep the levels more constant in my body. I hope your ovulation gets nice and strong and your ovaries aren't so stingy with those eggs!


----------



## Kat S

How is everyone doing? An exciting week for us all!!

My follicle check is in just over an hour and I'm so nervous! I'm scared they're already too big or that *something* will be wrong. I need to relax! 

In other news, I tried the Soft Cup method last night, and while I had no trouble with the insertion, I couldn't get it back out without DH's help. Glad he was still home or I would have had to ask the FS to fish it out at my appt, and I fear they would yell at me for trying an at-home, non FDA approved method.


----------



## Fiona41

Kat S said:


> How is everyone doing? An exciting week for us all!!
> 
> My follicle check is in just over an hour and I'm so nervous! I'm scared they're already too big or that *something* will be wrong. I need to relax!
> 
> In other news, I tried the Soft Cup method last night, and while I had no trouble with the insertion, I couldn't get it back out without DH's help. Glad he was still home or I would have had to ask the FS to fish it out at my appt, and I fear they would yell at me for trying an at-home, non FDA approved method.

Good luck with your scan. Hope you have lots of follicles. My scan is still 5 hours away. Starting to get nervous as I've had some pain on my left side. Hope it's not a cyst.

Lol at your soft cup problem. I've been tempted to try them, but haven't as I can imagine that would happen to me too.

Let us know how your scan goes.


----------



## Kat S

:nope:

:cry:

Well, she saw one under developed follicle of 10mm in one ovary, and said about it, "Well, that one probably won't go anywhere." and moved on to check the other ovary. There was a 16mm "something" there, but she thinks it's the cyst from September still sitting there.

Just in case the 10mm follicle grows, I'm going back for another check on Saturday, but I have almost no hope. She tried to back pedal and say it could certainly grow, but that wasn't her sentiment when she first saw it. Anyway, I am pretty sure I will ovulate Friday, so what's the point of going in on Saturday? I cried so hard all the way home that I gave myself a headache.


----------



## Kat S

OK, wait, now I feel silly for freaking out. I won't ovulate if the follicles aren't big enough to release an egg. :dohh: There IS still hope on Saturday! And I googled around and found another girl on another fertility board who went in for her u/s on cycle day 12 (just like me) and had only one 10mm follicle (just like me). When she went back on cycle day 15 (just like I will), she had 2 NEW 17mm follicles ready to go! I feel so much better!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi Kat :) I'm glad you found some other postings indicating that your follicles will still grow! Don't listen to what that nurse said - your body is not a statistic! Just nourish your little follie(s) over the next couple of days with healthy food, enough rest, and some laughs, and fx'd for you for Sat :)

Oh yeah, freakouts are normal during this frustrating TTC process. Lord knows I've had my share :haha:

Fiona, how did your scan go?

AFM, I suspect I will ovulate today or tomorrow, and DH I have haven't BDd in the last few days because he's been really sick :( Even though there's only a miniscule chance of us getting preggo on our own right now due to my wonky tube, I still hold out hope that we can BD tonight and magically get preggo.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Fiona41

Hi!

Think positive Kat. My FS asks that I go in between day 12 and day 16 for an ultrasound after Femara so Saturday should be perfect. I also heard that drinking water helps follies grow so you might want to drink lots if you're not doing that already.

Hope your Hubby is feeling better GreenOrchid. I'm sure as long as you get in a BD in the next day or two you should be in with a good chance. Don't be too discouraged about a wonky tube either. When I got pregnant with my son 2.5 years ago I had one tube blocked by a fibroid and my Hubby had only 10% motility. Not good odds, but it still happened!

AFM - I have one good follicle. Had to see a different FS as mine was on holiday so have to go back again in 10 days to see what the next step will be if no luck this month.


----------



## shiseru

Hello everyone, hope you enjoy the weekends!

Kat, grow eggy grow! You will ovulate when the egg grow to a certain size, so don't lost hope!

greenorchid,sorry to hear that but i hope your DH gets well soon and gets a chance to BD!

Fiona, we just need one golden egg to get pregnant! how did your scan goes and is the lining good?

I had follicle scan yesterday at CD12, I have one dominant 23mm follicle on my left ovary nothing on my right. Lining is 11mm. He asked me if I wanted a HCG trigger shot but I said no.

I told the gynae I seemed to have ovulated on CD11 based on +opk and my BBT. He saw some fluid behind my uterus which can mean that I ovulated, so I might ovulate twice!? Doctor say is possible! I am confused!


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> Hello everyone, hope you enjoy the weekends!
> 
> Kat, grow eggy grow! You will ovulate when the egg grow to a certain size, so don't lost hope!
> 
> greenorchid,sorry to hear that but i hope your DH gets well soon and gets a chance to BD!
> 
> Fiona, we just need one golden egg to get pregnant! how did your scan goes and is the lining good?
> 
> I had follicle scan yesterday at CD12, I have one dominant 23mm follicle on my left ovary nothing on my right. Lining is 11mm. He asked me if I wanted a HCG trigger shot but I said no.
> 
> I told the gynae I seemed to have ovulated on CD11 based on +opk and my BBT. He saw some fluid behind my uterus which can mean that I ovulated, so I might ovulate twice!? Doctor say is possible! I am confused!

Ovulate twice?! I've never heard of it - how wonderful!!

Well, I have GREAT news!! I went in for my 2nd follicle check, and I have THREE big follicles!! :happydance: Two on the left side, one at 15mm and one at 17mm; and one on the right at 15mm. The plan: They want the follicles a wee bit bigger, so I'm going back Monday for one more follicle check. Everything should look good by then, and if so, we'll do the IUI on Tuesday. morning! I'm so happy!


----------



## Fiona41

Kat S said:


> shiseru said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, hope you enjoy the weekends!
> 
> Kat, grow eggy grow! You will ovulate when the egg grow to a certain size, so don't lost hope!
> 
> greenorchid,sorry to hear that but i hope your DH gets well soon and gets a chance to BD!
> 
> Fiona, we just need one golden egg to get pregnant! how did your scan goes and is the lining good?
> 
> I had follicle scan yesterday at CD12, I have one dominant 23mm follicle on my left ovary nothing on my right. Lining is 11mm. He asked me if I wanted a HCG trigger shot but I said no.
> 
> I told the gynae I seemed to have ovulated on CD11 based on +opk and my BBT. He saw some fluid behind my uterus which can mean that I ovulated, so I might ovulate twice!? Doctor say is possible! I am confused!
> 
> Ovulate twice?! I've never heard of it - how wonderful!!
> 
> Well, I have GREAT news!! I went in for my 2nd follicle check, and I have THREE big follicles!! :happydance: Two on the left side, one at 15mm and one at 17mm; and one on the right at 15mm. The plan: They want the follicles a wee bit bigger, so I'm going back Monday for one more follicle check. Everything should look good by then, and if so, we'll do the IUI on Tuesday. morning! I'm so happy!Click to expand...

Kat that is really great news! Three follicles is an amazing result. I hope that it all goes well on Monday and Tuesday. 

Shiseru - why didn't you want the trigger shot?


----------



## shiseru

Kat, that's wonderful news! So happy for you!

Fiona, I am not sure if there will be any impact if I chose to take the trigger because I felt i have ovulated although there is one folicie shown on the ultrasound scan. Are you in your 2ww? 

Come on BFP!


----------



## Kat S

My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning! I have one follicle at 20mm and one at 22mm! I've had my trigger shot this morning, and my ovulation test strip showed positive ovulation afterward!


----------



## Fiona41

That is really great news Kat. You must be really excited. Isn't it weird how ovaries work. In a few days you went from one follicle to three, then two. I can see how some of those multiple pregnancies can happen now!

Just out of curiosity, what supplements are you all taking? Or have you stopped them whilst doing treatment?


----------



## Kat S

Fiona41 said:


> That is really great news Kat. You must be really excited. Isn't it weird how ovaries work. In a few days you went from one follicle to three, then two. I can see how some of those multiple pregnancies can happen now!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what supplements are you all taking? Or have you stopped them whilst doing treatment?

I still have three follicles, but one of them is not quite big enough, and she doesn't thing that one will release an egg. Yeah, thanks ~I am SO excited! Finally I get to try something that could really work! :happydance:

Do you mean prenatal vitamins? I was told to continue with them no matter what.


----------



## shiseru

Kat, that's 2 great follicies perfect size for trigger. TWIN! Hee..

Fiona, i am taking prenatal vitamins and fish oil. I lost my first child at 20 weeks due to spina bifida. I have been taking folic acid diligently after that.

Today is DPO 5. In the past my BBT were usually higher post O, this cycle on clomid it is not as high.


----------



## Kat S

Thanks for the well wishes! MY DH sperm count after the wash was only 6 mil, so I admit I didn't have a ton of hope. The doc said it really wasn't a disaster, that it was equivalent to a B-, but I'm afraid to hope. I'm disappointed because his initial test was... 90 mil or something great.

Anyway, the procedure itself went fine. I felt one really quick cramp and that was it. I feel fine a few hours later, but I'm resting just in case.

So my pregnancy testing date is November 6th! *prays for a PFP*


----------



## shiseru

Kat, you do only need just one of those little blighters! Hopefully the champion got your eggy!

Now into the 2ww! Exciting... or not? haha


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> Kat, you do only need just one of those little blighters! Hopefully the champion got your eggy!
> 
> Now into the 2ww! Exciting... or not? haha

Man, I hope so! And yes, I think the TWW is exciting! It means I have a real shot, and that I'm going to find out pretty soon. I've been jealous of the ladies in the TWW during the months I couldn't try because of a meds testing month or had the cysts.

How is it going for you?


----------



## shiseru

Hello ladies, w had a long weekend Friday was a public holiday so I had a great time with my family!

11 DPO and not feeling optimistic this cycle, though BBT went up, down and up again this morning. I just can't see the stork bringing the babies to me this cycle! >_<

A little cramp here and there too. Just hope the clomid won't extend my LP if not pregnant so i can get on the next cycle soon!

How are you ladies dealing with the 2ww?


----------



## Fiona41

shiseru said:


> Kat, that's 2 great follicies perfect size for trigger. TWIN! Hee..
> 
> Fiona, i am taking prenatal vitamins and fish oil. I lost my first child at 20 weeks due to spina bifida. I have been taking folic acid diligently after that.
> 
> Today is DPO 5. In the past my BBT were usually higher post O, this cycle on clomid it is not as high.

I'm sorry to hear that Shiseru. :hugs:

I was asking about vitamins out of curiosity. I'm taking so many I probably rattle when I walk!

Good luck Kat! Your DH's count might not have been as high as you wanted, but as you only need one, 6 million is plenty.

Are you all testing early or waiting for your official testing dates? I'm 10 DPO, so will start testing today.


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> Hello ladies, w had a long weekend Friday was a public holiday so I had a great time with my family!
> 
> 11 DPO and not feeling optimistic this cycle, though BBT went up, down and up again this morning. I just can't see the stork bringing the babies to me this cycle! >_<
> 
> A little cramp here and there too. Just hope the clomid won't extend my LP if not pregnant so i can get on the next cycle soon!
> 
> How are you ladies dealing with the 2ww?

I think you are feeling that way because you don't want to be disappointed! And I understand that. I hope you're wrong, though.:flower:


----------



## Kat S

Fiona41 said:


> shiseru said:
> 
> 
> Kat, that's 2 great follicies perfect size for trigger. TWIN! Hee..
> 
> Fiona, i am taking prenatal vitamins and fish oil. I lost my first child at 20 weeks due to spina bifida. I have been taking folic acid diligently after that.
> 
> Today is DPO 5. In the past my BBT were usually higher post O, this cycle on clomid it is not as high.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that Shiseru. :hugs:
> 
> I was asking about vitamins out of curiosity. I'm taking so many I probably rattle when I walk!
> 
> Good luck Kat! Your DH's count might not have been as high as you wanted, but as you only need one, 6 million is plenty.
> 
> Are you all testing early or waiting for your official testing dates? I'm 10 DPO, so will start testing today.Click to expand...

I hope so!! It would be so great. We also used Soft Cups, so maybe he had a better count when we did that at home.

I think I'll test at Day 10, too! I know it doesn't mean anything if it says negative, but I won't be able to wait anymore. I'm 6 DPiui


----------



## Kat S

I'm 6 dpiui now, and I keep thinking I see symptoms even though it's probably too early. I got a cold (but that could just be a cold); I have creamy white cm, which I read is a sign (but that could be approaching AF, too, so :shrug:); I've felt odd cramping (could be simple gas!) and I felt dizzy for a second two times (but I'd just stood up fast, so that could be nothing).

I love finally being in the TWW, but it's torture! Why can't your nails turn bright pink or your belly button light up when conception occurs???

Anyone else feel anything different?


----------



## shiseru

12 DPO - I caved and tested BFN (as expected I know my body well since i chart BBT) so i will stop the progesterone and let the ugly witch comes. Well this is my first cycle of clomid, hopefully it does magic next cycle!

Fiona, fingers and toes crossed for you, BFP! 

Kat, when i was pregnant, I was sick, had a cold! So sounds positive to me! Good luck!


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> 12 DPO - I caved and tested BFN (as expected I know my body well since i chart BBT) so i will stop the progesterone and let the ugly witch comes. Well this is my first cycle of clomid, hopefully it does magic next cycle!
> 
> Fiona, fingers and toes crossed for you, BFP!
> 
> Kat, when i was pregnant, I was sick, had a cold! So sounds positive to me! Good luck!

You're not out yet! I read several ladies say they got a negative on a HPT a couple days before official testing day, but a positive on the beta. You could still be in the game!

You got a cold when you got pregnant? Maybe it is a good sign, then!!


----------



## sassypants77

Hey Ladies! Had my day 21 blood draw today and it showed I ovulated!


----------



## shiseru

Sassaypants, that's great news! I hope you got more good news coming!

Kat and Fiona how is it going on your side?

My temp dropped this morning, so am expecting AF to show her ugly face in a day or 2.


----------



## Kat S

Well, I think I'm out. It's 11dpiui and I took an early pregnancy test this morning. Big Fat Negative. I expect AF any day. Yesterday I had pain about where my left ovary is, and I bet when I go in for my ultrasound next week, they'll tell me I have cysts there. That will mean, of course, that I can't try in November so have to wait until December to try again. I know it was only my first IUI, but I'm so disappointed!!


----------



## shiseru

Aww Kat *big hug*

When the world says "give up", hope whispers.."try one more time"

Let's stay positive! Oh you may try the natural way in Nov isn't it?


----------



## Kat S

:witch: showed yesterday. I cried :cry:, I ranted :growlmad: and now today I accept it :coffee:

Let's see. Silver lining...um...

~I will be thin for the Holidays
~When I'm a bridesmaid in May, I'll be less pregnant than I would have been
~I'll be less pregnant in June when I attend a costuming event I'm looking forward to
~People have extra time to save up to get me awesome baby shower presents
~I will get through pretty much the whole summer without having to lay inside recovering from a birth figuring out a newborn, so I get to enjoy the pool, etc.

Anything else? I'm trying to be positive! :shrug:

So my next ultrasound to check to see if my follicles turned into cysts again is tomorrow morning (Wednesday). Wish me luck!


----------



## shiseru

Kat, you have lots to keep you positive!

Hopefully your scan today goes well, KUP!


----------



## Kat S

What a bizarre day! :wacko: The scan showed that I was wrong and I didn't get my full period yet...it was only spotting. Even my progesterone level was too elevated -near ovulation levels! WTH?! The doc was surprised and baffled. She thought maybe I was pregnant, but the blood test was negative. 

I took the trigger shot and did the IUI way back on Oct 23. How could I still have ovulation symptoms two weeks later? So the doc sent me home and said to call when I had "full flow." Well, I think I got it about an hour ago, so I'll double check in the morning and give them a call if I'm sure.

So I'm getting convinced that I didn't ovulate when I was supposed to. Maybe there was something wrong with my trigger and it failed? My follicles were the right size and I've never had ovulation problems before. I'm so confused!


----------



## shiseru

kat, that was really weird! Did you temp? that would probably tell you whether ovulation has occurred since you are supposed to O 36 hours after the trigger.

Perhaps try taking your temp the next round? Or ask for another scan 2 days after the trigger to confirm that you have ovulated?

Today is CD5 nothing interesting to update. Other than weekend is near so I am just gonna take it easy!


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> kat, that was really weird! Did you temp? that would probably tell you whether ovulation has occurred since you are supposed to O 36 hours after the trigger.
> 
> Perhaps try taking your temp the next round? Or ask for another scan 2 days after the trigger to confirm that you have ovulated?
> 
> Today is CD5 nothing interesting to update. Other than weekend is near so I am just gonna take it easy!

I don't need to temp because I go in for blood work and ultra sounds several times and they monitor my ovulation that way. According to my blood work, I was good to go! SO weird!

Good luck this cycle!!! :flower:


----------



## shiseru

Hello ladies, i went in for a scan today (CD 11) and i have few follicles. one @30mm (which is too big), one @17mm, and another smaller one.

I am going back to take the trigger shot tomorrow. What do you think?

how is everyone?


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> Hello ladies, i went in for a scan today (CD 11) and i have few follicles. one @30mm (which is too big), one @17mm, and another smaller one.
> 
> I am going back to take the trigger shot tomorrow. What do you think?
> 
> how is everyone?

Gotta love Round 2! What do they say about the one that's too big? It can't hurt you or anything, right? The 17mm one sounds good and hopefully the smaller one will grow more! Good luck with the Trigger and catching the egg!


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> Hello ladies, i went in for a scan today (CD 11) and i have few follicles. one @30mm (which is too big), one @17mm, and another smaller one.
> 
> I am going back to take the trigger shot tomorrow. What do you think?
> 
> how is everyone?

So how did everything go?


----------



## Kat S

I'm headed in for my 2nd IUI this morning around 11-11:30am EDT. I have three follies! :happydance: Two in my left (one 18 and one 15) and one 18 in my right. I was surprised to be ready to trigger on cycle day 12 when I triggered on CD 17 last month. I am a lot calmer :coffee: this month about the whole thing, so maybe that's working for me.

I felt what I suspect is "ovulation pain" on the left side for most of yesterday afternoon. It was uncomfortable, but didn't stop me from my normal routine. If I am ovulating on the left, that's good 'cause that's the side with two follicles.

I asked the nurse about my husband's sample from last month. We were told he was 6 mil post wash, which is pretty poor. Surprised because he was something like 80 million at his initial SA, so I asked, "What happened?" She looked at the records and found that his sample was 53 mil pre-wash, which is great. She said the wash was "poor", so there was nothing we (DH and I) could do since his sample was excellent. Once we turn it in, it's out of our hands. I guess it was up to the tech to give us a good wash? So hoping for a good wash this time!

I'd be testing a few days before my husband's birthday, so I'm hoping to give him really good news!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Good luck Kat! I hope you get a good wash this time! So the reason you didn't get a good wash was just because the tech did a crappy job? Or was it something about the sample itself? How frustrating is that?!?!

It's great to hear all your experiences with IUI since I will be starting in Dec or Jan after a successful laproscopy last week :)


----------



## GreenOrchid

Shiseru, are you doing IUI or just trigger shot to time things with your DH at home? Btw, your baby is ADORABLE!


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> Good luck Kat! I hope you get a good wash this time! So the reason you didn't get a good wash was just because the tech did a crappy job? Or was it something about the sample itself? How frustrating is that?!?!
> 
> It's great to hear all your experiences with IUI since I will be starting in Dec or Jan after a successful laproscopy last week :)

That part isn't clear...why was the wash poor? No idea. They are vague about that. But this time it was GREAT! post wash of just over 11 mil. They said they love seeing anything over 10 mil, so we're golden! We have a real shot this time!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Awesome! That's great news Kat! I hope the 2ww flies by!


----------



## shiseru

Hey Kat, this looks like a great cycle for you! I hope the spermy gets one of your eggy! Nevermind about the last cycle let's look forward to this one! Fingers and toes crossed!

GreenOrchid, thank you for your compliment. My baby girl is a miracle after 2 tragic losses. It was tough and I was paranoid throughout the pregnancy. I woke up every 2 hours just to make sure the baby was moving and kicking, and breathing alright when she was born. The thoughts of having another scares me, but I love children and I am willing to go through another round of madness. I am glad to know your laproscopy went well, can't wait to start TTC huh? hehe...

Today is 5 DPO. I took the trigger on 16 Nov and my BBT rised the following day so it was like I ovulated 12 hours after the HCG shot?! Weird i thought we were supposed to O 24-36 hours after the trigger. Anyway we BD that night and the next day. 

So the 2ww begins....


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> Hey Kat, this looks like a great cycle for you! I hope the spermy gets one of your eggy! Nevermind about the last cycle let's look forward to this one! Fingers and toes crossed!
> 
> GreenOrchid, thank you for your compliment. My baby girl is a miracle after 2 tragic losses. It was tough and I was paranoid throughout the pregnancy. I woke up every 2 hours just to make sure the baby was moving and kicking, and breathing alright when she was born. The thoughts of having another scares me, but I love children and I am willing to go through another round of madness. I am glad to know your laproscopy went well, can't wait to start TTC huh? hehe...
> 
> Today is 5 DPO. I took the trigger on 16 Nov and my BBT rised the following day so it was like I ovulated 12 hours after the HCG shot?! Weird i thought we were supposed to O 24-36 hours after the trigger. Anyway we BD that night and the next day.
> 
> So the 2ww begins....

Good luck, Sweetie!! I hope this is the one for us both!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Good luck to both of you! I definitely can't wait to start ttc next cycle for sure ;)


----------



## Kat S

My back pain yesterday made me feel like I must be pregnant, so I tested early ay 8 dpiui. OMG, look!!! It's faint, but it's there!!!

:bfp:



I used photo shop to enhance the color in case some monitors can't pick up the 2nd line:



Please let this be real!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

OMG KAT!!! That totally looks like a BFP :) Fx'd for you!! Keep us posted as that 2nd pink line gets darker!!


----------



## Kat S

I hope it's not the tail end of the trigger, but it was out of my system by 8 dpiui last month, so I think I'm safe. Tomorrow I'll test again and be sure it's still there!


----------



## shiseru

OMG Kat! Its there yes! KUP!


----------



## sassypants77

Kat that is awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Kat S

Not pregnant. It must have been the last traces of the trigger shot yesterday. This morning, my home test showed negative. I've learned my lesson of testing early...:cry:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Oh no Kat :( I'm so sorry. That's such a let down. Big hugs!


----------



## shiseru

Oh no i am sorry Kat.. Hugz!


----------



## sueklein315

I also taking Clomid today but some side effect like hot flashes. The OB gyne said to take it in the second day of my menstruation, is that right? Please advice


----------



## Kat S

sueklein315 said:


> I also taking Clomid today but some side effect like hot flashes. The OB gyne said to take it in the second day of my menstruation, is that right? Please advice

I got hot flashes with Clomid. It's one of the reasons I switched to Letrizole (Femara). No hot flashes! I took the Clomid from Day 3--Day7, and I was also advised to take the Letrizone the same days the following month. Have you tried Googling Clomid to see if other experts advise taking it on Day 2 instead? It probably doesn't make much of a difference, so I wouldn't worry!


----------



## Kat S

Ok, I tested again with a Target brand early detection test. I got a very faint 2nd blue line. 



I know I know! It's early! but I'm sharing it anyway in case it's real.


----------



## shiseru

I took clomid day 2-6 but i took in the evening to prevent the side effects. 

Kat cross fingers hope the line gets darker! Yes you took the test too early!


----------



## amjon

Hi Ladies! I thought I'd drop in for a bit and let you know I used Letrozole for 2 cycles (days 4-8 first cycle and 3-7 second) and I'm pregnant with fraternal twins! GL to you.


----------



## Kat S

amjon said:


> Hi Ladies! I thought I'd drop in for a bit and let you know I used Letrozole for 2 cycles (days 4-8 first cycle and 3-7 second) and I'm pregnant with fraternal twins! GL to you.

Wow, that is SO wonderful!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kat that's great that you got another positive test :) are you testing again in the morning?


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> Kat that's great that you got another positive test :) are you testing again in the morning?

I have enough tests to do one every morning until my blood test on Tuesday! I might as well. I know that the HCG levels only increase every 2 days, so I have to be calm if it looks the same tomorrow morning. Is it possible for the tests to pick up the HCG trigger on day 8, not pick it up on day 9, but then pick it up again on day 10? This morning's faint line couldn't be the trigger, right? I got a negative test the day before (on Day 9), so I assumed it was out of my system after Day 8.


----------



## GreenOrchid

I definitely wouldn't thing the HSG would be gone and then come back again. I hope you saw two lines again this morning!!!


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> I definitely wouldn't thing the HSG would be gone and then come back again. I hope you saw two lines again this morning!!!

I've been awake for an hour and I haven't peed. I'm scared to not see a line!


----------



## Kat S

ok, finally did it and I wish I hadn't. Negative. :cry: WTH?? Why would I get a faint line after 3 minutes yesterday and nothing today? These tests are the death of me.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Aaww Kat, so frustrating! I'm sorry :( that's just so weird... Big hugs... I'm sure it's been an emotional roller coaster but I hope you're doing okay.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Oops just noticed in your siggie that witch showed :( Big hugs!


----------



## Kat S

Yeah, that was hard. I think for our 3rd IUI we'll try using Bravelle like the Dr recommended from day 1.


----------



## GreenOrchid

What is the benefit of bravelle over femara? Is it supposed to produce more follicles?

I started spotting today so it looks like tomorrow will be cd1 for me and I will call in to my FS to get started on my first IUI. I'm assuming I will start on femara for this first one since he mentioned it in our initial consult appt (the only time I've seen him - I saw a different RE for my endo and lap and all that jazz because of our idiotic health insurance). But now I'm wondering if we should go to injectables sooner??? I guess I'll find out more when I talk to the nurse tomorrow.

How are you today Kat? I hope you have something nice to do today to spite the stupid :witch: She has no business coming around this thread!

The sun is shining here and I think I'll take the doggies out for a walk shortly :)


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> What is the benefit of bravelle over femara? Is it supposed to produce more follicles?
> 
> I started spotting today so it looks like tomorrow will be cd1 for me and I will call in to my FS to get started on my first IUI. I'm assuming I will start on femara for this first one since he mentioned it in our initial consult appt (the only time I've seen him - I saw a different RE for my endo and lap and all that jazz because of our idiotic health insurance). But now I'm wondering if we should go to injectables sooner??? I guess I'll find out more when I talk to the nurse tomorrow.
> 
> How are you today Kat? I hope you have something nice to do today to spite the stupid :witch: She has no business coming around this thread!
> 
> The sun is shining here and I think I'll take the doggies out for a walk shortly :)

I hope you have luck right away!! That would be so wonderful! If your Dr. didn't recommend injectables right away, you're probably in a better place than I am and that's great! I was told that due to my age (nearly 41), using the Bravelle will make my body produce eggs more like a healthy 25 year old and really increase my chances.

Today? I cried once so far. My husband is going to take me out Christmas tree shopping, so maybe that will cheer me up. We'll see.

Thank you so much for your support!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Oooh Christmas tree shopping sounds like a great idea! We have a fake tree (which I decorated yesterday :winkwink:) but I miss the real tree smell. I was maybe thinking about getting some of those tree-scented ornaments that you hang in it to make it smell good.

Okay thanks for the injectables info. The FS had previously mentioned femara for me so we'll see how I respond and whether I'll need injectables later.

I hope that brevelle gives you a few more extra nice follies next cycle!!


----------



## shiseru

Kat, I hope you enjoy a good shopping treat! I really hope the bravelle works wonder for you!

Greenorchid, I have a few friends conceived after the endo ops, hope you bring good news too!

I am CD3, started clomid yesterday, nothing to report. I am not sure if I want to go for scan or take the trigger shot this cycle. I do ovulate on my own so the scan and trigger is good to have but not really necessary. What do you think ladies?


----------



## GreenOrchid

shiseru said:


> Kat, I hope you enjoy a good shopping treat! I really hope the bravelle works wonder for you!
> 
> Greenorchid, I have a few friends conceived after the endo ops, hope you bring good news too!
> 
> I am CD3, started clomid yesterday, nothing to report. I am not sure if I want to go for scan or take the trigger shot this cycle. I do ovulate on my own so the scan and trigger is good to have but not really necessary. What do you think ladies?

Thanks Shiseru! The surgery already has some great benefits - I usually have HORRIBLE cramps with AF, but this month its really mild :)

As for your scan and trigger shot, I guess it just depends if you want to know exactly what the timing will be. I'm cd2 today and will start femara tomorrow so we'll in a very similar place in our cycles :)


----------



## Kat S

Hi, Ladies!

Shiseru, I like the trigger shot because then I have control over when I ovulate and it makes timing the IUI easy peasy.

Greenorchid, good luck with your first Femara/IUI cycle!

I'm cycle day 3 today. Had my Day 3 ultrasound. Lining thin, but I had a 22mm cyst. They checked my hormone levels and it's not "active," so it's ok to start the Bravelle tonight. Picked up the Bravelle...it cost $1,255.00 I almost fainted. Man, this had better work!! We can't afford to do too many cycles at that cost. As it is, I've more or less cancelled Christmas. No gifts. All the money is going to pay for this medicine.

Anyway, I have to mix a liquid and powder with one needle, then switch to another needle and inject it each night. I'm scared!! What if I mix it wrong? So stressful.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Holy smokes Kat that's a lot of money! And it stinks that you have to mix it yourself. That's a lot of pressure because of course you want to get it exactly right. But you'll be fine Kat, I'm sure of it :) I really really hope this next cycle is the one for you.

First we have to pay out the wazoo to get the baby, and then we have to pay to feed and care for it for the next 18 (at least) years. But I just know that our future bubs' smiles will make it all worthwhile :)

I just talked to the nurse at my RE's and she's going to call in my ovidrel to a mail order pharmacy today. Not sure which one yet but I checked on Freedom Pharmacy today and it looks like it's going to be about $100. I soooo wish my insurance would cover the meds. My ultrasound is on the 14th (cd12). I'm working on visualizing two perfect follies on each ovary :) I didn't actually ask what their cutoff is for too many follies, but I've heard others say 4 is their RE's max.


----------



## shiseru

Kat, it sucks to pay so much and having to DIY! I really hope it works for you! 

Green Orchid, yes it's all money and in Singapore insurance don't cover such treatments! However, everything is worth when you carry the baby in your arms. I hope you have 3-4 good size follies by then!

Oh well, i guess you are right, i have arranged for a scan on the 12th Dec (day 12). If more than 2 follies, i will ask for the trigger.


----------



## shiseru

How's everyone? Happy shopping for Xmas? :)

Today is CD 9, so i am expecting to ovulate this week. Time to jump my DH's bones (lol!)

It would be nice to conceive this cycle because the baby will be born in Sept (DH birthday month)


----------



## Kat S

Just got up. Have my follie check in an hour, so I have to get moving! If I am ready to trigger, I'll have a box of Bravelle left unopened. Since it's so expensive, I wonder if I can return it??


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kat S said:


> Just got up. Have my follie check in an hour, so I have to get moving! If I am ready to trigger, I'll have a box of Bravelle left unopened. Since it's so expensive, I wonder if I can return it??

Oooh good luck Kat!! Hoping for a couple of perfect follicles!! Keep us posted! I have no idea about returning the bravelle, but my best guess is probably not since it's a prescription :( My follicle check isn't until Friday. Just finished my femara yesterday and have been giving my ovaries frequent peptalks :haha:



shiseru said:


> How's everyone? Happy shopping for Xmas? :)
> 
> Today is CD 9, so i am expecting to ovulate this week. Time to jump my DH's bones (lol!)
> 
> It would be nice to conceive this cycle because the baby will be born in Sept (DH birthday month)

Shiseru, your scan is thursday, right? Yep, it's definitely time to get busy :sex: Haha we'll be doing to same, even though we're doing IUI. Gotta cover all bases in case the timing of the IUI isn't quite right :)


----------



## Kat S

OK, turns out I'm not ready yet! My two follies are still only 13mm and 14mm, so I go back on Wednesday. They think I'll be ready to have my 3rd IUI either Thursday or Friday. So we'll continue with the Bravelle injections every night and use up the whole thing.

GreenOrchid, I'll be closer to your IUI schedule! Good luck with your check on Friday! I love the idea of giving the ovaries pep talks!! :thumbup:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Yep Kat, we'll be in the tww pretty close together. Are you excited for Thurs/Friday morn? I'm guessing my IUI might be on Sat or Sun, but since this is my first time, my guess could be off...

Hahaha my ovaries are getting lots of positive energy this week. I've been telling them "you got this girls! I know that femara is helping you grow an extra couple of follies compared to most months. You're superstars!" :haha: We'll find out friday if it worked. I've also been visualizing two tiny pink smiley faces on each ovary. Kinda kooky, but it can't hurt!


----------



## alison29

I love the talking to your ovaries bit I will try it too ;:)


----------



## Kat S

Well, turns out I only have two follicles in the left ovary. Nothing in the right. Anyway, they want to give my left follies one more day to grow, and I'll trigger tomorrow morning. My IUI is scheduled for noon EDT on Friday.


----------



## shiseru

@GreenOrchid i started giving my ovaries pep talks after seeing your post! I hope you got multiple nice follicles during your scan.

@KatS, more is better but 2 has a pretty good chance too!

I went for the scan yesterday evening (CD11). I have 2 follicles measuring 25mm and 23mm. I heard the dominant one would rupture but with the hcg shot, it will release all mature follicles so i took the trigger shot.


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> @GreenOrchid i started giving my ovaries pep talks after seeing your post! I hope you got multiple nice follicles during your scan.
> 
> @KatS, more is better but 2 has a pretty good chance too!
> 
> I went for the scan yesterday evening (CD11). I have 2 follicles measuring 25mm and 23mm. I heard the dominant one would rupture but with the hcg shot, it will release all mature follicles so i took the trigger shot.

Yay for pep talks! Glad you went with the trigger shot. Sounds like your follies are nice and big!! Good luck!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Yay! All our ovaries should be feeling very encouraged right now :haha:

So that's good that you both have two nice follicles. I go for my cd12 scan tomorrow morning so fingers crossed! I'm hoping for 3 or 4 but I will be very happy with just two follies.

Good luck with your IUI Kat!

Shiseru, hope you've had plenty of good BD time!

We'll get through the 2ww together girls!!


----------



## Kat S

I really like our little intimate thread! We're sticking together and supporting each other and it's so nice!

GreenOrchid, good luck with your scan today! Hoping for 2+ follies for you!

Shiseru, good luck catching that egg today and this weekend!

I'm a little nervous. The last two times I had my trigger shot at the doctor using Pregnyl. Within hours I felt pain about where my left ovary is and felt it for several days. The nurse said it was pain from my ovary releasing the egg(s). Well, we did the trigger shot at home with Ovidrel yesterday morning, but I have yet to feel anything. I'm terrified that the Ovidrel didn't work :( So my IUI is at noon (well, that's when we turn in the sample. I think the IUI will be at 12:45-1pm). I'll ask the nurse if it's because we've switched to Ovidrel or ??


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi girls! Well my ovaries apparently didn't get the message, because I only had on dominant follicle (23) and three smaller ones between 9 and 11. The nurse told me that with femara you're not as likely to get multiple mature follicles as you are with clomid, so I'm fine with that. I'm just glad that the big one is on the ovary with the good tube :) My other tube is open, but has a funny pouch that could possibly lead to ectopic pregnancy, so it's nice not to have to worry about that.

So I gave myself the trigger as soon as I got home from the RE and my IUI will be tomorrow morning.

Kat - my understanding is that the egg is usually released about 36 hours after the ovidrel, so I wouldn't worry. You probably won't release the egg until tonight, which is perfect so the sperm will be there waiting and have already undergone the biochemical changes that they need to fertilize the egg.


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, GreenOrchid. That made me feel better!

So we had the IUI about an hour ago. DH's sample was 50 million with 25 motile post wash. The post wash #'s are double than what they were last month!! I'm really hopeful!
The nurse said my cervix and cm looked perfect for ovulation, and not to worry.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kat, that's awesome that the wash was so much better today!! Also, I was thinking about the fact that you felt the ov pain just a few hours after the pregnyl the first two times and wondering if the IUI was too late and the egg was already gone. How long was your IUI after the trigger?

Agreed - I love our little thread as well :) the IUI thread is so busy and I can't keep up, although a very nice supportive place to be :)


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> Kat, that's awesome that the wash was so much better today!! Also, I was thinking about the fact that you felt the ov pain just a few hours after the pregnyl the first two times and wondering if the IUI was too late and the egg was already gone. How long was your IUI after the trigger?
> 
> Agreed - I love our little thread as well :) the IUI thread is so busy and I can't keep up, although a very nice supportive place to be :)

I asked if it was possible that I O'd before the IUI, but they take my blood and swear they'd know if I had from my hormone levels. However, they don't take my blood between the trigger shot and the IUI, so ???

For all three, I triggered in the morning one day and had the IUI the following morning, so about 24-30 hours later.

So are you excited for tomorrow? Keep hydrated and get a good night's sleep!


----------



## Kat S

So back to my fears that I didn't ovulate, I'm having some nipple soreness today. Of course the first thing I did was google it, and I got "signs that you did not ovulate"! AHHHH! I'll die if it turns out I never ovulated. God, can that happen with the trigger shot? I know...who knows?

...there goes my promise to myself that I wouldn't be a crazy person this two week wait! :dohh:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kat- how are you feeling today? Do you feel like you ovulated? I consulted google, the great sage of all wisdom (ha!) and the consensus seems to be that ovidrel is nearly 100% effective at causing ovulation. So odds are that it worked. However, I actually have had sore nipples before when I didn't ovulate on time due to the stress of traveling and no sleep, and then I eventually ovulated a few days later. So if you're still concerned it can hurt to get in a little extra BDing just to ease your mind. 

I'm sorry this cycle has thrown you so many curve balls, but I'm willing to bet that you ovulated and thing are right on track. And now we wait!! :) let the craziness begin!


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> Kat- how are you feeling today? Do you feel like you ovulated? I consulted google, the great sage of all wisdom (ha!) and the consensus seems to be that ovidrel is nearly 100% effective at causing ovulation. So odds are that it worked. However, I actually have had sore nipples before when I didn't ovulate on time due to the stress of traveling and no sleep, and then I eventually ovulated a few days later. So if you're still concerned it can hurt to get in a little extra BDing just to ease your mind.
> 
> I'm sorry this cycle has thrown you so many curve balls, but I'm willing to bet that you ovulated and thing are right on track. And now we wait!! :) let the craziness begin!

That's comforting information, thank you!! I never felt any sign of ovulation this month. I never felt it before I started taking fertility meds, so maybe I'm back to my old self on the Ovidrel? I hope so. 

No extra BDing for us...my DH suffers from an inability to ejaculate during intercourse (though he can during normal masterbation), so the IUI is really it for us. 

TMI: We did try using Softcups again, just in case some leaks out of the cup and heads toward an egg. However, I forgot to have DH remove it on Wednesday morning, and since I am completely unable to remove it myself, I had to have it done at the Dr's office before my ultrasound. Their method of removing it was painful, and between that and the equipment used during the IUI, my lady bits are sore and unhappy so I'm loathe to do another Softcup until I feel better.

So here I am the morning of Day 2 piui and of course I feel nothing. I just have a nagging feeling that it didn't happen.

How are you feeling??


----------



## GreenOrchid

Oooh ouchie sorry about your girlie parts :nope: I can understand why you don't want to try another softcup now. 

Some months I don't feel ovulation either, but I definitely did yesterday about 2:30 pm, which was 5 hours after IUI. Also, I take my temp every morning and this morning it shot up so that confirms it.

I wanted to ask you about what your RE said about the wash. Yesterday we had 50 mil prewash and 19 mil post wash. The RE said it was an excellent number, but I've read that they like to see 20-30mil post wash, so it seems on the very low end of good. My DH missed the cup at first so not all of the sample made it so thankfully The numbers were high enough :blush:

Are you going in for cd21 progesterone?


----------



## Kat S

While my RE says anything over 1 million is acceptable, they've admitted they prefer anything over 10 million. Anything other than that I can't get them to say. They always tell us that the post was #'s are fine and never say that one is better than another. I think it's their way of keeping us from freaking out.

I think 19 mil post wash is really pretty good! DH gets a gold star!

Yup, I go in for my progesterone check on Dec 21st. When do you go in?


----------



## GreenOrchid

Thanks for the post wash count info :) 

So a little bit ago I got some painful twinges in one of my nips, and I know I ovulated so I'm feeling hopeful for you. 

My RE isn't having me come in for progesterone...I didn't ask and he didn't bring it up so I guess he's not concerned about it??


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> Thanks for the post wash count info :)
> 
> So a little bit ago I got some painful twinges in one of my nips, and I know I ovulated so I'm feeling hopeful for you.
> 
> My RE isn't having me come in for progesterone...I didn't ask and he didn't bring it up so I guess he's not concerned about it??

Fingers crossed for us this month!!

Yeah, I think it just depends on the Doc. For the past 4 months my progesterone levels have been great (over 30), but they check them anyway. 

I am so sick of being told "Just relax! Don't think about it and it will happen!" that I made a detailed post on my FB and LJ of why that statement (and many others such as "just have more sex!") is not helpful, and what to say that IS helpful.


----------



## shiseru

Hello ladies, though i am not replying to the thread but i have been following closely on your updates!

KatS, I am sure you O, perhaps next time you can chart BBT so you don't have to do guessing games to make yourself worried!

GreenOrchid, i would think 19mil is great numbers too! And you need just one little champion to get that eggy!

Soft cups huh? I don't know how to use that haha, but i used pre-seed. My daughter was conceived using conceive plus (similar to pre-seed) and many of my friends as well, so I believe it works! Anyway, i think clomid does make BBT a little haywire, my BBT is different from the non-medicated cycles.

Anyway, I am gonna test on Xmas day (12DPO), I believed you are all testing next week so cross little fingers and toes. hope we get our BFP!


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru, I'm pretty sure I'm not disciplined enough to do the temp thing right! LOL! I felt some mild cramping yesterday, and thought, "Maybe I'm ovulating a few days later than they thought?" So we did the soft cup method right after my husband got home from work. Who knows?

Actually, Christmas day is 11dpiui for me, and I plan on testing that morning, too. I hope I don't wreck Christmas! The past two IUIs, I got my period on the 13th dpiui and the 11th dpiui, so I think it would be accurate by 11dpiui. I promise not to test before day 9, and to use a good FRER.

:dust: to you, Shiseru!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

oooh I hope you both get a bfp for Christmas!! :thumbup:

I won't be testing until a couple of days after AF is due because I hate staring at one line, so I will test on New Years eve (16dpo) if the :witch: doesn't show by then. If it's positive, I'll drink sparkling apple cider, and if it's negative, will drown my sorrows in champagne.

Kat, I'm glad you got your bases covered with the softcup method just in case. I've been having some very mild cramping on and off since yesterday, and have no idea why, but since it's way too early for implantation I'm trying not to think about it.

Shiseru, glad to know that you're following along. Kat and I were both posting like crazy around the time of our IUI's and now it's nice to settle in and wait to see what happens.

Okay who am I kidding?? There's no settling in. I know we're all super impatient for testing time!! :haha:


----------



## Kat S

Hi, guys! Day 6piui today. Just going day to day with this boring yet excruciating two week wait. Starting yesterday I felt some breast tenderness. There's no way to know if it's pre-AF or a sign of pregnancy. I used to often get breast tenderness the week before AF, but I haven't felt any since I started taking Clomid/Femara. Now I'm not sure if my body is back to having breast tenderness before AF because I used Bravelle instead of Clomid/Femara or what. Kind of annoying to not know!

How are you guys doing? Any symptoms?


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi! No symptoms at all here, other than the occasional little twinge in my ovaries, which I assume is the corpus luteum kicking out some more hormones. Today I'm 5dpo/iui so still a couple more days until potential implantation. I'm just trying to stay relaxed, eat nutritious foods, and take my vitamins.

Kat, I always get breast tenderness too, including while on clomid. My first femara cycle was the first time that I didn't have it, and I'm assuming it will be the same this month. I don't know if it's a bravelle thing for you, but I'm hoping it's a good sign! This 2ww is definitely dragging on - I can't believe I still have 9 days to go!! On my own I usually have a 12 day LP but on femara I have 14 days, which tricked me into thinking I would get my bfp last time :growlmad:

This weekend is going to be busy which it great to take my mind off the 2ww. Saturday we're driving 3 hrs to visit friends that we only see every 6 months or so. Sunday is our anniversary so we will have a nice day :)

The woman we're seeing on Sunday is about 4 months pregnant, and while I'm thrilled for her and her husband, inside I might cry a little when I first see her with her little bump. We were both ttc for about the same amount of time and she finally got her bfp w/ clomid. I guess one of us had to go first, but I wish I would get mine soon too.


----------



## shiseru

Hello ladies! 

Kat, symptoms huh? Yes I am having lots of symptoms this cycle, nausea, giddy, cramp, creamy cm, sore boobs, you name it lol! Is this from the hcg shot? Or maybe it's from the progesterone I am taking. Anyone taking progesterone? I don't have any symptoms when I was pregnant but somehow or rather I just knew I was pregnant that cycle. But hey every pregnancy is different! I hope your breast tenderness is a good sign!

Greenorchid, big hugs I know how it feels when we see a pregnant woman especially we are trying so hard to conceive! So envious and jealous. We will ask, 'why not me?' I felt the same after I lost both angels and trying to conceive my current little jewel. But... it will happen! So have faith! 
Oh you are taking BBT huh? Were you taking before this? Any difference in your BBT this medicated cycle, as compared to non medicated cycle?

Enjoy ladies, have a great Xmas and happy holidays!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi Shiseru :winkwink: I think your symptoms could be from the progesterone?? This is my first month taking HSG shot and I feel pretty much the same as I do every month, plus it's usually out of your system by 7 or 8 dpo. 

Thanks for the pep talk Shiseru :flower: The funny/cruel thing about this process is that the 2ww is the time when our hormones go crazy and we can get emotional, and yet we have to wait and see if we're pregnant during this time. But yes, where there's a will there's a way!!

I've been taking my bbt for a long time, and the main difference between medicated and non-medicated cycles is that my temp tends to rise more strongly and quickly after ovulation. I believe that's because the follicle is larger and puts out more progesterone.

Happy holidays to you too Shiseru! Hopefully we all get our bfp's for Christmas!


----------



## Kat S

Hi, Girls!

Well, I've made it to 8dpiui, which means I've finally made it to the first day I might feel/notice signs of implantation. Of course lots of people who find out they are pregnant don't notice any implantation signs, so there's that ;)

Breast tenderness continues, and I have some odd feelings in my lower left, but of course those "signs" could be absolutely nothing.

My 83 yr old dad is coming to visit tomorrow. I haven't seen him in about a year (he lives nearby, but he's elusive), and I'm wondering if I should do a test tomorrow to see if maybe I can give him good news. He knows we're trying, and it would be amazing to tell him in person. However, I know that HCG doesn't build up enough to show anything until 2-3 days AFTER implantation, and if today is the first day I might implant, I know there's almost no way I'd see anything tomorrow. Ahhh, BUT...I've seen so many ladies get their BFP on day 9, so ??? I'm going back and forth on what to do. 

How are you guys feeling?


----------



## Kat S

I decided not to bother taking a test this morning. I have a very distinct "not pregnant" feeling, and I don't want to see that sad single line today. Instead, I'm just going to enjoy my day with my family!

Hope you guys are having a nice weekend!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi Kat :) I hope you had a great day with your dad :) I've read a lot of women's stories who didn't feel pregnant and got their bfp's, so I wouldn't count yourself out yet. 

I saw my pregnant friend yesterday that I hadn't seen since August (she lives 3 hours away). It was a little bit hard since we've both been TTC for the same amount of time, but we had a nice time :)

Last night when we got home I was soooo tired and fell asleep on the couch at 9:30 and woke up and went to bed 2 hrs later and then slept until 7:30. I woke up at 2am feeling nauseous but not actually needing to throw up. For a second I thought I was pregnant but then reminded myself that I'm only 8dpo so way too soon for nausea. Today I'm tired and stuffy and have intermittent nausea so pretty sure I caught a virus :(


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid, Oh, I can imagine how hard it was to see your friend. On the one hand of course you are happy for her, but on the other hand, you want to be in the same boat. I always feel the same feeling when I see someone else get pregnant. You are a good friend to her!

So I had cramping so bad in the late morning and most of the early afternoon that at first I thought I was getting AF early. Then it didn't quite feel like AF pains, so I thought it must be gas pains from the hash browns I had for breakfast. But I never had any significant gas nor had to go to the bathroom, and now I feel fine. I suppose my body could be acting weird due to all the hormones in preparation for AF. Still, that was bizarre!

I hope it's early pregnancy signs and not a virus. Oh, how horrible to get a virus for Christmas! Hell, viruses are horrible any time of year. Sending you serious virus protection vibes!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wow that cramping sounds great!! I hope you get your christmas bfp :) afm, definitely feeling not pregnant, but we'll see what happens in the next few days :)


----------



## Kat S

I got a faint positive yesterday (10 dpiui) with a blue dye test!



But I keep hearing the blue dye tests aren't as reliable, so I waited to test again today with a pink dye test (FRER)

It's faint, but it's there!!



We're so excited!! I hope that it's a sticky bean because the Bravelle promoted a very good, viable egg!

Starting Friday, I had a "weird" feeling in my lower belly. Then Sunday I told you about the cramping, which I had again on Monday. My breasts are still tender, but no veins or change of color. I had a little nausea, but it was very short lived and not bad at all and I thought it could be that I took vitamins on an empty stomach. Today, my belly feels tight, bloaty, and ...weird.

Thank you guys for cheering me on on good days and bad. I will continue to support you guys - you're the best! Sending :dust: and luck!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Yay! I knew it when you mentioned the odd cramping :) The funny thing is that you weren't even sure if you ovulated, and the other day you felt not pregnant. So that just goes to show that you never know until you test or get AF!! You guys must be so thrilled! Are you telling family today? 

Afm, I'm 10dpo and feeling not pregnant at all. Hahaha I hope those are famous last words!! I'm waiting for AF to show on Sunday, and if not I test Monday morning. I made the mistake of reading some stats about the very low success rate of IUI in women with endo and that's had me feeling really low the past few days. If this cycle doesn't work, we'll probably only do one more and then go to IVF so we're not wasting time and money. 

Definitely stick around this thread and keep us updated on your pregnancy :) Shiseru and I will be joining you soon!!


----------



## shiseru

OMG Kat, congrats! H&H 9 months!

Greenorchird, i hope you bring good news soon too!

I did test during xmas day and bfn, so i had few glasses of red wine and sashimi haha. Al well. this is the 3rd cycle clomid, i will rest for one cycle (no clomid or whatnot) but I was considering getting my tubes checked. I gave birth via csec and heard it may get scarring and that would affect ttc.

Happy holidays!


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> OMG Kat, congrats! H&H 9 months!
> 
> Greenorchird, i hope you bring good news soon too!
> 
> I did test during xmas day and bfn, so i had few glasses of red wine and sashimi haha. Al well. this is the 3rd cycle clomid, i will rest for one cycle (no clomid or whatnot) but I was considering getting my tubes checked. I gave birth via csec and heard it may get scarring and that would affect ttc.
> 
> Happy holidays!

Oh, Shiseru, are you sure?? A friend of mine tested and got a BFN on day 12 or 13 but then missed her period and sure enough...she was pregnant. I just want this so much for all of us!

In the US, we have to say we've been TTC for 6 months before we're approved to get our reproductive organs checked (unless there is a pre-existing condition that is known about). I hope you don't have any scarring that is preventing pregnancy, and it's just the usual "can take up to 6 months". I'd hate to see you go through a surgery and delay ttc, but if that happens, we're here for you!

I keep thinking it's all a mistake somehow. I tested again this morning to make sure that 2nd line is still appearing, and it is. I can't wait until it's nice and dark and unmistakeable! I showed my 73 yr old mom the test from yesterday, but she has very poor vision and couldn't see the faint pink line. I'd like to show her one she can see.


----------



## GreenOrchid

It's definitely not a mistake Kat!! But I can understand that you'd want to feel like pinching yourself to see if it's a dream :) That second line will darken up soon and you can show your mom that she's going to be a GRANDMA! When do you go in for your beta?

Shiseru, that stinks that you got a bfn :( I'm glad you enjoyed some sashimi and wine. Looks like I'll be drinking with you. I'm pretty sure I'm out this month - my temp is dropping and I feel AF coming on, which stinks because I'm only 11dpo.

So on to the next month and positive vibes for January! :winkwink:


----------



## Kat S

I hope you are wrong and AF is not on the way, GreenOrchid!

I have the beta on Friday. I called them this morning to give them the good news, and they offered to have me come in for the beta tomorrow, but I want as much hcg in my system as possible, so I am going to wait until Friday like a good girl. :cloud9:


----------



## GreenOrchid

How are you doing today Kat? Looking forward to your beta tomorrow?

My temp went up slightly this am. I realized that my temp may have been extra high for the first part of my 2ww because of the ovidrel. It usually hovers about where it's at right now, so I'm trying not to let the drop alarm me. I have all of my usual PMS symptoms (except sore boobs) but maybe I still have a chance??


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> How are you doing today Kat? Looking forward to your beta tomorrow?
> 
> My temp went up slightly this am. I realized that my temp may have been extra high for the first part of my 2ww because of the ovidrel. It usually hovers about where it's at right now, so I'm trying not to let the drop alarm me. I have all of my usual PMS symptoms (except sore boobs) but maybe I still have a chance??

I don't know much about temping, and I hope this is your month! You're testing this weekend, right? Just a few more days!! Man, my fingers are crossed for you!!!

Yup, tomorrow is the big day! Man, I feel like a new crazy person. Instead of symptom spotting like crazy, I fear every move I make will cause the little zygote (or whatever it is at this stage) to dislodge and go away. I'm afraid to cough, laugh, sneeze, or run! I know that at my age I'm "high risk," but what does that mean, exactly? What's ok and what's not ok? I'm hoping a nurse can talk to me for a few minutes after my blood test and calm me down!

In the meantime, I had a gift certificate for Barnes and Noble book store, so I picked up two books that were recommended to me: What To Expect When You Are Expecting and The Girlfriend's Guide To Pregnancy. Maybe some of my questions will be answered in there!


----------



## shiseru

Hello ladies!

Kat, it is normal to test multiple times after seeing the double line! I remembered I tested once every alternate days just to make sure the line got darker! Hope your beta goes well and double every 48 hours, KUP!

Greenorchid, GL testing this weekend, will be praying for you!

My temp took a nose dive this morning so I am expecting the witch's arrival soon. I have also scheduled for a HSG next month, better get my tubes check to make sure they're fine and no scarring from the previous Csec! Not sure if i need to do a laporscopy? Green orchid how did you find out you have endo? Through scan or..? I sometimes suspect endo due to recent acne on my face. Hmm not sure any symptoms for endo?


----------



## Kat S

How are you ladies doing? I hope AF has stayed away for you both!!

I had my Beta yesterday, and I'm officially pregnant!! My hcg levels were 192, which is just perfect for "week 4", thankyouverymuch! I did a due date calculator based on the date of my IUI (the date of my period throws the date off too much), and it looks like I'm due Friday, September 6th. He or she will be a Virgo, which is good since that's an Earth sign and I'm an Earth sign. Sounds silly, but that made me happy! :cloud9:

So since I'm "high risk" because I'm 40, I go back for blood tests to check that my hcg levels are doubling properly on Monday, Wednesday, and possibly Friday. After that (not sure exactly when), I get an ultrasound to be sure the sac is developing. From there... They'll tell me!

I spoke to a nurse who said it's totally normal to freak out and fear just about anything, and that those feelings will go away. I hope so! My friends recommended I pick up _What To Expect When You're Expecting_ as well as _The Girlfriend's Guide To Pregnancy_. Both books talk about fearing m/c as well as other fears, and that pretty much everyone goes through that stage. So...I guess I'm normal! 

I also found out from those books that the little bit of caffeine I drink a day really isn't that bad, but that I'd better get a move on with my calcium intake. I don't drink milk, but I can eat cottage cheese until the cows come home (ha!:haha:).

It's supposed to snow a little today, so I'm going to stay home and catch up on B&B threads, tv, and some sewing!


----------



## Kat S

I wanted to put this here for posterity. It shows my line getting darker and darker until it matches the control line. Makes me feel "safe" to look at them all together. I can see that my hcg levels are doing what they should be doing.



Hoping to hear some good news from Greenorchid today! :dust:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Lovely tests Kat!! I can't wait until I have pics like that! It's good to hear you had a nice beta. Definitely keep us posted on your betas this week and hope they keep on doubling!!

Shiseru, I've always had horrible pain with my period so I suspected endo for a long time, but mentioned symptoms to various doctors and they didn't think much of it since I don't have pain between periods. It wasn't until my RE saw the endometrioma that I had on my ovary on ultrasound that it was finally addressed by a doctor. I would definitely bring it up with your doctor if you think it's an issue. What are your plans this month? Are you taking meds/doing a monitored cycle?

AFM, I start femara tomorrow and we will be doing our 2nd and final IUI in about 12 days I'm guessing. If this month doesn't work, we'll try on our own next month since we'll be on vacation during my fertile window, and if no luck after that it's IVF time.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kat S said:


> How are you ladies doing? I hope AF has stayed away for you both!!
> 
> I had my Beta yesterday, and I'm officially pregnant!! My hcg levels were 192, which is just perfect for "week 4", thankyouverymuch! I did a due date calculator based on the date of my IUI (the date of my period throws the date off too much), and it looks like I'm due Friday, September 6th. He or she will be a Virgo, which is good since that's an Earth sign and I'm an Earth sign. Sounds silly, but that made me happy! :cloud9:
> 
> So since I'm "high risk" because I'm 40, I go back for blood tests to check that my hcg levels are doubling properly on Monday, Wednesday, and possibly Friday. After that (not sure exactly when), I get an ultrasound to be sure the sac is developing. From there... They'll tell me!
> 
> I spoke to a nurse who said it's totally normal to freak out and fear just about anything, and that those feelings will go away. I hope so! My friends recommended I pick up _What To Expect When You're Expecting_ as well as _The Girlfriend's Guide To Pregnancy_. Both books talk about fearing m/c as well as other fears, and that pretty much everyone goes through that stage. So...I guess I'm normal!
> 
> I also found out from those books that the little bit of caffeine I drink a day really isn't that bad, but that I'd better get a move on with my calcium intake. I don't drink milk, but I can eat cottage cheese until the cows come home (ha!:haha:).
> 
> It's supposed to snow a little today, so I'm going to stay home and catch up on B&B threads, tv, and some sewing!

So how are you feeling Kat? Any symptoms yet? That's funny about the virgo baby, and you're not silly at all, because DH and I were just talking about hoping that we get pregnant in the next couple of months so that our baby will be born in the year of the snake since we're also both snakes, although the baby would be a water snake and we're fine snakes. Our house would be a den of snakes lol.

Definitely make sure you get your calcium!! And nice to know you can still have a bit of caffeine :)

What kinds of stuff do you sew? I've been busy knitting, but wish I could sew. I might try to learn at some point. Right now I'm working on a sweater for DH (was supposed to be a christmas gift but taking longer than I thought) and also a baby blanket for my pregnant friend.


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> So how are you feeling Kat? Any symptoms yet? That's funny about the virgo baby, and you're not silly at all, because DH and I were just talking about hoping that we get pregnant in the next couple of months so that our baby will be born in the year of the snake since we're also both snakes, although the baby would be a water snake and we're fine snakes. Our house would be a den of snakes lol.
> 
> Definitely make sure you get your calcium!! And nice to know you can still have a bit of caffeine :)
> 
> What kinds of stuff do you sew? I've been busy knitting, but wish I could sew. I might try to learn at some point. Right now I'm working on a sweater for DH (was supposed to be a christmas gift but taking longer than I thought) and also a baby blanket for my pregnant friend.

Feeling ok! A little more tired than usual, and occasionally I have some cramping which makes me sit and rest for a bit. My boobs are the same and I haven't had any nausea like you hear about...just a twinge here and there that only lasts 30 seconds. I feel lucky!

Oh good! Glad I'm not the only one that enjoys the occasional astrology :) If it works out that the baby is a "compatible" sign, it's just one more nice thing.

I sew historic dresses and hats from 1780s - 1920s
I haven't updated my sewing blog in forever, but here are some of the things I've made in the past few years: https://madamemodiste.blogspot.com/

I think knitting is wonderful! Looks so relaxing, too.

Had my 2nd blood test this morning. My hcg levels are now 792, which is exactly where they should be, so I'm thrilled! I go back again for another hcg test on Wednesday and hope they double again. 

Are you ladies doing anything special tonight? We're having a few friends over. I bought some non-alcoholic wine :haha: It will probably be terrible, but I wanted to try some. Happy New Year, Ladies! We'll put 2012 behind us and move forward to 2013 and all the wonderful things that await us!


----------



## shiseru

Kat, that's wonderful to know your hcg levels has doubled! H&H 9 months! the morning sickness usually starts to kick in after 5 weeks of pregnancy. I had some but luckily they were mild.

Greenorchid, I see you started a new cycle GL! I am scheduled to see a gynae next week and arranged a HSG next month to get my tubes checked. I am not on clomid this cycle but will try naturally and hey looks like we are cycle buddy. I am CD4 today! But i usually O on day 12 and have a 16 days LP!

EDIT: I just saw your blog Kat. What beautiful sewing you have! <3


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wow Kat, your sewing projects are amazing!!! I know you said you don't sell or rent your costumes, but you definitely could if you ever needed an alternate source of income. Wow! People would pay top dollar I bet! So now I'm wondering what you wore for your wedding dress - did you wear a modern dress or make or purchase a vintage/historical dress?

Glad you're feeling okay Kat and super happy that your betas are right where they should be :happydance:

Shiseru - yep, we're cycle buddies this month :thumbup: I just made my appointment for my cd11 u/s for next week, and will be doing IUI #2 a few days after. I'm glad you are able to get the HSG done so soon and keeping fingers crossed that they won't find any blockage, or even better that you won't have to do the HSG because you get your bfp this month!! GL to us so we can be bump buddies with Kat!


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> Kat, that's wonderful to know your hcg levels has doubled! H&H 9 months! the morning sickness usually starts to kick in after 5 weeks of pregnancy. I had some but luckily they were mild.
> 
> Greenorchid, I see you started a new cycle GL! I am scheduled to see a gynae next week and arranged a HSG next month to get my tubes checked. I am not on clomid this cycle but will try naturally and hey looks like we are cycle buddy. I am CD4 today! But i usually O on day 12 and have a 16 days LP!

Thanks! Had blood drawn again today. Hope it doubles again! 

Oh, so it's too early yet for sickness? Damn, I was hoping I got lucky! Well, my mom never had any, so there's a chance for me yet.

Fingers crossed that your HSG goes really well! So good luck on your natural cycle this month!!


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> Wow Kat, your sewing projects are amazing!!! I know you said you don't sell or rent your costumes, but you definitely could if you ever needed an alternate source of income. Wow! People would pay top dollar I bet! So now I'm wondering what you wore for your wedding dress - did you wear a modern dress or make or purchase a vintage/historical dress?
> 
> Glad you're feeling okay Kat and super happy that your betas are right where they should be :happydance:
> 
> Shiseru - yep, we're cycle buddies this month :thumbup: I just made my appointment for my cd11 u/s for next week, and will be doing IUI #2 a few days after. I'm glad you are able to get the HSG done so soon and keeping fingers crossed that they won't find any blockage, or even better that you won't have to do the HSG because you get your bfp this month!! GL to us so we can be bump buddies with Kat!

I would LOVE to be bump buddies together! That would be so wonderful!

Awww, thanks! Sadly, people won't pay top dollar, which is why it's not worth it for me to do costuming as a source of income. I'd end up getting $2/hr for my time and trouble, and it's not worth it. Sometimes I sell stuff I'm not going to wear again, and since it's worn, I sell it pretty cheap, so those get snapped up. I used to make hats for some extra money, but when I went back to school, I stopped doing that. 

Good luck with your next IUI! Have your DH drink coffee (or a Coke) an hour before he produces his sample. I'm convinced that's why my DH's sample was so great. That and that he got a chance to wake up first. The one he produced at 6am for our 1st IUI wasn't ideal. Whatever works, right?


----------



## Kat S

:(

My levels have virtually stopped increasing. The top doc called me personally to inform me...something may be wrong. Scan and blood work Friday morning.

Crying, shaking, and scared. Please pray.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Oh my gosh Kat :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Praying for you and beanie. Hang in there hun :hug:


----------



## shiseru

Oh Kat! Praying for you and, PLEASE GROW little bean GROW! :hug:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kat, how are you doing today?


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> Kat, how are you doing today?

I had some "medium-feeling" cramping on my left side around 6pm last night that I'd never felt the likes of before. Of course I was concerned it was something bad, but I really don't know. Only lasted about 3 minutes and didn't return.

I went to bed really early (I've been ready for bed by 9pm most nights lately) and slept until 4:30am when my cat decided it was "love-y cuddle time". Went back to sleep and had lots of disturbing dreams...of course involving stress over my pregnancy. But lots of sleep means a good 12 hours has passed...I'm 12 hours closer to knowing what's going on. I am now 24 hours away from my scan and blood work.

So here's what happened: Went in for my 3rd round of bloods yesterday morning. Got a call from the head doc at my fertility office at 12:45pm. That was immediately a red flag because he never calls me directly. Then he asked if I was somewhere quiet where I could sit down and talk. I started shaking. After much hemming and hawing, he told me that my hcg levels have virtually stopped increasing. They should roughly double every other day. They went from 192 on Dec 28 -->792 (BIG jump) on Dec 31 --> only 923 today. There was such a huge increase from hcg #1 to hcg #2 that they thought I might be carrying twins (runs in both sides of my family), but now they think I am losing one or both because the numbers didn't double as they should from #2 to #3. 

He asked me if I'd heard of "vanishing twin syndrome" and I said I had. It's when one of the twins isn't viable and gets re-absorbed by either the other twin, the placenta, or the mother. If that is what is happening, there is nothing we can do. It is happening so early that I and the other baby are perfectly safe. 

So if my blood work comes back tomorrow afternoon and it doubled from Wednesday, then I still have one good baby in there. The doc said that there's also a small chance that this all means nothing, that everything is really fine and that my bizarre hcg #'s are simply unexplained. 

My fear is that the whole pregnancy is a wash. I took another test this morning (I only have one Target brand blue dye test left in the closet). It came back nice and dark, so ...I don't know. I mean, if the pregnancy is lost, how long does it take the hcg to stop showing up in the system?

So glad I work for friends. I start work at 1pm, and since I'd _just_ found out that there was something wrong with my pregnancy, I walked in the door, collapsed on their kitchen floor sobbing and hyperventilating for a good 30 minutes. I'm sure that was not good for the baby/ies, but it hit me like a ton of bricks. I cried on and off all afternoon, but not hysterically.

This morning I'm a bit numb, but I keep talking to the baby/ies and telling it/them to stay with me.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Okay so it sounds like there's good reason to be cautiously optimistic. Even if you may be losing a twin, as horrible as that is, I've heard it's very common and most women don't know because they're not monitored so closely this early on. I'm praying for major stickiness and doubled betas tomorrow. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm sooooo sorry you have to go through all this worry. Just hang in there until tomorrow and we're here for you no matter what.

I know what you mean about working with friends and not having to go into an office when things are rough. I'm an independent consultant and work from home which is great when I'm having a rough day!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kat - just thinking of you and praying that your appointment goes well today :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Thank you both SO much! The past few days were harrowing, to say the least. But my scan turned out great! Doc says I'm 4 weeks and 6 days, and my gestational sack (that round thing there) is 7mm and looks just fine. They'll call me soon with my hcg levels from this morning. Fingers are crossed that they doubled or whatever they should have done.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Oh my gosh!! Such a relief and such great news that the sac is perfect!! Now just need fabulous betas!!!


----------



## Kat S

Kind of worried. They always call by 1pm with my beta results, but they never called. I even called there at 2:15 to ask for my results, and they always promise "all calls received before 3 pm will be returned" but not this time. I'm afraid my results were bad, and they needed a doc to go over them and call me to talk about it, but no docs were available. I'll call and leave another message to beg them to call me tomorrow.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hang in there Kat :hugs: I hope someone just forgot to call you or they were having a crazy day over there. Your scan looked great and the doctor wasn't worried so hopefully everything is fine. They just had better call tomorrow so you don't have to worry like this!!!


----------



## Kat S

Thank you- you're probably right. Just lousy timing on the silence! I'm on pins and needles! A friend said that if something were wrong, they just wouldn't leave it till Sat or Mon to tell me. They'd have called the on-call doc to inform me in a case like that. I am holding onto that thought!


----------



## shiseru

I'm following closely on your updates, Kat! I am praying that everything goes well for you hun!


----------



## Kat S

All is well! My bloods yesterday were 3,948! 

Now I need to go look that up and see if it "means" anything. Since the doc said they were suspecting twins from the jump from 192 to 792, and if my 3rd round had been around 1600 instead of the weird 923 (following the "bloods roughly double every 48 hrs" rule), then yesterday's reading continues that doubling. I made the doc look for a 2nd sack yesterday since twins run in _both_ sides of my family, but he didn't see anything. However, it's possible this egg will split soon, so we'll see!

Again, thank you both for "listening" and being so supportive. I had no idea what a crazy roller coaster this journey was going to be! One day I'm on top of the world and the next I'm worried about something. It's really exhausting...no wonder I'm asleep by 9:30 every night!

So tell me how you guys are doing/what you're feeling, etc with your own journeys. :hugs:


----------



## shiseru

Kat, I am so happy for you! H&H 9 months and though it is easy to say than done, don't stress and please get lots of rest and eat well! You'll be able to see the heart flickering 6 weeks pregnant, KUP!

GreenOrchid how are you getting on? 

I am CD10 today, hopefully my body still remembers how to ovulate. I do ovulate on my own just fine all along, I'm so afraid my body will forget how to ovulate after the 3 cycles of clomid. Am testing with OPK starting from tonight, It's weird i say this but I do wish the O to be CD14, and not earlier! This Sat, I am consulting a gynae to arrange for a HSG next month.


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> Kat, I am so happy for you! H&H 9 months and though it is easy to say than done, don't stress and please get lots of rest and eat well! You'll be able to see the heart flickering 6 weeks pregnant, KUP!
> 
> GreenOrchid how are you getting on?
> 
> I am CD10 today, hopefully my body still remembers how to ovulate. I do ovulate on my own just fine all along, I'm so afraid my body will forget how to ovulate after the 3 cycles of clomid. Am testing with OPK starting from tonight, It's weird i say this but I do wish the O to be CD14, and not earlier! This Sat, I am consulting a gynae to arrange for a HSG next month.

Thank you very much! I do feel like I've gotten over a hurdle, and feel much more relaxed now! 

So you are trying a natural cycle? That is great! I know what you mean about hoping the body remembers how to do it's job without artificial prompting. Hopefully it can't wait to show you how good at ovulating it is!! Good luck with your consult on Saturday, too, and keep us posted!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hey ladies! I took the weekend off from anything to do with TTC, including B&B. I've been worrying about TTC way too much so I didn't think or talk about it all weekend, and it was very nice! Things are good here - tomorrow my trigger shot will be delivered by fedex, wednesday I go in for CD11 u/s, and then I'm guessing IUI #2 will be Friday or Saturday. I'm hoping that I have two good follicles this month, but mentally prepared to only have one.

If we don't have any success this month then next month will be a natural cycle while we regroup for IVF. Just like you Shiseru, I'm wondering what my body will do with a natural cycle. This month is my 4th medicated cycle in a row (not counting the month off for laproscopy). I know our bodies know what to do, but I know what you mean about that slight worry that it will get confused or the timing will be off or something. I hope your body pops out that egg right non time on CD14 and you get your bfp and never have to do that lap!! But if you do the lap, don't worry, it's no big deal, especially compared to a c-section.

Kat, I'm so glad you're feeling better and it looks like your pregnancy is progressing wonderfully :) With those high beta #s, it's still possible you could have twins, right? With identical twins I think they share a sac and I don't think you could have seen anything on friday other than the sac, right? That would be such a trip!! When is your next scan? When do you "graduate" to the regular OB?

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## shiseru

Hi Kat, 5 more days and you'll be 6 weeks pregnant! I am excited for you, you're gonna cry when you see the flickering heartbeat during your next scan! I held the gynae's hand tightly when she began the scan each time i went for the follow up during my pregnancy!

GreenOrchid, I hope you don't have to go down to that route of IVF, it's a long and tedious process, EXPENSIVE! So cross fingers hope you get multiple nice follicies this cycle!

Just look at my bbt, it's crazy i think something is wrong with my hormones. my BBT spike this morning but negative OPK last night. It looks like the O happened on CD10! well I will talk to the doc when i go to see her this Sat. Perhaps ask for some blood test to check hormone levels, and perhaps my FSH levels! I might also consider IVF later if require. Fortunately for couples in Singapore, co-funding for ART was introduced in August 200, but only to a max of 3 cycles (50% or up to $3,000 is co-funded)


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> Hey ladies! I took the weekend off from anything to do with TTC, including B&B. I've been worrying about TTC way too much so I didn't think or talk about it all weekend, and it was very nice! Things are good here - tomorrow my trigger shot will be delivered by fedex, wednesday I go in for CD11 u/s, and then I'm guessing IUI #2 will be Friday or Saturday. I'm hoping that I have two good follicles this month, but mentally prepared to only have one.
> 
> If we don't have any success this month then next month will be a natural cycle while we regroup for IVF. Just like you Shiseru, I'm wondering what my body will do with a natural cycle. This month is my 4th medicated cycle in a row (not counting the month off for laproscopy). I know our bodies know what to do, but I know what you mean about that slight worry that it will get confused or the timing will be off or something. I hope your body pops out that egg right non time on CD14 and you get your bfp and never have to do that lap!! But if you do the lap, don't worry, it's no big deal, especially compared to a c-section.
> 
> Kat, I'm so glad you're feeling better and it looks like your pregnancy is progressing wonderfully :) With those high beta #s, it's still possible you could have twins, right? With identical twins I think they share a sac and I don't think you could have seen anything on friday other than the sac, right? That would be such a trip!! When is your next scan? When do you "graduate" to the regular OB?
> 
> Have a great day ladies!

Yeah, I asked the nurse if my numbers were high and she said "no," so I don't know. Maybe they automatically say that no matter what as to not freak people out. I suppose my yolk sac could split down the line!

My next scan is Monday, January 14th. It'll be my 6 week scan. They said they'd let me know when I can switch over to a regular OB, so I might find out then.

I'm glad you gave yourself a B+B break! I can be consuming and exhausting. 

Good luck on your natural cycles! I can't remember if you tried injectables with your IUI. Whether you get your baby through a natural cycle, IUI, or IVF, it'll happen!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Well all that matters is that you get a healthy baby, and I would think your highish hcg numbers are indicative of a sticky bean :thumbup:

I've not done injectibles with IUI, because given IUI success rates with endometriosis it doesn't make sense to do it given the cost. If I do injectibles it will be with IVF. I ovulate fine on my own, and am just using femara to produce a bigger corpus lutuem so I have more progesterone during the LP. This month will be the last IUI, and I could take femara next month when we try on our own (assuming I'm not knocked up), but I want to give my body a break from meds.

Looking forward to u/s tomorrow morning and would be thrilled with 2 follicles! I started taking the femara one day earlier in my cycle this month in the hopes that I would get 2 follies that way :)


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> Hi Kat, 5 more days and you'll be 6 weeks pregnant! I am excited for you, you're gonna cry when you see the flickering heartbeat during your next scan! I held the gynae's hand tightly when she began the scan each time i went for the follow up during my pregnancy!
> 
> GreenOrchid, I hope you don't have to go down to that route of IVF, it's a long and tedious process, EXPENSIVE! So cross fingers hope you get multiple nice follicies this cycle!
> 
> Just look at my bbt, it's crazy i think something is wrong with my hormones. my BBT spike this morning but negative OPK last night. It looks like the O happened on CD10! well I will talk to the doc when i go to see her this Sat. Perhaps ask for some blood test to check hormone levels, and perhaps my FSH levels! I might also consider IVF later if require. Fortunately for couples in Singapore, co-funding for ART was introduced in August 200, but only to a max of 3 cycles (50% or up to $3,000 is co-funded)

Yup! Time is no longer slowly dragging on, thank god. Hoping we see something exciting next week! That would be a great birthday present for me!

I asked my fertility doc about the opk strips, and he said they weren't a great indicator because women do spike here and there throughout, so it's hard to say which spike is The One. Hormone level check at the dr's office is a great idea! So glad IVF is partially covered for you. Ugh...here it's about $22K and though some companies pay for the insurance rider to cover it, most don't put out for the expense, so the couple has to fund it 100%.

Good luck with your cycle this month and good luck on Saturday!


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> Well all that matters is that you get a healthy baby, and I would think your highish hcg numbers are indicative of a sticky bean :thumbup:
> 
> I've not done injectibles with IUI, because given IUI success rates with endometriosis it doesn't make sense to do it given the cost. If I do injectibles it will be with IVF. I ovulate fine on my own, and am just using femara to produce a bigger corpus lutuem so I have more progesterone during the LP. This month will be the last IUI, and I could take femara next month when we try on our own (assuming I'm not knocked up), but I want to give my body a break from meds.
> 
> Looking forward to u/s tomorrow morning and would be thrilled with 2 follicles! I started taking the femara one day earlier in my cycle this month in the hopes that I would get 2 follies that way :)

Ah, ok. I'm woefully uneducated on endo, so I didn't realize. Sorry about that! I hope you end up with multiple follicles! Let us know how things go tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

shiseru said:


> Hi Kat, 5 more days and you'll be 6 weeks pregnant! I am excited for you, you're gonna cry when you see the flickering heartbeat during your next scan! I held the gynae's hand tightly when she began the scan each time i went for the follow up during my pregnancy!
> 
> GreenOrchid, I hope you don't have to go down to that route of IVF, it's a long and tedious process, EXPENSIVE! So cross fingers hope you get multiple nice follicies this cycle!
> 
> Just look at my bbt, it's crazy i think something is wrong with my hormones. my BBT spike this morning but negative OPK last night. It looks like the O happened on CD10! well I will talk to the doc when i go to see her this Sat. Perhaps ask for some blood test to check hormone levels, and perhaps my FSH levels! I might also consider IVF later if require. Fortunately for couples in Singapore, co-funding for ART was introduced in August 200, but only to a max of 3 cycles (50% or up to $3,000 is co-funded)

Thanks Shiseru, I hope we don't have to do IVF either!! Our insurance doesn't cover it (or IUI for that matter). My RE is part of a program where you can buy a package of 3 fresh and 3 frozen ivf cycles for $24,000, and if you don't bring home a baby at the end you get a 70% refund, so we're thinking about doing that, BUT it doesn't include the cost of meds so that would be a substantial additional expense each cycle.

I looked at your chart and it does look a little funny, but don't read too much into it. I've read that clomid stays in your body for a while and can mess with your temps. Looks like you and your DH BD'd at the right time if you did in fact already ovulate, so you should be good :thumbup:


----------



## shiseru

Kat, do you have any morning sickness, given now you are almost 6 weeks? Remember to drink lots of water, less snacks (pregnant women loves snack in their early stage of pregnancy. Well the Chinese says if you love salty food, you may be expecting a boy, if you like sweet stuffs, then higher chances of a girl!

GreenOrchid, that IVF options of yours sounds good! 70% refund if unsuccessful! I would seriously consider taking up!

Well ladies, My temp spike again this morning. Something strange happened yesterday, and I went to the doctor. I experienced bleeding after a BM (sorry TMI). that scared me so i went to the doctor immediately. She checked and said that the blood was not from my stools, she checked my cervix and she said it looks fine. so this could be mid cycle spotting or ovulation bleeding. I never had this before and this is the first time i am experiencing this. Doctor said my body could be adjusting itself after the clomid. Well I dunno but i am going to discuss this with the gynae when i see her on Sat. I had my pap smear last Sept and it came back fine. 

GreenOrchid, did you have any symptoms with endo? I heard it may cause bleeding in between periods. I have some lower back ache and some annoying acne recently!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Shiseru - That spotting thing sounds unnerving, but I've had it before as well. It hasn't happened a lot, but I had it for a few cycles last year. I've heard it can be from endometriosis, but also some women without endo get it when their hormones get a little it off. My RE said it wasn't a big deal and not to worry about it. It definitely makes sense that your hormones are re-adjusting after clomid.

As far as symptoms of endo, I had severe menstrual cramps (including lower back pain) every month, along with nausea, diarrhea, and bad pain with bowel movement. But I never had any of those symptoms or other pain or spotting between periods. Actually, in the last year, I started spotting much sooner in my LP, but not sure if that's from the endo or not. After my surgery, the menstrual cramps are soooo much better, and I need a much lower dose of ibuprofen to control them. I seriously feel like a new person. Before, the first two days of my period I pretty much had to stay home on the couch, and now I can go about my normal business :thumbup:

I hope that if you do have endo they are able to fix you up!!

Kat - Hope you are feeling well. Remind me - when is your next scan?

AFM, had my cd11 scan this morning and have an 18mm follicle on the left and a 14mm follicle on the right, plus a bunch of smaller ones that won't mature in time. So I'm hoping the 14 keeps growing and I get two eggs this month! The nurse is going to call this afternoon and let me know if IUI will be Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Kat S

Hi, Guys!

No official morning sickness yet, but I admit I feel a little icky today. I'm not sure if it's morning sickness or what. It's nothing definitive...just many momentary feelings of ick. Well, I'm totally craving salty foods, and I keep telling DH it's a boy. Funny, he wants a girl (so do I)! Of course we'll love it endlessly if it's a boy. For right now, I just want it to stick and be healthy.

My next scan is Monday, January 14th. It's my 6 week scan, and maybe we'll see or hear a heartbeat! That would be so exciting!

My belly is already starting to plump a bit already. I know it's just water retention and a bit of puffiness from two large-ish ovarian cysts that are still hanging out in there. I picked up my first pair of soft yoga pants and wow are they great! I want to get 5 more pair! 

Shiseru, I'm so sorry to read about the bleeding! How upsetting! I hope it has stopped. I know how it is, and I know that Saturday seems like a year away. I hope the time goes fast for you.

Greenorchid, OMG, your follies sound great! That smaller one could totally come out from behind by this weekend. I know it's just an old wive's tale, but they say to drink water to make the follies grow. It's good for you anyway, so go for it! Grow, follies, grow!


----------



## shiseru

Kat, i agreed boy or girl as long as the baby is healthy that's all it matters!

Greenorchid, okay I don't have severe pain just constant dull lower back ache. I don't feel cramps during af, no diarrhea, or bad pain with bowel movement. A little giddy and nausea at times but nothing major. Before my pregnancy, i used to spot 2 days before my af, but that was because my progesterone was low. I hope it's just my wacky hormones and hopefully no other complication!

Great progress with the follicle scan! Give it 2 days, the 18mm becomes 22mm which is perfect and the 14mm becomes 18mm which is consider mature as well. Finger cross you probably can have your IUI this coming Sat!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hey ladies :)

Shiseru, sounds to me like it's probably not endo, but some ladies have little to no symptoms, so still can't hurt to get the lap just to be sure, since they can also check on any scarring you might have from your c-section. I hope your appointment goes well!

Kat, glad you got some comfy pants :) I pretty much live in them already since I work from home so I'll be ready to go once I get knocked up. I recently read something about whether the old wives tales about salty and sweet cravings are accurate and supposedly a scientific study says they're not, so who knows...However - "women's intuition" was found to be something like 60-70% accurate in predicting the sex of a baby. Definitely looking forward to hearing about your scan on Monday!!

Shiseru - did you just *know* you were having a girl with your DD?

AFM, It turns out I'm going back to the RE's office tomorrow for another scan. The nurse called back and said I have a 16.5, 14, and 13. I'm hoping tomorrow I'll have a 20.5, 18, and 17 and be ready to trigger for a saturday or sunday IUI :) I'll update after my scan tomorrow. Three eggs would be so fabulous!! I would be so thrilled if just one fertilized and implanted, and two would be a bonus!!


----------



## shiseru

Greenorchid, we did not ask the gender because after 2 tragic losses, a healthy baby is all we hoped for. However I have the feeling it was a girl when I was pregnant. When she was born, I was overjoyed and felt magic when our eyes met because she looked like the baby girl whom I have lost.

3 follcies! That's awesome! I have this really positive feeling about this cycle for you, GL!

Kat, I love those yoga pants too! I ordered from Old Navy and they were so comfortable! I can't wear them now, i dropped a size and lost 30 over pounds after I gave birth! Hopefully I can wear them again soon.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kat, let us know how your scan goes today. Can't wait to hear!!

Shiseru, how are you doing? How was your appointment with the gyno this weekend?

AFM, we ended up cancelling the IUI because only one follicle matured and they wanted to do the IUI really early Sunday morning and we just decided it wasn't worth it. So we BD'd late saturday night and I ov'd early sunday morning. We'll see what happens. I'm not expecting much this month and already planning and looking forward to IVF in a couple of months.


----------



## shiseru

Hello Greenorchid, sorry to hear your IUI cancelled, but looks like you got the BD timing right! Who knows perhaps the old fashion sex works wonder!

Kat, do tell us how your scan goes today. I am excited for you!

It's been a lousy week. I had some bleeding after a BM (sorry TMI) last week at 1 DPO. I got worried and went to the nearest GP. Doctor said it was not from the stools but looked like mid cycle bleeding (which is unusual for me, never happened before)! She checked and said my cervix looked fine.

On Sat, I went to see my gynae and told her about the bleeding issue. Initially she said no need pap since I have done one last Aug, but decided to go ahead after she found a few red little spots on my cervix. She said it's most likely nothing so don't lose sleep over it. Oh am I worried. Results will be out in 3 weeks, if abnormal will know by this week. 

She suggested I go back in 2 days to check my progesterone lvl. On my BBT chart, it looked like I ovulated, but OPK was negative. So.. I dunno, perhaps the BT will confirm if I O or not.

If everything is fine, I will go back for ultrasound, check for poylps, fibroids, endo, cysts, then arranged for HSG so plans has been laid out. She suggested my husband to do a semen analysis as well.


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid, I have my fingers crossed that you got pregnant despite the odds!! I'm so glad you tried at home even though you decided not to go for the IUI. 

Shiseru, wow, that IS scary! I don't blame you. BUT if it really was something to worry about, I'm sure the doc would let you know. I hope the next 3 weeks fly by and you find out it's nothing. Let us know how the progesterone level check goes, and good luck to your DH if he goes for the SA!

So I had a dizzy spell in a shop on Saturday, got scared, hyperventilated and cried on the floor. OMG, it was so embarrassing! They asked me why I was crying and I wailed, "I don't know! I'm pregnant!" They looked at me like I was INSANE. And I felt insane! I don't think I can ever go back in there.

We went to a Victorian Ball that night (for my birthday!) and I was dizzy again upon arrival. I didn't get scared this time because my husband and friends were with me, so I didn't feel all alone and helpless. Passed after about a half hour and I had a great time.

Yesterday was the 6 week scan! Doc said measurement makes the baby 6 weeks and 3 days yesterday. I thought I was 6 weeks and 2 days, so I need to tweak my "baby growth" ticker to show the new date. We saw and heard the heartbeat! Doc said it was 117 bpm. If I hadn't waited 2 hours for the doctor (1 of those hours being half naked in the exam room), I probably would have cried, but we were so annoyed it sort of ruined the moment. Really a shame!

So here it is! The baby is the light grey blob at the top right of the dark oblong shape



I go back in next Monday for another scan. They said they'd release me to a normal OB if everything looks ok at 8 weeks.


----------



## shiseru

Oh KAT! I saw the little beanie there all right! If a heartbeat is detected at 6wks the chances of the pregnancy continuing are 78%, and at 8wks it's 98%! So it's great!

LOL your little episode at the shop is funny! Relax hun and eat frequent but in small portion would help to keep you sugar level steady! So keep little snack in your bag when you go out.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hey ladies!

Shiseru- Wow that's scary when a doctor finds something like that, BUT since you just had a pap in August I'm sure you have absolutely nothing to worry about. It was probably just some irritation and you're totally fine!! Did you get your progesterone test? And that's great that you're getting all the other tests done just to rule out any other problems preventing you from conceiving.

Kat- Wow that's crazy that you had such a dizzy spell, and hilarious how it all went down in the store :haha: I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time but a good story to tell your son/daughter later in life when you harass them about everything you went through to bring them into the world :) I'm glad you're learning how to deal with it, and thrilled that you heard the heartbeat. I think you've got a very sticky bean in there!! Beautiful u/s :)

AFM, I'm really not sure when I ovulated. I thought it was sunday morning because I felt some ov pain then (and that's when it should have been according to when I triggered), but FF says it was Saturday, and then in the middle of the night monday/early morning tuesday I had HORRIBLE cramping in my ovary (the one that ov'd) and uterus area as well. So I'm scared I ov'd late and have no chance this month since we only BD'd on Saturday night only. Who freaking knows??!! :dohh: But then Kat, you weren't sure if you ov'd or not at all last month and now you're knocked up, so I keep reminding myself not to worry :thumbup:

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Shiseru- Wow that's scary when a doctor finds something like that, BUT since you just had a pap in August I'm sure you have absolutely nothing to worry about. It was probably just some irritation and you're totally fine!! Did you get your progesterone test? And that's great that you're getting all the other tests done just to rule out any other problems preventing you from conceiving.
> 
> Kat- Wow that's crazy that you had such a dizzy spell, and hilarious how it all went down in the store :haha: I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time but a good story to tell your son/daughter later in life when you harass them about everything you went through to bring them into the world :) I'm glad you're learning how to deal with it, and thrilled that you heard the heartbeat. I think you've got a very sticky bean in there!! Beautiful u/s :)
> 
> AFM, I'm really not sure when I ovulated. I thought it was sunday morning because I felt some ov pain then (and that's when it should have been according to when I triggered), but FF says it was Saturday, and then in the middle of the night monday/early morning tuesday I had HORRIBLE cramping in my ovary (the one that ov'd) and uterus area as well. So I'm scared I ov'd late and have no chance this month since we only BD'd on Saturday night only. Who freaking knows??!! :dohh: But then Kat, you weren't sure if you ov'd or not at all last month and now you're knocked up, so I keep reminding myself not to worry :thumbup:
> 
> Have a great day ladies!

That is SO true. I was pretty sure I ovulated "wrong" and we missed it. Turns O was just when the trigger said it would be. Trust the trigger! Didn't I feel some O-type cramping a couple days later making me think I was finally ovulating? Maybe it's good news that you're feeling that, too!


----------



## GreenOrchid

So this morning FF moved my crosshairs to the day I felt that horrible pain. If it's correct, I ov'd like 80 hours after the trigger. To be honest, I'm inclined to believe it, which means we have a pretty low chance this month since the sperm would have to be hanging out for over two days :nope:

I know they say sperm can live for up to 5 days in the tubes, but I'm not holding my breath on this one. I'm feeling pretty bummed this morning because we were hoping to avoid IVF, but looks like it's going to happen. The good news is that with the new RE we are most likely switching to, I should have at least a 50% chance each cycle.


----------



## Kat S

:dohh: GreenOrchid, I'm so sorry :( That is just such a bummer. Wow, 50% chance?? That is GREAT! In the meantime, fingers still crossed for your TWW. Ya never know!!


----------



## Kat S

I had a scan today. I hate even typing these words...there is no heartbeat. The baby didn't make it. They checked me on two different monitors, used the Doppler and even got another doctor to give a second opinion. The baby stopped growing around last Monday sometime after my last scan.

Shocked. Devastated. After we saw the heartbeat last week my hope skyrocketed. I thought "This is it!"

I'm thinking a variety of things. Mostly self-blame even though the doctor stressed that it's not my fault. I got the flu shot last Monday. Did the flu shot hurt the baby? They assure me it didn't, but what a coincidence. Then I think back to when I had that HCG level scare. Remember when it sort of stopped doubling as it should? Maybe that was the first sign something was wrong. And now...god...it's still in there...not alive. I want to crawl away from myself. I want to go to sleep and wake up at whatever point that things are ok again. I don't want to feel this. I don't want to go through this.

I have a surgery on Wednesday to remove the baby. I don't want to wait the weeks it might take for it to pass naturally. And from what I've heard, that event can be traumatic. Then we wait a month or so for my HCG levels to go back down to zero before we talk to the doc and see about a new plan.

The doctor said the good news is I can get pregnant. I can certainly try again and soon. Those are good things, but right now...right now I'm just so sad and I'm mourning the loss of my baby.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kat, so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: I forgot to add to my reply on the other thread - this is most definitely not your fault. I've known of several other women that had the flu shot in early pregnancy. Just concentrate on getting through the surgery on wednesday and I hope you have a quick recovery. I'm sorry they couldn't schedule it for tomorrow to get this over ASAP. :hugs::hugs: We're here for you sweetheart!!


----------



## shiseru

Oh Kat :hug: I am at a loss of words, but i can feel your pain it brings back horrible memories. To choose a D&C is correct, rather than waiting for it to pass out naturally because we wouldn't know how long it would take and the risks of infection. My second pregnancy, I found out my baby has no heartbeat at 8 weeks, I had a D&C and the next morning i flown to Japan for holidays! 

Take the time to mourn for the loss of a loved one. Pick up from there and move forward. It is common to self blame but it's definitely not the flu shot. We're here for you hun.


----------



## Kat S

Thank you both. I woke up today hoping I'd feel a little better. But for me...it's still yesterday. I can't understand how the sun came up and people got in cars and went to work like it was any normal day.

My husband doesn't feel the way I do, and that is hard to deal with. I had daydreamed about the baby and imagined all sorts of things. It was a real baby. It was my baby and I loved it. I was so happy and excited. My husband keeps saying it wasn't really our baby because it wasn't viable, that our baby is coming. But I can't dismiss it like that. He keeps saying, "It's ok! We can try again!" I didn't fail a driver's test for god's sake. My baby _died_. The one I loved and imagined from birth through his/her own marriage. I can't just forget it and look forward to a new baby quite yet. 

I know he just hates to see me sad, but pushing me to stop grieving only hours after all my dreams were crushed isn't the way to go.


----------



## shiseru

Kat, my heart goes out to you I wanna cry with you. The man doesn't carry the baby so it's tough for them to share the same feelings as us. The man is upset for sure but sometimes they never show. I am sure your baby is now in another plane watching over you. This is your first child it will always be. 

It has been 3 years for me and I always miss them, especially my first child. I cry every year on that particular month and day because that was when she left us.

"I wish Heaven had a phone so I could hear your voice again. I thought of you today, but that is nothing new. I thought about you yesterday and days before that too. I think of you in silence, I often speak your name. All I have are memories and your scan pictures in a box. Your memory is a keepsake from which I&#8217;ll never part. God has you in his arms, I have you in my heart."

Time will heal. the wound from D&C is not painful at all, just the broken heart takes time to heal though not completely but you will feel better as time passes. Stay strong my dear.


----------



## Kat S

Thank you Shiseru. 

I am actually in pain from the D&E. They told me to expect some pain, but if anything is "bad" I should call them. It's not horrible, but I move very slowly and sort of bent over. It feels like my insides were scraped out with a rusty rake. Thank god they put me under for it. I should feel better by the weekend I think. They said they got all the tissue, and will send it off to the lab for analysis. 

Turns out I am also RH Negative, which I had never heard of before. So apparently my body sees a baby with an rh positive blood type as a foreign object to be eliminated. Great! This isn't why I had a miscarriage, though. The doctor said my RH negative status doesn't become dangerous until about 12 weeks. Good news is it's easily treatable and they gave me a shot in the butt for it.

So I'm a bit of a mess "down there" and was told I might bleed for up to 6 weeks. I don't usually use pads so I didn't have any. I had to send DH to get some (poor guy) and he also brought home a heart shaped box of chocolate peanut butter cups. I felt so loved!!


----------



## horseypants

kat, im so sorry. it is good OH is taking care of you.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kat, I'm glad you got through the surgery okay and I hope you feel better by the weekend. Did they give you some groovy painkillers?

So sweet of your DH :) He really loves you :) Men just don't deal with emotional upsets the way we do. They want to fix things for us and since there's no way to fix it they try to convince us to feel better right away.

Allow yourself to grieve on your terms and your schedule and don't try to feel better right away for his sake.


----------



## Kat S

Thanks guys. Woke up today and I'm not feeling as much pain as yesterday. I can walk upright and at a more normal pace. I don't want to run or lift the vacuum yet, but I'll get there.

When I was pregnant, I woke up every morning, put my hands on my belly and wished the bean good morning, and asked it to be a sticky bean. Every morning since Monday, I go to put my hands on my belly and then remember and stop. This morning is the first morning that my belly is truly empty.


----------



## shiseru

Hello ladies

Kat, are you feeling better? Please rest well and have lots of nutritious food, speedy recovery for you! Did the doctor do any tests after the D&C?

Greenorchid, your temps are looking good! Can start testing! Finger cross for you!

I am going for my ultrasound and hsg this Friday. Doctor said to skip a cycle because hsg is like x-ray so best not to get pregnant! I see how, if my opk is positive on day 10, i might just do the ultrasound followed by the hsg next cycle.


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Kat, are you feeling better? Please rest well and have lots of nutritious food, speedy recovery for you! Did the doctor do any tests after the D&C?
> 
> Greenorchid, your temps are looking good! Can start testing! Finger cross for you!
> 
> I am going for my ultrasound and hsg this Friday. Doctor said to skip a cycle because hsg is like x-ray so best not to get pregnant! I see how, if my opk is positive on day 10, i might just do the ultrasound followed by the hsg next cycle.

Had a super weird and painful side effect...intensely painful gas! So bad I was actually screaming in pain. That lasted for three days, but as of Sunday it stopped hurting. 

So I bled a little on the day of my surgery, then pretty much no bleeding at all and I thought I'd be all better by Friday. However, by Friday, though I thought I was feeling a little better, I wasn't ready to dress and leave the house. Saturday my brother called and begged me to come see his new apartment. I thought, "OK, well, I really should." I got cleaned up and dressed, became hideously nauseous and threw up several times. Needless to say, I stayed home. Saturday night I started feeling pretty intense period cramps. Period cramps?! What?! Knowing I'd just been scraped to an inch of my life, I knew there was no lining to shed so i couldn't have my period. Yet...the bleeding began. THIS was the bleeding they told me to expect three days ago. It hasn't stopped since. My uterus is just getting all the leftover ick out. It's painful and messy, and I really have to say I misjudged what having a miscarriage does to your body. I thought I'd be back to work today, and instead I'm under an electric blanket, popping ibuprofen like candy, and feeling gross and messy.

Today is the 1 week anniversary of the day I found out I lost my baby. Somehow it seems like a month ago. 

Shiseru, good luck with your procedures!! Fingers crossed for you!

Green Orchard, fingers are crossed for you, too!!


----------



## shiseru

Greenorchid, sorry to see the witch got you, are you considering IVF?

Kat how's the bleeding. The body is weak after a D&C/miscarriage. What you need is lots of rest and nutritious food. Chinese med is good if you believe in TCM.

Today is CD9 for me. I had some EWCM yesterday night which i never had for the past few months (probably because of clomid). Now I am hesitating whether to go for the hsg because i was told to skip a cycle due to the radiation of the dye.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hey ladies :flower:

Sorry for the absence. DH and I went on much-needed long weekend away and of course AF showed up on the drive home. I wasn't at all surprised though, because due to the length of my luteal phase I now know for sure that I ovulated late after the trigger shot. This month we're just trying on our own, and perhaps the month after that, and then we'll see about IVF. We're trying to figure out the financial aspects of it and it's tough. DH was supposed to get a pretty decent raise this month but it's not going to happen until June now and we don't want to take on too much debt so we may need to delay IVF for a little bit.

Kat, how are you doing hun? Is the bleeding still pretty heavy? I really hope the physical part of your recovery sorts itself out quickly. Obviously the emotional part will take longer :hugs::hugs: Hang in there!

Shiseru, did you decide what to do? Are you still going for the HSG this month?


----------



## shiseru

Had my hsg. A little discomfort but no pain, don't even feel it when they injected the dye. Took some ibuprofen before hand. Looks like my tubes are cleared! But damn I am ovulating today!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Oh good, I'm glad it was easy for you Shiseru, and good to know the tubes are wide open! Next month you should have a higher chance, right? My RE always calls the HSG a Power-wash for the tubes!!


----------



## Kat S

Hi, guys. Sorry I was mia for a few days. Needed a break. Mad at my body, etc etc. So far, today is my first day without cramps. It's only 5pm, so it could hit me late. Got me yesterday at 4pm and stayed all night. But I hope I've turned a corner. Definitely bleeding way less. Doc said I should be at zero in another two weeks or so. I asked, "And then we wait for my period to come back?" and he replied, "Yes, but we have ways of inducing that, too." Wow, didn't know that. I've read on lots of threads about some women waiting months for their periods to return. Makes me feel very lucky that I have a team that can and will do that as well as give me tons of blood tests and ultrasounds to keep on top of everything.

Shiseru, I'm glad you got your hsg over with, and that it was relatively pain-free. So you need to skip trying this month, but can try next month, right?

Greenorchid, I'm so sorry AF got you :( Sending you tons of baby dust for the next few months while you do the natural way. I hope you never need the IVF!


----------



## shiseru

I didn't listen to the doctor I went ahead to BD yesterday (opps!) I had my hsg on cd 11, had a positive opk on the same day but I have yet to ovulate until today! Anyone knows if hsg affects ovulation?

Kat, i am glad you are feeling better. Now you would want the af to come quickly so you can start ttc again!

Greenorchid i see you started a new cycle, trying anything differently this no medicated cycle?


----------



## Kat S

Hi, Girls! I'm so sorry I've been inattentive. I took a break from B&B since there's nothing for me to track or wish for. Still getting my blood tested every week, still waiting for my HCG levels to go back to zero. Doc thinks I still have another few weeks to go before I'm reading at zero. At least all the pain is finally gone and the bleeding is minimal now. 

How are you guys?


----------



## shiseru

Hello ladies! 

Kat, i am so glad you are feeling better and not experiencing any more pain and lesser bleeding. I hope this phase passes quickly so you can start ttc!

GreenOrchid, I see you are in your 2WW, and your BD timing is great! Cross fingers...

AFM, I went to the gynae on Sat, my ultrasound and my tubes are cleared, progesterone is good and I am ovulating fine. Only problem is... i have very poor ovarian reserve of 0.2 (like a 44 years old)! I feel like crying. (though on the ultrasound gynae said she see there are still eggs)

On a positive note, gynae said given that my tubes and US and progesterone is good and I am ovulating, there is still hope. Hubby is going to do the sperm test and if outcome is fine, we can try IUI. If not IVF. She did not suggest clomid not femara because she said i am ovulating and nature is best because it knows exactly when and what to do. 

Feels a little down really, but staying hopeful.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hey Ladies! So DH and I got back a few days ago from a trip home to California to see family. It was a very busy and crazy trip, but somehow we managed to BD while staying at my parents house :blush: Because of the jet lag and time changes, my chart is completely screwy and I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated, but I think it was cd15, making me 7dpo today. So we'll see... If I get AF next week, we're most likely going to get started with IVF as soon as possible. I must say though that this was my first unmedicated cycle in a while and it felt great to not have the hormonal issues (mostly night sweats). 

Shiseru, I'm so sorry to hear about your AMH result, but it's great that everything is clear, and your gynae is right - even though you have less eggs you can definitely still get pregnant. :hugs::hugs:

Kat - glad to hear that things are calming down with your body and HCG levels going back down. Do you have any idea when you will start trying again?


----------



## shiseru

GreenOrchid, that was a little adventurous to baby dance at your parent's place, exciting! Hopefully the trip helped you to relax a little. 

Kat how are you feeling? Do you need to still go for check up before ttc?

afm, I started taking COQ10, greenorchid i know you are taking too (i saw from the other thread) hehe. this is my first week, i am on 150mg daily, I heard Ubiquinol is better so will combine with that. 

Initially plan to have IUI/IVF in March, but doctor is away and hubby gotta go for SA test. Looks like we can only start in April. So these 2 cycles we are just going to try on our own. 

Kat, while you are recuperating, you may want to look into Coq10 supplement, it is said to increase the quality of the eggs https://drewnesbitt.ca/coq10-fertility-super-supplement/ and good for men as it helps improve sperm movement and quality as well.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi Shiseru - glad you've started the CoQ10! I keep hearing stories of bfps while on it, including in women with low ovarian reserve. Even if you have less eggs left, you can supercharge the ones you have!! Hopefully you can get your natural bfp without having to get to IVF.

Our trip wasn't relaxing because we were trying to see all our friends and family in a very short period of time, but I was sooo nice to see them, since it's only once a year usually that we get to do that.

Our plan now is one more natural cycle, and then straight on to IVF. We're not doing with any more IUI cycles because the RE wants us to do injectables and the cost isn't worth it for the low success rate.

Kat, hope you are doing well, and healing both physically and emotionally :hugs:


----------



## shiseru

Greenorchid, yes i found many positive stories and research about the COq10, so i thought it wouldn't hurt to take it. I also heard about the DHEA, unfortunately this is a hormone med which isn't available for sales at the pharmacy. Only the doctor would prescribe, and in Singapore we have been warned about the use of this product. 

So what vitamins are you taking ladies? It seems they are adding on to my list. Now i take Multi Vit, folic acid 5mg, fish oil, COq10 150mg (i will be combining with ubiquinol). I am on TCM too (I believed it helped me to conceive my first little one after 2 losses). I use a little preseed during BD. 

Today is CD9 for me. I am tired and a little stress out. I guess I will go for yoga. I took yoga before I conceived my first. It sure helped me relax my mind and body.

Preparation, preparation....


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi Shiseru - So you should be getting close to ovulation, right? Hope you and DH are getting in plenty of quality BD time! Yoga is the best! I've been doing yoga for about 10 years on and off and find it really helps with body and mind. I think it's the perfect thing to help you prepare. As far as vitamins, I've been taking CoQ10, b-complex, daily multivitamin, calcium with vitamin d, and magnesium. That might be changing though, because... 

I think I might be pregnant...I'm either 14dpo or 16dpo and no sign of AF. I'm not sure of the exact day I ovulated because we were traveling, but pretty sure I'm 16 dpo today. I didn't have any HPTs in the house, so I used an OPK instead and the test line came up darker than the control line. Supposedly that's a pretty good sign of being pregnant!! So I bought some HPTs and will use one tomorrow morning and report back with the results!

I'm having a few symptoms, like metal taste in mouth, feeling hot and cold and sweating, and feeling a weird "full" feeling in my uterus. I don't feel like AF is coming at all. So I pray it doesn't!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

It's official! I had a very positive HPT this morning, and also I had my first blood test today. Just waiting for a call back with the results.


----------



## Sunshine24

GREEN ORCHID! OHMYGOSH! CONGRATS!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## KBrain3377

GreenOrchid - I already posted on your journal, but let me say it again since the news is just that big - CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Sunshine24 said:


> GREEN ORCHID! OHMYGOSH! CONGRATS!!!!!:thumbup:




KBrain3377 said:


> GreenOrchid - I already posted on your journal, but let me say it again since the news is just that big - CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks again girls!

Rooting for you sunshine! ER is coming up fast! I truly believe the lap is what did it for me, and pray it's the same for you. We conceived the third cycle post-lap.


----------



## shiseru

OMG Greenorchid! Congratssssssss!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> It's official! I had a very positive HPT this morning, and also I had my first blood test today. Just waiting for a call back with the results.

Oh wow, congratulations!!! That is fantastic news!!! Wishing you a very healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Kat S

Sorry I've been away for so long. Being here was too painful for a while.

Long story short, I had my D&E and have been waiting ever since for my hcg levels to go back down to zero. Not there yet, but I hope to be within another week or two.

The test results came back from the fetus. It was a girl. We wanted a girl, so that was hard to hear. She had no chromosomal abnormalities. Just gutted. :cry: 

That piece of information prompted my doctors to look for another reason for my loss. They think it's possible that my slight double uterus might be the cause. There is a dip at the top of my uterus (picture a heart shape), and there is very little blood flow at that dip at the top, and if the embryo attached there, that might cause a miscarriage. They don't know where the embryo attached, so it's just a theory. They thought they trimmed that off during my first hysteroscopy back in September, but now they think they need to check it again and see if they got it all. 

As soon as my hcg levels are zero, I can go in for another hysteroscopy where they'll check for any scarring or infection from the D&E as well as that dip at the top. If there is more left, they'll trim it off. I have a blood test tomorrow and hope for good news. I'm hoping my levels will be zero and they'll schedule the surgery for next week. I hope that after every weekly blood test!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies!

Thought I'd check out this thread, as I will be starting Femara next month. :happydance: Kat, your story is heartbreaking. :cry: :cry: I hope your docs will be able to get a better handle on the uterine shape and any potential problems. I had an ectopic last fall, and start to finish the whole darn thing took 4 months until I was back to normal. Time has rarely moved so slowly! :nope: The only upside is that it gave me lots of time to emotionally heal. I'm sorry it's taking so long for you, but hopefully by the time your body is ready to TTC your heart will be, too. :hugs: 

Anyway, I'll probably just lurk for the rest of this cycle, but I'll be reading back through the thread for Femara experiences. 

Congrats again, Green! :winkwink:


----------



## Kat S

pbl_ge said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Thought I'd check out this thread, as I will be starting Femara next month. :happydance: Kat, your story is heartbreaking. :cry: :cry: I hope your docs will be able to get a better handle on the uterine shape and any potential problems. I had an ectopic last fall, and start to finish the whole darn thing took 4 months until I was back to normal. Time has rarely moved so slowly! :nope: The only upside is that it gave me lots of time to emotionally heal. I'm sorry it's taking so long for you, but hopefully by the time your body is ready to TTC your heart will be, too. :hugs:
> 
> Anyway, I'll probably just lurk for the rest of this cycle, but I'll be reading back through the thread for Femara experiences.
> 
> Congrats again, Green! :winkwink:

Sounds like you've been "through it", too. :hugs:

We're here to answer any questions you have about our Femara experiences!


----------



## shiseru

Kat, sorry to hear about the double uterus, I have never heard of that before though, but am glad they have a solution for this. Just take one step at a time hun.

When i lost my baby girl it took me 3 months and the 2nd loss took me about 3 months to recover as well. That waiting period I was like a zombie, a body without a soul, really depressing.


pbl_ge, GL with the Femara. I tool clomid 3 months before but unfortunately did not work for me and somehow screwed up my cycle and I experienced mid cycle spotting (never had that before). I requested Femara since i heard it has less side effect but my gynae said since I am already ovulating there is no need for Clomid or Femara. A little disappointing but well I guessed she has a point.

I recently took up acupuncture and yoga. Especially with yoga, it helps me relax and I have never felt this way for a long time after birth! I remembered after my losses i took up yoga and it helped me conceived my third. Yoga has a calming effect. Kat, you may want to consider taking up yoga? 

Oh and I just purchased Royal jelly i heard it helps with the egg quality.


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru, royal jelly & improved egg quality?! I will have to Google that...thanks!!

I think reading other women's stories of being recovered both physically and mentally 3-4 weeks after their loss made me feel like I was "taking too long". Hearing you recovered for a good three months makes me feel more normal. Yesterday was 2 months since I found out I lost her, and I cried for a while. Everyone else around me is "over it" and think I'm being a drama queen, so I have to grieve in secret now.


----------



## pbl_ge

Shiseru, that is one seriously cute kid!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: I'm definitely ovulating regularly too, but the doc said Femara can increase chances for someone in my position by about 4-5% each month. While it doesn't sound like a lot, it's also cumulative, so by three months that's an additional 15% chance of a BFP, which starts to matter. So, it's something to consider.

Yoga and I broke up. Long story. It wasn't relaxing for me, but I do agree de-stressing is important for TTC, if only to help keep your sanity. :wacko: 

Kat, three months is DEFINITELY not to long to grieve! Give yourself as much time as you need. I know from other experiences that there's no shortcut through grief, and it will take as much time as it needs to take. Judging yourself for taking longer than you think you should will only make things worse. Lots of women take many months off from TTC after a loss. That's probably not a good option for those of us of advance age (ahem...:jo: :jo: :jo:), but my point is that some women take a long time to recover so you're not abnormal in the slightest. 

I just hope you don't find yourself in my shoes. I have one more cycle to conceive before my would-have-been-due date. I never thought I still wouldn't be pregnant again at this time. :nope: 

You also might want to check out Lil_Sluz's egg quality plan, and her story in general. She's in her second tri at 40 after 4 mcs. The first page of her journal describes a bunch of supps that could help improve egg quality. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...c-1-ttcarl-rmc-parl-mthfr-low-amh-septum.html
I asked my doc about some, and he said he puts fish oil, CoQ10, and baby aspirin all in the same category: there's some evidence they might help, and none that they're harmful, so why not use them? I didn't ask about all the others, though.

Here's a Femara question: I've read that a lot of women take the pills at night, as it can cause nausea. If I'm to take it day 3-7, is it still those evenings, or would it be the evening of the prior day? 

Thanks! And big :hugs: :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Kat S

pbl_ge said:


> Shiseru, that is one seriously cute kid!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: I'm definitely ovulating regularly too, but the doc said Femara can increase chances for someone in my position by about 4-5% each month. While it doesn't sound like a lot, it's also cumulative, so by three months that's an additional 15% chance of a BFP, which starts to matter. So, it's something to consider.
> 
> Yoga and I broke up. Long story. It wasn't relaxing for me, but I do agree de-stressing is important for TTC, if only to help keep your sanity. :wacko:
> 
> Kat, three months is DEFINITELY not to long to grieve! Give yourself as much time as you need. I know from other experiences that there's no shortcut through grief, and it will take as much time as it needs to take. Judging yourself for taking longer than you think you should will only make things worse. Lots of women take many months off from TTC after a loss. That's probably not a good option for those of us of advance age (ahem...:jo: :jo: :jo:), but my point is that some women take a long time to recover so you're not abnormal in the slightest.
> 
> I just hope you don't find yourself in my shoes. I have one more cycle to conceive before my would-have-been-due date. I never thought I still wouldn't be pregnant again at this time. :nope:
> 
> You also might want to check out Lil_Sluz's egg quality plan, and her story in general. She's in her second tri at 40 after 4 mcs. The first page of her journal describes a bunch of supps that could help improve egg quality.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...c-1-ttcarl-rmc-parl-mthfr-low-amh-septum.html
> I asked my doc about some, and he said he puts fish oil, CoQ10, and baby aspirin all in the same category: there's some evidence they might help, and none that they're harmful, so why not use them? I didn't ask about all the others, though.
> 
> Here's a Femara question: I've read that a lot of women take the pills at night, as it can cause nausea. If I'm to take it day 3-7, is it still those evenings, or would it be the evening of the prior day?
> 
> Thanks! And big :hugs: :hugs: to everyone!

Thanks for the links to the egg quality boosting thread. I need all the help I can get.

I had no problems at all on Femara, and I took mine in the morning. No nausea or hot flashes. That's a good question...I'm not sure! If the other ladies here don't know, I'd ask my fertility doc which time is best.


----------



## Kat S

Ugh, so frustrating. Another blood draw, and another week to wait because I'm still over 5. Actually I'm 7.5. I'm SO close, but still no cigar. They told me today that I can only have my hysteroscopy during days 6-10 of my cycle (something to do with my lining and being able to see everything), and since I already got my period this month, that means I've missed the window to have the surgery done this month. I'm SO mad!! It's no one's fault...but I'm mad, frustrated, and disappointed anyway. Now I have to wait until I get a period in April. Then I can't try to conceive again until May. That makes it nearly a year since we started all this, and I still won't be pregnant. Grrr!


----------



## shiseru

BIG HUGS Kat! The waiting time sure sucks. But on a positive note, why not make use of this period to get some royal jelly with pollen in and improve the egg quality? I read a lot of articles and facts from the website and many people rave about it! I noticed it increased my libido! 

pbl_ge, thanks for the kind compliment! It was a tough ttc journey, she is my third time lucky! I would take the Femara if that up my chances even with a few percentage! I took the clomid at night since I heard about the side effects. I have no problems at all. Having said the Femara has less side effects as compared to clomid. Hope you got good news to share soon!

I am seeing the gynae this Sat, we will know my DH semen results. If it's still okay, we can try IUI, if not then on to IVF. I suspect the waiting time is around 2 months since lots of people here doing IVF.


----------



## shiseru

I had my appt last sat, DH semen result is out, except morph at 1% everything is perfect. So doctor agree we try a femara with IUI next cycle! 

How's everyone?


----------



## Kat S

*peeks in*

Hi, guys...
I know I've been away for a while again. I had another surgery to improve my uterus. Hopefully that was the trick. I got my period yesterday and we're going to try IUI with Bravelle again this cycle. 

With Mother's Day tomorrow, I've been having a hard time dealing with all the happy, love-y commercials filled with babies and pregnant women. Having a total identity crisis...am I a mother or not? I WAS pregnant and I loved her and wanted her. Do I have to give back my "mom" label pin because she died? I don't know.

I need to catch up with you all and see where you are on your journeys. I'm so sorry I selfishly disappeared. Hugs to you all!!


----------



## shiseru

Kat, glad to see you are all ready to ttc again. Look forward and not look back!

I am having my 2nd cycle of IUI, and then IVF if it doesn't work this round. Gynae suspect it's the quality of my egg, so if I will to start the IVF, she wants to put me on growth hormones, then high stim.

GL to both of us. Will you be on Femara this round?


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies!

Kat, glad to see you're back at it! Hope you get a quick, sticky BFP. I hear you about Mother's day. I decided to ignore the whole dang thing, except for calling my mom and mil. :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:

Shiseru, hope you get yours before IVF! Good luck with the IUI!

AFM, FINALLY starting Femara tomorrow! Here's hoping I have few side effects. :dohh:


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> Kat, glad to see you are all ready to ttc again. Look forward and not look back!
> 
> I am having my 2nd cycle of IUI, and then IVF if it doesn't work this round. Gynae suspect it's the quality of my egg, so if I will to start the IVF, she wants to put me on growth hormones, then high stim.
> 
> GL to both of us. Will you be on Femara this round?

:dust: for you!!! I hope this works! Are you using anything to boost your egg production for this IUI?

Instead of Femara, I switched to using Bravelle, the injectible. That's what my FS recommended from the beginning, but since it's so expensive ($1300), I wanted to try the Clomid/Femara style drugs first. When those failed to get me pregnant, I caved and we bought the Bravelle. I used that back in December when I got pregnant, so it clearly works for me. We started the injections last night. I have an appointment on Thursday to have an ultrasound and see how I'm reacting to the dosage. Last time I did the 150 dose/night, but this time they have me on 225 dose/night. I guess more is better!

According to the ultrasound I had yesterday, I have 4 follicles on the right and 2 on the left. We'll see how many actually mature. Here's hoping :thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

pbl_ge said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Kat, glad to see you're back at it! Hope you get a quick, sticky BFP. I hear you about Mother's day. I decided to ignore the whole dang thing, except for calling my mom and mil. :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:
> 
> Shiseru, hope you get yours before IVF! Good luck with the IUI!
> 
> AFM, FINALLY starting Femara tomorrow! Here's hoping I have few side effects. :dohh:

I preferred the Femara to the Clomid. Way less side effects and it did produce a few follicles for me. Good luck!!!


----------



## shiseru

GL Kat, when are you going back for a scan, what day are you?

I am having my scan tomorrow. I have a weird af this cycle.


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> GL Kat, when are you going back for a scan, what day are you?
> 
> I am having my scan tomorrow. I have a weird af this cycle.

Today is Day 6 or 7...I'm not entirely sure! My period started Wednesday night but didn't really get normal until Friday night. I had my baseline scan on Monday. Had another one today and they saw 6 growing follicles! I'm so excited...it's the most I ever had actively growing. I guess bumping me from 150ml to 225ml has really made things happen in there. They are estimating that I'll have my IUI on Tuesday. I have another scan on Saturday morning. We'll see what they think then.

Good luck at your scan!! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## shiseru

6 follies! Wow! Cross fingers that this is your month!

Oh yes, my af was weird like yours. Af was light and dark red color for a few days before it see normal red, so am not too sure what day exactly is today really when she asked me this morning.

Well she only detected 1 follie on my left 9.5mm, and can't see anything on the right. Guess it's still too small so going back on Monday morning for a 2nd scan.


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru, I hope Monday's scan shows you a handfull of growing follies!! I forget..have you tried injectables to improve your follie count/quality? I would never have this many without the Bravelle injections! I sound like a spokes-person LOL


----------



## pbl_ge

Wow, Shiseru and Kat, it sounds like good things are happening with you both! :happydance: Kat, how many follies is too many for an IUI according to your doc? 

Last dose of Femara tomorrow. Had a headache the first couple of days, but it's been gone since. Otherwise no symptoms. :thumbup: I'll have my first every cycle monitoring scan on Wed. to see how things have gone.

Good luck to you both!

:dust:


----------



## Kat S

pbl_ge, oh the headache sounds icky, but I'm glad it's gone! Good luck for Wednesday!

I had my scan on Saturday morning. I had one 16mm follie...the rest hadn't grown very much and they don't expect them to go any further. So I did the Bravelle one last time last night and triggered this morning. My IUI is tomorrow morning around 11am!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck tomorrow, Kat!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## shiseru

Good Luck in your IUI Kat!

And pbl_ge, hopefully you see at least 2-3 good follies during your scan!

Kat, i didn't use any injection, just Femara. I had a scan last Friday it showed a 9.5mm on my left and they couldn't see any on my right

I went back for a scan this morning and it showed the 9.5mm has grown to 12mm on my left and they found another at 9mm. There is one 7.5mm on my right.


----------



## pbl_ge

Femara ladies--did the femara change the amount of CM you got? I've not yet switched to EWCM, but so far it's a lot more bountiful than usual. Sorry for the TMI!


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru, I hope those follies keep growing!!

Pbl_ge, I think everyone is different regarding cm. I wish I could remember if mine were particularly different. I know it's supposed to get thicker as you get closer to ovulation normally. I hope it's a good sign!!


----------



## Kat S

I had my IUI this morning. My husband's sample was 30 million post wash. His best count yet...so happy!! The doctor himself performed my IUI instead of a nurse, and it went very smoothly. Between upping my dosage and the doc personally performing my IUI, I think they are really concentrating on my case!

The bad thing is that I had an allergic reaction to the trigger shot at the injection site! It got all red and puffy, and by the time I woke up this morning, it hurt so badly that I was limping and couldn't touch it. They said it was a common reaction, and to just put some cortizone cream on it. I hope that does the trick!

So here I am finally in the TWW!


----------



## shiseru

pbl_ge, unfortunately I don't have much CM to start with (so sad..) So i use preseed

Kat, cross fingers this time is a charm. I hope your skin where you got your jab gets better soon!

I have to go back tomorrow for a scan, to check the progress. If follie grows 2mm per day, mine will only be 16mm or less, too small for trigger or IUI. I am seeing 2 lines on my opk though it's not as dark as the control line but it should be positive tomorrow. I hope i ma not having an early surge and release immature follies before even we have the chance to do IUI.


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat S said:


> I had my IUI this morning. My husband's sample was 30 million post wash. His best count yet...so happy!! The doctor himself performed my IUI instead of a nurse, and it went very smoothly. Between upping my dosage and the doc personally performing my IUI, I think they are really concentrating on my case!
> 
> The bad thing is that I had an allergic reaction to the trigger shot at the injection site! It got all red and puffy, and by the time I woke up this morning, it hurt so badly that I was limping and couldn't touch it. They said it was a common reaction, and to just put some cortizone cream on it. I hope that does the trick!
> 
> So here I am finally in the TWW!

OMG, Kat, I didn't know that could happen! :shock: You poor thing! Does that mean you won't be able to use that shot again? Regardless, I hope you won't need to and that this will get you a sticky bfp! :dust:



shiseru said:


> pbl_ge, unfortunately I don't have much CM to start with (so sad..) So i use preseed
> 
> Kat, cross fingers this time is a charm. I hope your skin where you got your jab gets better soon!
> 
> I have to go back tomorrow for a scan, to check the progress. If follie grows 2mm per day, mine will only be 16mm or less, too small for trigger or IUI. I am seeing 2 lines on my opk though it's not as dark as the control line but it should be positive tomorrow. I hope i ma not having an early surge and release immature follies before even we have the chance to do IUI.

Good luck at your scan today, Shiseru! Hope the follies have grown a lot!

I have my first ever cycle monitoring scan tomorrow. Little nervous! :argh:


----------



## Kat S

Hi, Guys!

Shiseru, my fertility doc said those home OPK strips can be misleading. He said that our hormone leves go up and down all through our cycle and can give you a false positive reading. So I say don't worry about surging early! Trust in the blood tests instead...your doc knows when you are ovulating! You're going to be ok!!

pbl_ge, I know! I didn't know that that could happen, either! I wish they'd warned me. But it never happened before, so I'm not sure why I reacted this time. The nurse said we'd just change trigger brands and that would take care of the problem. Meanwhile, I woke up today and it's MUCH better. I can walk normally again!!

Day 1 of my TWW down...(though I admit I'm going to test on Day 9 to check that the hcg shot is out of my system. I got my first bfp on day 10 last time).


----------



## shiseru

Hi Kat, relax and watch some comedy. I read an article from a lady she had her iui and went back home to rest, watch a few days of comedies, laugh at the movies and tested bfp 10 days after O! Wow how i wish it's that easy.. anyway i think it is a good idea it sure helps you to relax isn't it?

afm still no ovulation, went for a scan yesterday and today, my biggest follie has not increase in size remains at 13.5mm, there are 2 more at 9mm but i doubt they will catch up. My af was weird this cycle i suspect i took the femara before my real menses came!

Ah well, opk tested negative too, I am likely to go back for another scan in 2 days time hopefully there will be some progress.


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry your follies weren't behaving, Shiseru. :hugs: FX they'll grow better in the next couple of days. I had my scan today, and I only have one growing follie. Since I was ovulating just fine without Femara, that suggests I'm not really responding. He ordered some PCOS tests to determine whether he'll change up the meds in future cycles. But meanwhile, I've got to get a lap done after this cycle is over.

All in all not a good day for us, eh ladies? Kat, hope day 2 went better! :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru, you tell those follies to get in the game!! I heard drinking water helps, but my doc said that's nonsense. BUT it can't hurt!! I've also had trouble determining exactly when my real period starts. If it weren't for the doc doing an ultrasound and measuring my lining, I'd have started my fertility drugs earlier than I should have. Seems to take my period 2 days to really get going!

pbl_ge, sorry your body didn't respond to the Femara, but it's great that you are ovulating on your own!! Good luck with your lap! I remember being wheeled into the operating room, transferring to the table, feeling a slight stinging sensation where my IV was connected to my hand as they gave me a sedative, and as I complained about the stinging...I was asleep! Woke up to a cup of juice and a box of animal crackers in recovery. Piece of cake! I hope your scan shows all-clear!


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat, I love hearing stories like this! Makes me feel much better about the whole thing. So you had one, too, eh? Can I ask what it was for? and how they told you to hold off on TTC? I'm trying to get a sense for how long we'll be out of the game.

I think you're in the UK, so almost 4 dpo! :happydance:


----------



## Kat S

pbl_ge, the lap is routine for anyone seeking fertility treatment with the fertility practice I attend. They said there was no sense in prescribing meds until they knew exactly what they were dealing with. No sense in treating one thing if another problem is in the way. So they went in and looked at everything to see what we were up against. I had a slight double uterus, took two surgeries to take care of THAT. They suspect the extra septum might be the reason I miscarried, so they went back in and trimmed it more. I was able to try fertility treatments the very next cycle after the lap.

Ah, I wish I were in the UK! I'm in the U.S.


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, Kat! And sorry--I was on my phone, so couldn't see your profile info. 

My doc said laps were routine for some practices, although he said some clinics had stopped doing it because lots of people didn't benefit. Sounds like you really did! Some days I'm just really awed by what the docs can do...

Sending you lots of dust!

:dust:


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, pbl_ge (what does that stand for?)

4 DPO today

Feeling decidedly not pregnant today. I was really hoping I'd feel something. I read about all these women who, by 4dpo, feel sick, have a strong sense of smell, a metallic taste in their mouth, have interesting cm, etc. I got nuthin'! I keep thinking, well, I didn't have any symptoms until about 7dpo when I was pregnant back in Dec, but that resulted in a m/c, so I figure it was not a good pregnancy from the beginning and no wonder I didn't feel anything. :shrug:


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat S said:


> Thanks, pbl_ge (what does that stand for?)
> 
> 4 DPO today
> 
> Feeling decidedly not pregnant today. I was really hoping I'd feel something. I read about all these women who, by 4dpo, feel sick, have a strong sense of smell, a metallic taste in their mouth, have interesting cm, etc. I got nuthin'! I keep thinking, well, I didn't have any symptoms until about 7dpo when I was pregnant back in Dec, but that resulted in a m/c, so I figure it was not a good pregnancy from the beginning and no wonder I didn't feel anything. :shrug:

I've really become convinced that the lack of symptoms means very little. I've seen too many people come through here and get bfps when they had no symptoms at all in the TWW. And I know some people think that the lack of symptoms is inauspicious for a sticky bean, but lots of us with tons of symptoms lacked stickiness (me too). 

Regardless, 4 dpo is really early! I've always been told that nothing before 7 dpo could even be considered a symptom. So don't give up hope until the witch flies! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Kat S

Thank you! A nurse friend told me that all the ladies who think they are having symptoms before implantation are absolutely imagining it. I hope you guys are right! I hate the days when I feel doubt and discouragement. I feel like I'm about to cry today. I just want this so much.


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat S said:


> Thank you! A nurse friend told me that all the ladies who think they are having symptoms before implantation are absolutely imagining it. I hope you guys are right! I hate the days when I feel doubt and discouragement. I feel like I'm about to cry today. I just want this so much.

Definitely know the feeling. :hugs: Some days are worse than others. Yesterday was a bad one for me, as I had my book club. I love the women in it, but someone who hasn't come in a while showed up 6 months pregnant, and someone else brought their newborn. Probably 60% of the conversation was about pregnancy and babies, and none of them appeared to have had any struggles in that area. Wanted to kick them out of my house. This stuff really is the worse. :hugs:

In Femara news, it appears as though I'm likely to ovulate *later* than usual, adding to the evidence that Femara has done nothing for me. :growlmad: 

Shiseru, what happened at your scan? :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Oh, pbl_ge, that must have been a terrible experience. And in your home no less? UGH!! I hope your man and friends gave you comfort after enduring all that.

I think it took longer for me on Femara, too, but I did respond to it. I hope you do as well!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## shiseru

Hi ladies

Remember i had a scan on Wed then followed by Thurs, the follie did not increase in size it was still at 13.5mm. I was then told to go back for another on Sat, and the follie only grow 0.5mm. So... not good at all, might be a lousy egg likely to abandon this cycle. Took a blood test last Sat, the clinic said this will determine if the follie contains an egg (huh? didn't know BT can do this)

still waiting for the call from the clinic, i guess we just try on our own, i don't really want to spent $ on IUI this cycle. My BBT was still pre-O OPK negative. Not sure what's going on with my system!

Awww pbl_ge, it is tough to hear ppl talking about pregnancy especially when they conceive so easily. 

I had femera the last cycle and O 1 day later, so can't really say it delay O.


----------



## pbl_ge

Ugh, Shiseru, so sorry! :hugs: Doesn't sound promising. I didn't know they could test for an egg, either. Let us know what you hear from the clinic! 

:hugs:

Interesting that you both Oed a bit later on femara, too. :-k


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru, I'm so sorry your follie isn't growing!! Do they have any idea what causes that? Is it just a fluke or is there something special you can do about it? I don't blame you for thinking of not doing the IUI this cycle. If the follie isn't big enough, the egg isn't mature and the cycle would be a bust anyway. Who wants to fertilize an egg that isn't mature? It would end in heartbreak. Well, maybe it's just taking longer and suddenly your follie will get in the game!! I really hope so!! :hugs:

AFM, I am 7 dpiui. I have some slight breast tenderness today, but that could be just pre AF symptoms so doesn't mean a thing. No interesting CM or other symptoms to speak of at all. I'm hoping for cramping tomorrow or Wednesday to indicate implantation pain. So weird to hope for pain!!

My husband chose the movie What To Expect When You Are Expecting for our tv movie date last night. Comedy about a bunch of couples who are either trying to get pregnant or accidentally get pregnant. One of the girls lost the baby and I really related to her story line. It was a comedy, so they didn't get into it much, but I'm glad they showed that one of the couples went through that because that is reality.


----------



## Kat S

Hrm. OK, scratch that. This morning I have a VERY VERY slight icky feeling and I've been burping. Very unusual. Not eating or drinking anything different. Just my usual cup of tea and a banana nut bread breakfast bar.


----------



## shiseru

Hello ladies, how's everyone?

Kat, how are you feeling, you are close to testing, cross fingers you get your long deserved BFP and a baby forever yours!

pbl_ge, i saw you had a temp spike, congrats on ovulation! Are you on progesterone?

Look at my silly BBT, I think the progesterone just kicked in and if i am correct, I should have my af 2 weeks later. Going for a counselling session in 2 weeks time in preparation for IVF.


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru, I tested out my trigger shot, and it finally showed a negative today. So any positive result I see from here on out is the real deal. 

So...I'd like to see one now, please. :haha:

I have a few symptoms, but really they are no different than common AF symptoms so who knows.

Good luck on your IVF journey!! We want to hear all about it!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies!

Shiseru, were you doing an IUI last cycle? Or just the traditional method? I'm guessing those recalcitrant follies eventually caught up? Or is that the reason you're looking ahead to IVF? :dust: 

Kat, hope this cycle is it! Sounds like you had some promising symptoms. What is a banana bread nut bar? That sounds awesome!

AFM, yep finally Oed. Started the lovely prog supps this AM. Good times. I don't feel an ounce of optimism, though. :dohh:


----------



## Kat S

pbl_ge, HA, watch my "symptoms" all disappear tomorrow and AF show up on Saturday. Right? :shrug: I have no idea what's going on in there.

You have no PMA? No, no no! Save that for Day 4 after ovulation! :haha: That's when it always hits me. It really is hard to stay positive sometimes....often, actually. I don't blame you for having a down day. But I do hope you feel better about things tomorrow!!


----------



## Kat S

Well, I POAS, and it came up negative. I kind of thought it might be positive, so I was surprised. Well, I'll try again tomorrow. I have to remember all the people who didn't get a + until closer to AF due date.


----------



## pbl_ge

Any news, Kat? :hugs:

Question for you ladies: The past few cycles I've had sore boobs from about 2 dpo until right before AF. :holly: Very annoying. I'm now 5 dpo and I realize I have *none*. I'm on progesterone supps, and have very high temps, so I don't think it's related to progesterone. I'm wondering if it's somehow related to the Femara?? :shrug: 

So, I know it's a personal question, but what did Femara do to your boobs? :blush:


----------



## Kat S

My boob soreness, which I almost always used to get before AF, never appeared on Clomid or Femara. Everyone is different, though! I hope this is your cycle!!!! Fingers crossed!

AF got me.


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat S said:


> My boob soreness, which I almost always used to get before AF, never appeared on Clomid or Femara. Everyone is different, though! I hope this is your cycle!!!! Fingers crossed!
> 
> AF got me.

So sorry, Kat. Are you doing another IUI this month? 

Thanks for the info about the boobs. :holly: Very interesting. :-k


----------



## shiseru

Sorry Kat about the af, do you have plans for IVF?

pbl_ge, I seldom has sore boobs only once when I conceived and 6 weeks pregnant, no soreness on clomid nor femara. I heard ppl having soreness when on progesterone supp but nothing for me either!

Well, looks like i am having an anovulatory cycle.


----------



## Kat S

No, no IVF. It's way out of our budget.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hello, ladies. We are not on a roll, are we? :nope: But, Shiseru--is that a late O spike I see? Or did you sleep in? :shrug: Either way, I hope this cycle resolves itself soon so you can move on. What's up next? :hugs:

Kat, when is your first scan? And have you started with the injections yet? Soooo hope this works for you! It did before, just gotta get a bit more stickiness! :hugs: :thumbup: It's terrible how expensive IVF is in the US. It's so much better for some of the other ladies on this site. New Zealand, I found out, you get two free if you're under 40! :shock: :shock: :dohh: 

I just scheduled my lap--it's on the 20th. I had been feeling optimistic about this cycle, but it suddenly evaporated, and I'm not really sure why. I guess I just don't feel at all pregnant today. :nope: But I'm anxious to move onto the next thing, and get the possible endo figured out, so that's good. :thumbup:

Hugs to all... :hugs:


----------



## shiseru

pbl_ge, I don't think I O, I was unwell yesterday hence the high temp. I always know when my af is coming since my LP is 14-15 days after O but this cycle no O so don't know when my af is coming.
Hopefully you wouldn't need the lap because you get the BFP, finger crossed!

Kat, when is your next scan?


----------



## Kat S

I know...what a pathetic bunch we are! :wacko: But we keep charging on...

I had my scan yesterday and started my injections last night. They've raised my dose from 2 vials to 4 vials in order to try to get more than one mature follicle. I start out ok enough...6 follicles in there...but only one makes it to the end :( I got pregnant with only one, so I know it's not a total disaster, but I'd feel better with at least 2. 

To this I added baby aspirin and a heating pad to increase the blood flow to my uterus. Someone mentioned I should try DHEA, so I got a 25mg bottle of that, and I'm supposed to take that 3x a day. Of course there are my regular prenatal vitamins with DHA and folic acid. At least I feel like I'm doing everything I can.

pbl_ge, your lap is in just a few weeks. I hope the time doesn't drag for you. I admit I know it did for me when I was waiting to do a procedure. But we're all closer today than we were a few months ago. Every cycle gets me step closer to my dream, right? Yesterday I was VERY down, but today I feel ok. I hope you feel better tomorrow!! Some days you just need to be angry or sad and vent.


----------



## pbl_ge

Shiseru, hope AF arrives soon. :hugs: With most other women I've seen with anovulatory cycles, they're usually not too long. Some women have to induce it, if it goes on for weeks and weeks. Did you ask your doc how long you should wait for AF before getting help?

Kat, agree about more than one follie. Especially with these meds, having a greater # is really what ups our chances! That's why I was so disappointed that I only had one this month on Femara. And good for you on doing everything you can! We have so little control over this process that taking supps and being healthy is about all we can do! Did you read the bit in Lil's journal (on the TTC #1 thread) about her plan? I'm on high quality prenatals, CoQ10, extra iron and D (I've had deficiencies on both), and baby aspirin. I was on high Omega 3s but got nasty side effects. My tests seem to suggest that my eggs are fine, though, but perhaps there are structural problems. We shall see. OH and I are going to Cape Code next week, which should help make the wait for the lap go faster! :happydance:

Hugs to you both... :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

pbl_ge, I hope your lap answers your questions!! Oh, Cape Cod? That sounds really great! Get in some rest and relaxation before the next big cycle, right?

AFM, I had an ultrasound today to check my follicle progress on the new dosage of injectables. She counted 7 follicles in all but said it's hard to tell and there might be a couple more. They are all about the same size at this point, but I'm only Day 6 of my cycle, so it's early yet. Praying every single second that 2 or more of them mature next week.

So I tried that castor oil pack kit last night. Man, is that complicated and messy!! I suppose it'll get less complicated now that I've done it once and already soaked the wool flannel. I was icky sticky afterwards and had to jump in the shower. Not sure I'm going to like doing that for an hour every single night before bed, but I'll do it as often as I can. 

Hope everyone is keeping their spirits up. I know it can be hard. Hey, at least it's Friday and the weekend is only hours away, right? :flower:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hey girls, just popping in to say hi. I'm sorry things are rough for everyone right now. I'm praying that things will look up soon!

Kat - 2 or 3 mature follicles would be so freaking awesome!

Pbl- I pray the lap does the trick for you!! It's a pretty easy recovery. Gotta love technology :) and it will be nice to know if it is endo because if so, the lap will buy you many months of unobstructed ttc and a bfp is sure to happen :)

Shiseru - I saw that you got crosshairs but do you still think you didn't ovulate? If not, I hope AF shows very soon so you can get on to next month.


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> Hey girls, just popping in to say hi. I'm sorry things are rough for everyone right now. I'm praying that things will look up soon!
> 
> Kat - 2 or 3 mature follicles would be so freaking awesome!
> 
> Pbl- I pray the lap does the trick for you!! It's a pretty easy recovery. Gotta love technology :) and it will be nice to know if it is endo because if so, the lap will buy you many months of unobstructed ttc and a bfp is sure to happen :)
> 
> Shiseru - I saw that you got crosshairs but do you still think you didn't ovulate? If not, I hope AF shows very soon so you can get on to next month.

Oh wouldn't it? I'm taking everything I can to encourage multiple mature follicles. Glad you're back on and chatting with us...we missed you!!

So have you started to do anything like decorate the nursery?


----------



## GreenOrchid

No, haven't even started thinking about the nursery. To be honest, I probably won't do much because we rent our house and also because I'm not that big into decorating. I think most of my nesting has been concentrating on knitting for him. I was so excited to find out the sex just so I could plan my knitting projects. I'm finishing up a sweater for DH and have exactly enough yarn left to make a matching sweater for the baby and can't wait to see them together :)


----------



## shiseru

GreenOrchid, it's so exciting! You should know the gender of your baby during your 20 weeks detailed scan! 

Kat, I hope you got multiple follie growing big and healthy!

ppl, how are you getting on?

I just recovered from a nasty virus that caused fever with bodyache and diarrhea. the fever came on and off for several days, and dengue was suspected (yucks) I was told to go back for BT if fever with rashes developed further. Luckily my fever went away and I felt better yesterday. You know recently in Singapore, dengue is on the rise, so i did not doubt when the doctor said dengue was suspected since I always got bitten alive by the mosquitoes!

Seriously... dunno when my af would show.. guess i just have to wait


----------



## pbl_ge

OMG, Shiseru--hope you're feeling better! :shock: :shock: I've heard nothing good about dengue. :nope: 

I think you and I are both hoping for AF soon. I'd like the worst of her come and gone before Wednesday when we're headed on a roadtrip. I stopped progesterone a bit early to help. :shhh: Blood test tomorrow AM--the docs want to be sure, even though I'm 99.9999999999% positive it's a bfn. I'll owe a woman here a billion dollars if it's a bfp, so let's hope I'm right! :rofl: 

Kat, when's that next scan?

Green, glad things are going well!


----------



## Kat S

pbl_ge said:


> OMG, Shiseru--hope you're feeling better! :shock: :shock: I've heard nothing good about dengue. :nope:
> 
> I think you and I are both hoping for AF soon. I'd like the worst of her come and gone before Wednesday when we're headed on a roadtrip. I stopped progesterone a bit early to help. :shhh: Blood test tomorrow AM--the docs want to be sure, even though I'm 99.9999999999% positive it's a bfn. I'll owe a woman here a billion dollars if it's a bfp, so let's hope I'm right! :rofl:
> 
> Kat, when's that next scan?
> 
> Green, glad things are going well!

Oh shiseru, that sounds dreadful!!! I hope you are on the mend soon!

Pbl_ge, hey I'd rather you owe the money!!!! But if not, I hope af is in and out quickly so you can enjoy vaca.

Scan tomorrow morning! IUI sometime later this week. Two+ mature follicles!! Let's go!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck tomorrow, Kat!!!


----------



## Kat S

Well, after doubling the injection dosage, I still only ended up with one follicle that's on it's way to maturing. Disappointed that there's only one after taking all the extra meds, but I'm going to try to push past it and wish all my wishes on this follicle.


----------



## pbl_ge

Boooo! So sorry, Kat. But, one is all it takes, as you know, so I'm still keeping my FX for you! :dust: 

AF finally came happydance:) so it's on to the lap for me!


----------



## Kat S

Yeah, I got pregnant with only one before, so I'm holding on to that. I go back Thursday to see how I'm doing.

I am really sorry to hear about AF, but the good news is that you know what's next and there's no waiting. Enjoy your vaca!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kat - that really stinks to not get more than one follicle. I know how disappointing it is. But that one follie might be your future LO :) fx'd for you! When is your IUI?

Pbl - yay for AF! So weird to say that, but I know it's welcome right before the lap. Hoping the surgeon finds and treats the endo yuckies :)

Shiseru - hope you're feeling better, and that AF shows soon. I didn't realize that Singapore is in the middle of a dengue epidemic. It's a scary disease :( DH and I visited Singapore a few years ago and didn't think to protect ourselves from mosquitos, but definitely will if we go back (which we plan to some day - we loved it!)

Afm- we had our full anatomy scan the other day at 18 weeks and its a boy :)


----------



## Kat S

Wait, unexpected good news! Doc called with my estrogen levels, and they are already way better than trigger day last month! They think another follicle might come out from behind. That would be amazing! So it turns out the Bravelle is helping after all . I feel much better


----------



## Kat S

Green orchid, a boy!!!!! So happy!!


----------



## shiseru

GreenOrchid woohoo a baby boy!! You may start shopping now! re dengue, it's usually not that bad but recently it's pretty bad, 2nd fatality has been confirmed this week so it's scary, given that I always got bitten by mosquitoes even after I used the repellent! 

Kat, yay for 2 follies! what's the size to trigger?

ppl, sorry for af but hey you know what you need to do now and I think I recalled greenorchid got her endo fixed and conceived huh? :)

Urg, how long should i allow an anovulatory cycle goes without af? 60 days before I go request provera or something to kick start my period? Really this is my first time as I have been charting all the time and I always had a temp rise indicating O then af after 14 days


----------



## Kat S

shiseru said:


> GreenOrchid woohoo a baby boy!! You may start shopping now! re dengue, it's usually not that bad but recently it's pretty bad, 2nd fatality has been confirmed this week so it's scary, given that I always got bitten by mosquitoes even after I used the repellent!
> 
> Kat, yay for 2 follies! what's the size to trigger?
> 
> ppl, sorry for af but hey you know what you need to do now and I think I recalled greenorchid got her endo fixed and conceived huh? :)
> 
> Urg, how long should i allow an anovulatory cycle goes without af? 60 days before I go request provera or something to kick start my period? Really this is my first time as I have been charting all the time and I always had a temp rise indicating O then af after 14 days

Well, I don't know if I'll get two, but I hope so. She said I can trigger if it gets to 18.

I don't know anything about anovulatory cycles, but can you call your FS and ask? That's what I'd do :) Good luck!!


----------



## Kat S

OK, I've got two at 16 today. Nurse says they'll be the right size by the time I ovulate, so told me to trigger today. IUI tomorrow!! Send dust this way!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Yay for 2 follies!!! GL for IUI tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

Sounds great, Kat! Hope the IUI went well!

:dust:


----------



## Kat S

Well, I think it went well! 

Unfortunately, the lab is closed on Saturdays, so though they can do the sperm wash, etc, they can't give me hard #'s. They do look at it carefully through a microscope and are familiar enough with that to offer a ballpark number. They said it looks to be about 25-30 mil post wash, which is what he was last month (with a 99% motility). So we're pleased with those numbers. They let us look in the microscope, too! Very cool 

Feeling a little crampy all day. Now I waaaaaait for two weeks and try hard not to symptom spot...especially since I did Bravelle and had the trigger, which totally can give you preg symptoms the whole TWW.


----------



## Kat S

(Please please please let me be pregnant!!) <--pathetic, desperate refrain in my head since I woke up this morning. 

It's infuriating that all I can do is sit here and go on with my life for the next week and a half - two weeks until I find out. At least during the stim phase I get injections and feel like I'm doing something...well, I AM doing something I guess. But during the TWW, there's just nothing to do but sit there and wait. I need to somehow turn it into a nice "hopeful" phase. I've done everything I could to get good eggs, I had my IUI, so now I should be able to relax and just let things be. Instead I sit here obsessing with the hope that it all worked. AHHHHHHHH!


----------



## shiseru

Oh Kat, I have my fingers and toes crossed for ya! BFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFPBFP...


----------



## GreenOrchid

"Relax" and "tww" just don't go together...at least they never did for me!! Just hang in there Kat! I pray this is the month for your rainbow baby!


----------



## Kat S

I'm 3 dpiui today, and my PMA has just plummeted. I was telling someone else that it's like waiting by the phone with bated breath for it to ring for days, and finally deciding that the call isn't coming because you can't take the suspense anymore. And because I took the trigger shot, I'm having phantom cramps and feelings in my uterine area that give me false hope. It almost makes me mad every time I feel something down there! Is it or isn't it??? :growlmad:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kat, are you testing out the trigger this time?


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> Kat, are you testing out the trigger this time?

I'm not. it's always been gone by Day 10, so I'm just going to wait.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Okay, so the hpt's will wait until 11 dpiui :) I know what you mean about the trigger shot. The months I used it were difficult because it totally messed with my head with all the symptoms. All I know is that IUI worked for you before and it will work again! Especially with two follies and your newly refurbished uterus!


----------



## Kat S

Yes! How can the eggies and spermmies not have a total party together in my newly redesigned uterus?! Hopefully they are doing their thing underneath my trigger-induced false symptoms.


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck to you, Kat! Shiseru, have you asked your doc about inducing AF?

My big day is tomorrow! :argh:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Good luck pbl_ge!! You'll do great and I pray the doctors are able to get you fixed up as good as new :thumbup:


----------



## shiseru

kat, hope you got something to do to distract you from the 2ww!

Greenorchid, are you feeling your baby kicks and punches yet?

ppl, the doctor did gave me med to induce, but I did not take it, coz my BBT showed ovulation (I dare not BD, because it's a weird cycle) I suspect my af will come next week. If af does not show after 14 DPO, i will take the medicine.

SINGAPORE'S air is now on the cusp of being "hazardous" as the Pollutant Standards Index soared to 290, the worst reading ever in the Republic due to the fires in Sumatra, Indonesia. Very unhealthy and we try to stay indoors and avoid outings this week. Horrible!


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, ladies! Short version is in my siggie--Stage 1 endo removed from a very limited area, just where I had the pain. The tube on the ectopic side is damaged, but all else was good. Not sure what the plan for next cycle is. 

Shiseru, hope AF is heading here soon!

Kat, are you going to test before the 28th?

:dust:


----------



## Kat S

I might test Tues or Wed. I tend to get my period by day 11 or 12piui, so Tuesday (day 10) wouldn't be too early.

Glad you got your endo removed, and boo about the damaged tube. I guess that just means you tend to ovulate from the other side? Let us know your plans!

Shiseru, sorry to hear your air quality is so bad! Good luck with your next cycle!


----------



## shiseru

It's weird to say this but AF IS HERE! YAY! lol 
I am resting a cycle, we will be doing IVF next cycle.

Kat, have you tested? I'm excited for you, I hope you get the BIG FAT POSITIVE! 

ppl, i see you are relaxing too, what's next? Are you taking some supplements such as COQ10 and Royal jelly with pollen, i heard these helps in quality of the eggs.


----------



## Kat S

I tested this morning. IUI #5 failed. 

Gutted. Angry. Feeling hopeless.


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat, I'm so sorry. :hugs: You know this can work for you, though, so don't give up hope! :dust: 


Shiseru, glad AF showed! :happydance: Trying IUI again this cycle?

AFM, it's now a game of guessing what my cycle will do. We'd like to make some travel plans, but that's hard to do without any idea of what phase I'll be in at a given time of month. I have my usual post-O sore boobs, so I'm wondering if it actually happened a bit early this month. Temps are all kinds of wacky, so I have no idea. :shrug:

Dust to you both! :dust:


----------



## shiseru

Aww Kat, how disappointing! :hugs:
Don't lose hope, IUI worked for you so it will work again.

ppl, I am not trying IUI, since a weird cycle has passed, I'll let my body rest. 
ooh i can't understand your BBT, which CD are you now? Travel is good at least it helps us relax physically and mentally :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

Shiseru, resting sounds like a good idea. :thumbup: I was just having a discussion at my RE's office about how a break can be really helpful. Hope you can relax and feel ready again next month! :hugs:

And I have No. Freaking. Clue. what's going on with my cycle. :shrug: I usually O anywhere between 14-17 days, so it might have happened already. I just stopped spotting in the past couple of days, so it's been had to track CM. I would love it if O had already happened so that we could move on sooner, but my guess it that it won't happen for a few more days. :shrug:

Oh, and I forgot to say that I'm taking CoQ10, but not bee pollen. Will have to read up on that one. Thanks! :book:

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Kat S

PPL, having an irregular cycle is so annoying. I'm sorry it's hard to track. I hope you O soon so you can move on.

Shiseru, enjoy your rest. If I hadn't just had 4 months of "rest" after my m/c I think I'd be ready for one now. The injectables make me SO bloated and crampy the whole TWW. ugh.

I'm so grasping at straws that I'm wondering if my "period" is really implantation bleed. That's how desperate I am! I started to read about other people's IB, and lots of women said it was like a light period for them which lasted 3-5 days, even containing some red blood. Several women thought it was their true period and didn't know they were pregnant until the following period didn't show! Well, mine is mostly brown and it's a different consistency than normal. So I'm not sure if this is the beginning of my period or IB. I'd assume it was my period and not wonder if it hadn't shown up 4 days early. I'm out of pregnancy tests, but I'm not sure if anything would show up today anyway IF this is IB since it only began yesterday. So I'm waiting to call this in to my FS until it looks more like a normal period...maybe it's just taking a while to kick in. My breast tenderness is almost gone today, and that is a period-like symptom.

I feel like such a nutcase for hoping it's IB. Why am I doing this to myself?? Where was all this hope a week ago??

[edit: 10:45am; normal AF flow kicked in just now, so it's not IB. Oh well. I talked to the husband who said maybe we can afford to do a combo of Femara and injections. We'll see.]


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat S said:


> PPL, having an irregular cycle is so annoying. I'm sorry it's hard to track. I hope you O soon so you can move on.
> 
> Shiseru, enjoy your rest. If I hadn't just had 4 months of "rest" after my m/c I think I'd be ready for one now. The injectables make me SO bloated and crampy the whole TWW. ugh.
> 
> I'm so grasping at straws that I'm wondering if my "period" is really implantation bleed. That's how desperate I am! I started to read about other people's IB, and lots of women said it was like a light period for them which lasted 3-5 days, even containing some red blood. Several women thought it was their true period and didn't know they were pregnant until the following period didn't show! Well, mine is mostly brown and it's a different consistency than normal. So I'm not sure if this is the beginning of my period or IB. I'd assume it was my period and not wonder if it hadn't shown up 4 days early. I'm out of pregnancy tests, but I'm not sure if anything would show up today anyway IF this is IB since it only began yesterday. So I'm waiting to call this in to my FS until it looks more like a normal period...maybe it's just taking a while to kick in. My breast tenderness is almost gone today, and that is a period-like symptom.
> 
> I feel like such a nutcase for hoping it's IB. Why am I doing this to myself?? Where was all this hope a week ago??
> 
> [edit: 10:45am; normal AF flow kicked in just now, so it's not IB. Oh well. I talked to the husband who said maybe we can afford to do a combo of Femara and injections. We'll see.]

It's totally understandable to keep hope alive as long as possible. :hugs: I'm sorry real AF kicked in. :cry: Glad you and OH see a way to keep trying! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello Ladies just got back from the FS and he started me on Femara today w a Trigger shot on CD12 .... He also wants me to do a IUI but I'm not sure if we want to go that Route!!


----------



## Kat S

That's exciting, Sis4us! Good luck and I'm sure you'll make the right decision about IUI for you :)


----------



## Sis4Us

think the Femara has giving me a headache.... i expected it cuz i get hormonal migraines hopefully it will stop after today!!!


----------



## Kat S

Ugh, that sounds terrible! I hope it goes away and never comes back!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis4Us said:


> think the Femara has giving me a headache.... i expected it cuz i get hormonal migraines hopefully it will stop after today!!!

Sis Femara gave me a bad headache the first day, a mild one the second day, and then nothing thereafter. :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Pbl.... My headache went away but then I got a Hot flash... Dizzy and felt like I was going to Puke!!!

I think my sugar was Low I ate and feel a Lil better Now!!!

Hopefully Tom will be easier!!!


----------



## Kat S

Had a scan today. Ovaries look good. Nurse saw how sad I was and said they look "young"--- not shriveled like she sometimes sees. Not that it matters if they won't produce viable eggs 

Anyway, she found a cyst that was on the cusp of keeping us from trying this cycle, but my hormone levels were ok, so I got the green light to start Femara tomorrow. I'll take that through July1st and then move to 4 nights of 150 of Gonal F ( a little cheaper than Bravelle). Hopefully the follies will respond. I'll feel way less pressure as the cost is so much less. Maybe that will help me relax like everyone says I should (ha! easy for them to say).


----------



## pbl_ge

Sounds good, Kat!

:dust: 

Hope you're feeling better, Sis!


----------



## Sis4Us

Feeling better today but I haven't taken my meds yet ... I've been trying to take them around lunch so my Thyroid meds in the AM aren't to close!!!

I also gotta make sure I eat W it !!! Lol


----------



## shiseru

Sis, I took the Femara and clomid at night to avoid these nasty side effects.

I took TCM in the morning, supplements after lunch, femara after dinner then TCM again 2 hours after the femara.

kat, all these jabs and IUI cost are sometimes causing unnecessary pressure. My first IUI with all the scans and the HCG jab cost around SGD1300+ (US1000) and getting that BFN was really depressing!

ppl, have you thought of where to go for your trip?

The trip to Genting Malaysia was so tiring, so disappointing and a complete waste of time. Had a small argument with my hubby. I think he is approaching menopause, weird temper and petty, raise his voice and gets agitated easily, it was so hard to deal with sometimes!


----------



## pbl_ge

Shiseru, sorry your trip was no fun. And that your OH isn't behaving himself. :nope: Hope he gets straightened out soon!

Kat, how are those follies doing? Have you had a scan yet?

Sis, symptoms any better?

Nothing for me. No freaking idea when AF will show. We know where we want to travel--got a wedding to attend, then we want to go to Cape Cod again towards the end of the month, as well as take a backpacking trip in Vermont. I'm about to give up trying to plan it all around my cycle. I'm worried this will be anovulatory, so who knows when the :witch: will fly? :shrug:


----------



## Kat S

Pbl_ge, no scan til Friday :)

Grr, I'm sorry AF is being elusive. Yes, I bet travel will bring it on! That's always the way.


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ladies I need advice.... I went for a scan today I'm CD9 and I have 6 Follies on both ovaries that's 12 total!!!
They are all small only 10 mm or so and I go back sat to see if I have any bigger ones!!

The nurse seemed worried they where all so small.... Is this normal or shou,d I be worried that this cycle is a bust???


----------



## Kat S

Oh, I wouldn't be too worried yet. Have they adjusted your meds yet? That could help get things moving. I bet in a few days a few will spring into action! :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis, I have no idea--are they having you come in for a second scan? You typically O early, so I'm surprised none are bigger. :shrug: It also seems like it could potentially be too many, but maybe not if they're all so small.

Kat, good luck on Friday! I hope you have 2-3 big, beautiful follies!

Hi, Shiseru! :hi:

I just had my post-lap follow-up. Full story in my journal, but there was really no new info. Official diagnosis now "Female infertility with tubal factor and endometriosis." Unclear how much either is affecting things. Next cycle will either be a) a second Femara cycle, or b) a Gonal-F/Ovidrel cycle, depending on how the timing falls in relationship to some planned travel. The injectables protocol sounded pretty overwhelming, but I think it may be our best shot (pun not intended :haha:) due to what I suspect is a non-functioning right tube. 

Sending you all lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:!


----------



## Kat S

Pbl, oh wow. Well, you have some solid answers now. Is there anything they can do about the tube or the endo? I hope so! Good luck on the next cycle :dust:


----------



## shiseru

SIS4u, 10mm on CD9 isn't too bad. I had a scan on CD9 and I had only 2 follies at 10mm, on CD13, one didn't grow and the other measured 17.5mm, had a HCG that night and IUI the next day.

ppl, wow at least you have plans laid out. I agreed jabs would be the best shot and I understand the jabs are expensive?! Good luck in whatever you decide!

Talk about the cost... Kat how much do you spend per IUI?

AFM, my ovulation should be this week, am going to jump my husband bones! :haha:


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru,
Well, the IUI itself is...I think...$300. The insurance doesn't pay for the husband's sample wash. So far I've spent $444 on injectables and $10 on Femara. We'll see if I end up needing more injectables. The Gonal F is less expensive than the Bravelle, and I needed less this time because we started with Femara to get the eggs going.


----------



## Sis4Us

Pbl.... That's what I was thinking that's why they made me do a scan today on Cd9 they wanted to do CD10 but they r closed Tom for the 4th!!

I've heard the Femara can push back O so maybe that's what's going on.... I do go for another scan Sat and my Nuveral shot if Alls good!!

Brandy said she usually has a lot of Follies early too but then a few w take the lead!!
FX that's the case!!!

GL ladies!!!


----------



## susiq

I'm starting clomid for my last iui tomorrow. I wondered can it make your face flushed? Last few times I've done it my face got red. Hoping I don't have side effects this time.


----------



## Sis4Us

Mine got a Lil flush W the Femara so I'm sure it's Possible!!! 
GL


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Susiq! :hi: No idea about flushing. :blush: I hope this IUI works for you! :dust:

Sis, you're right. I o'ed a couple days later on Femara, too.

Kat, they removed the endo, but the tube is irreparable. I think my obgyn is to blame, too, bc the ectopic wasn't caught for a long time. Sounds like you're getting good prices on things.

Shiseru, have fun w hubby! :winkwink:


----------



## Kat S

Susiq, Clomid gave me hot flashes, too. Totally normal! In fact, it's one of the many reasons I switched to Femara. Less side effects!

I see you are a new member! Can you tell us a little bit about your journey? How old are you, how long have you been trying? How many IUIs have you had, etc? Thanks! :flower:


----------



## susiq

Hi Kat thank you its nice to know its normal. I just truned 36, we've been trying for two years and until six months ago started the iui and seeing a feritility doctor. I wish we would have started sooner but the doctors here just kept saying you'll get pregnant no need to try treatments. Coming up will be my third IUI. In Canada the doctor told me they only do three iui's then you have to look into ivf. I really hope this time the iui works. Only issue I think thats against me is my bmi is slightly underweight so I am trying to build muscle and eat more as well. I have an appointment with a holistic doctor on Saturday but have never been to one. Does anyone know if they work or can help? They seem a bit pricey said I have to come back three times before they figure out what herbs I should be on.



Kat S said:


> Susiq, Clomid gave me hot flashes, too. Totally normal! In fact, it's one of the many reasons I switched to Femara. Less side effects!
> 
> I see you are a new member! Can you tell us a little bit about your journey? How old are you, how long have you been trying? How many IUIs have you had, etc? Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

I see a Holistic Dr for my thyroid as I don't want any RX meds anymore ..... All natural is all I take W exception of the blasted Femara!!! :haha:

Hopefully it will give me the boost I need!!!!

Have they checked your lining I'm sure they have but I was told the Femara works better for women over 35!!

GL on ur IUI!!!


----------



## shiseru

Hi Susiq, i saw you started a thread on over 35 and IVF, your husband really wanted a child and considering IVF. I am glad you chosen IUI first as this is less invasive. Perhaps a few rounds of IUI before you head off to IVF. That's what I do as well. I had 1 IUI that failed, the other was abandoned as the follie didn't grow. This cycle I am on femara + TI but i have a feeling it's gonna be a bust. So we are planning for IVF next cycle.


----------



## Kat S

Well, it would seem my new med protocol worked! Usually I go in for 2 to 3 follie checks before they are mature enough. I went in for my first one today and I already have THREE mature follicles all at 18mm!! WHOA!! :happydance:

Sadly, when I came home to tell DH, he informed me he had a "private" moment after I left for my appointment. RATS!! They like his swimmers to be 48 hours old, so now I'm afraid his sample will have a rather low count tomorrow. Well, I have three follies, so maybe that will help counter balance a low sperm count. I guess I can't have everything work out perfectly. Murphy's Law.

So IUI tomorrow morning at 9:30am. I did my trigger at 10am today.


----------



## Sis4Us

FX for U Kat!!!!

AFM.... I go for my scan Tom hopefully I'll have good results like U!!! I finally got a temp dip this am I usually get 3 dips before O so that will put O on SUN or MON!!!

GL!!!!!


----------



## Kat S

Glad for your temp dip, Sis4us! Good luck!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Great news about the follies, Kat! Too bad about OH. You're reminding me that I need to give my OH instructions about "private moments" :haha: for fertile times when we're doing medicated cycles. Good luck tomorrow. FX the count is still good!

Sis, hope you're about to O! :dust: 

Susi, if you're underweight holistic medicine might help. Do you O consistently? Good luck!

Shiseru, hope this cycle works out for you!

Still waiting on AF over here. :coffee: Hoping she comes soon.


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Pbl

I hope your body gets on with things very soon! Can your doc induce AF? Mine said something about doing that if it came to it, so I wondered if you were in a position to do that.


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat S said:


> Thanks, Pbl
> 
> I hope your body gets on with things very soon! Can your doc induce AF? Mine said something about doing that if it came to it, so I wondered if you were in a position to do that.

Meh. Probably not neccessary. She'll show soonish. What I'm hoping for now is that she'll stay away long enough to put 7/20 into a safe zone so that we can do injectables next month!

Good luck today!


----------



## Kat S

What does "7/20" mean?


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat S said:


> What does "7/20" mean?

July 20th. :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ladies back from my scan..... Outta the 12 I now have 2!!!!

A 20X20mm on left ovary and A 17X11 on my right!!
Dr says that one is only 14 mm is that right how do they figure that out??

He says they might want me to wait a day on my trigger to let it grow!!!

How long does it usually take u ladies to O after the trigger???
Thanks


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis4Us said:


> Ok ladies back from my scan..... Outta the 12 I now have 2!!!!
> 
> A 20X20mm on left ovary and A 17X11 on my right!!
> Dr says that one is only 14 mm is that right how do they figure that out??
> 
> He says they might want me to wait a day on my trigger to let it grow!!!
> 
> How long does it usually take u ladies to O after the trigger???
> Thanks

Sis, the 14 is the average of 17 and 11. They do that if it's not round. And they told me that O happens about 36 hours after the trigger. 

Two follies is great--good luck! :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Pbl!!!!

20mm on the left I've never had a scan w one that big!!!

Excited and Nervous!!!!

Hope u get AF in due time and get your Well deserved Vaca!!


----------



## Kat S

Good luck, Sis!! Your follies are a good size!

I had my 6th IUI this morning. We were worried about my husband's sample because he'd done some "solo work" yesterday morning before we had any idea that I had 3 mature follicles and would have the IUI today. But his sample wasn't as bad as we feared after only 24 hours. They estimate 10 million after the wash. Not a great result, but certainly not a disaster. And I do have the 3 follies so I pray at least one of them is viable. So it's done and now...The Wait. If the past is any indication, I will know in 10 days.


----------



## Sis4Us

Kat do u know if I should still do the shot if I got a + OPK this AM??

I've been calling the Drs office and left a message but no call back!!

I'm kinda afraid that the 20mm Follie will be huge if I give it a boost or the 14mm is to small!!!!
This is my 1st medicated cycle and I'm afraid I'm gonna blow it!!! :(


----------



## Kat S

Oh Sis, I'm so sorry I was away for most of the afternoon. 

I would imagine you wouldn't take anymore stimming meds because the 20mm is a good size. The 14 will likely continue to grow on it's own. I hope the doc called you back to advise you the right course of action!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Kat..... Finally got a call back and she said to Trigger in the AM!!!
Then when I told her DH will be gone Tue so no BD she said to trigger tonite!!!

I'm just doing the HCG trigger Kat!!

I'll wait till I'm about to go to bed to give that Lil Follie a Lil time but she said it can still grow so FX I get a good one outta of one of them!!!

Fx for U ... I will be joining U in the TWW soon!! :happydance:


----------



## Kat S

Yup, I've been told that once you trigger, it's most likely that you'll ovulate about 36 hours later. They say "12-36 hours", but I hear it's really 36. So it's good to have the swimmers in there waiting!


----------



## susiq

Thanks Shiseru, fingers crossed for you. We have decided to do one more iui then we see the doctor at the end of the month in case it doesn't work. they will only let me do three iui's before we try something else. Hoping third time is the charm! Keep me posted on how you are doing. 



shiseru said:


> Hi Susiq, i saw you started a thread on over 35 and IVF, your husband really wanted a child and considering IVF. I am glad you chosen IUI first as this is less invasive. Perhaps a few rounds of IUI before you head off to IVF. That's what I do as well. I had 1 IUI that failed, the other was abandoned as the follie didn't grow. This cycle I am on femara + TI but i have a feeling it's gonna be a bust. So we are planning for IVF next cycle.


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru, how are you doing? Sending much needed :dust: your way, hon!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning Ladies..... Quick question about the trigger shot!!!! I gave myself the HCG shot last nite 11Pm!!
Is it normal to get a temp spike from the shot??
Did I ovulate already or is it just the HCG giving me a rise???

:shrug:
Kinda lost and confused!!!!!


----------



## Kat S

I don't temp, so I don't know. What does Dr. Google say?


----------



## shiseru

FX for U Kat!!!! All sounds good, 3 follies, good and sufficient sperm count, now you just need to find something to do and distract you from the 2ww. 

Sis, I am glad you took the trigger because we wanted all the follies to mature and release! 

Susi, I hope you don't have to go for IVF and your IUI this cycle would be a success, fingers cross for ya!

Ppl, I see you are spotting and 10dpo, hopefully your af shows soon!

afm, ff gives me a CH CD11, early O again, I got a faded line on opk on CD10, didn't test cd11 until midnight and there were no lines. I am sure i ovulated but i suspect I am having a premature LH surge/premature ovulation where the follie is not of mature size. It has been like this for few cycles... Well i didn 't have a scan so i hope i am wrong, we did BD on CD10 so I can just sit and wait.


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat, really hoping this is the month for you! :dust: Remember: no symptom spotting until 7 dpo! :growlmad: :dust: 

Sis, :-k no temp rise today. Maybe it's a fallback rise? :shrug: They do say that temping isn't 100% accurate, so I would trust the big fat follie and the trigger shot over your chart and assume you're now in the TWW! :dust: :happydance: 

Susiq, how are you? :flower:

Shiseru, I hope that this egg was a nice, ripe one and that it's currently nestled in for the long haul. Sorry you're having trouble with early O. 

AFM, still no AF, so I'm really hoping this month will be injectables not Femara. If I can't do Femara it won't be terrible, but I'm really skeptical that will get my left ovary in the game. :nope:

Hope everyone's doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Got a call from the Drs office .... She said it normal to get a mild temp spike after trigger!!!

I should O today most likely b4 tonite!!!

Tom should be 1 DPO so we will see what my temp does in the AM!!! I go for beta check 7/22!!! :thumbup:

GL Kat hope the 2ww flies by!!

Pbl.... Hope AF shows soon so u can get in W things!!!

Shiseru.... I was Oing really early after my MC hope u find out what's going on real soon!!!


----------



## Kat S

Sis4us, good luck!!

AFM, today is 3 dpiui and I'm doing really well! Not feeling desperate or anxious. Hopeful, yes, but the desperate feeling is gone so far. :coffee: I just keep saying to myself, "Maybe not this month, but soon."


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning Ladies..... Well Looks like I'm 1dpo.... Usually I'm really tired after O but I'm not today!!! Also didn't really feel much O pain yesterday like I usually do!! :shrug:

FX for U Kat!!!!
Dr told me to start the P 3 days after the trigger .... So do I start it tonite or wait till Tom???


----------



## Kat S

What's a "P"? Once I trigger I'm done taking anything but prenatals. I just wait.


----------



## pbl_ge

Sis, The progesterone ( = "P") can be started anywhere from 1-3 dpo, depending on the doctor. I don't think it matters too much, so you can start when you think makes most sense.

Kat and Sis - I really hope this month works for you! :dust:

AFM, I just found out this AM that I get to start injectables this cycle. :yipee: I'm actually hopeful about our chances for the first time in a long time. FX!!!

:hugs: and :dust: to all!


----------



## Sis4Us

Progesterone!!! U don't take progesterone ????


----------



## Sis4Us

Pbl.... So excited for U!!!!!
:happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

And, Kat, you might consider asking your doc about prog supps. Lots of REs give them to older women automatically. There's controversy about how effective they are, but there's a possibility they reduce the chances of m/cs.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes.... That's why I'm surprised u aren't on them especially after having a MC!!!


----------



## Kat S

I've been told my progesterone levels are fine, but I suppose I could double check. I'm going in on the 12th for a 7 dpiui progesterone check.

3 dpiui today. Doing really well in the "not freaking out" department so far. This time last month I was all woe-is-me and panicking. This time I'm pretty chill. "Maybe not this month, but soon" is my mantra and it's working for me. I'm hopeful, but not anxious and desperate.

PBL, yay injections!! I got my first BFP when I tried injections the first time. I hope it's the trick for you!


----------



## shiseru

Kat, my progesterone are fine too but always give me progesterone pessaries to take 2DPO, been told to better help with implantation and supports the lining so you may want to ask your clinic for some.

ppl, woohoo on with the injectables good luck hun!

sis, fx for you! 

Afm, i felt crampy , i believed my O day is CD11 although DD has pushed it to CD13


----------



## Kat S

Alright guys, you've convinced to to at least ask about progesterone supplements!

Shiseru, I hope you hit O day perfectly!!

Today I'm nervous that I have had no cramping this IUI. I had cramping for about 6-10 days after ALL my other IUIs, so this is rather abnormal. Not having the cramping to remind me every minute that I'm in the TWW has been great and aided me in keeping zen...until I realized it was abnormal. I'm afraid that somehow, despite 3 mature follicles and the trigger shot, I didn't ovulate after all. Tell me I'm crazy and this is just a fluke! :wacko:


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat, I'm sure you did ovulate--probably three times! :thumbup: I think your body is just playing tricks on you. I have no idea why some months feel different than others, but it could be lots of things. By the way, I think "Maybe not this month but soon" is a great mantra! :hugs: 

Shiseru, hope you caught the egg! :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Kat.... I would say your body is just getting use to the process!!!

I too had the biggest Follie yet but haven't really had my normal O pains!!! :shrug:

Maybe it's a good sign that our bodies are ready for this!!!! FX


----------



## shiseru

Kat, be optimistic and it will attracts the positive 'chi' (if you believe in fengshui!) We have done whatever we can so we shall leave the rest in god's hands!

Sis, i see you O on CD14, I hope you had lots of BD before then!

AFM, still feeling crampy, like af is coming soon~


----------



## pbl_ge

Shiseru, hope AF stays away. Sis, Kat, when are you testing? :flower:

No injectables for me today. Found a cyst on my baseline scan, so it's two weeks of birth control pills. :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry for the Bad news PBL.... I know how hard it is to wait cuz of a Cyst!! :hugs:

I'm still testing out my trigger shot its still way dark... Hopefully I'll be able to test the end of next week!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

Oh PBL...no!!! It's like Christmas was cancelled. I remember feeling that way when this happened to me. I'm so sorry you have to go through that :( *hugs*

I'm testing on 10 dpiui, which is Tuesday. If not pregnant, I should see my period Wed or Thursday (if not Tuesday afternoon!).


----------



## shiseru

Oh this su*cks, ppl. Sorry to know that the cysts has cause the delay!

Kat and sis, I have absolutely everything crossed for you 2! Can't wait to see the BFP's roll in! Xoxo!

Nothing to report from my side. Not sure whether to get excited about it, i'm gonna be riding the IVF roller coaster next cycle.


----------



## Kat S

6 dpiui today. I had two "symptoms" within the past 12 hours. Last night before bed I had a good amount of creamy white cm. I am always dry as a bone to day 8, so that's unusual. Then I woke up at 4:30am with night sweats. The ac was running and it wasn't even hot out. That never happens to me unless I'm sick. Now I know it's possible that the cm means nothing and that I get night sweats from hormone therapy every cycle and haven't noticed because I haven't woken up until now, but I'm still hoping hoping hoping!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

FX.... For U Kat hope it's a good sign!!!!


----------



## Kat S

I hope so!

OK, I have a new possible symptom. What makes it particularly interesting is this happened to me back in December when I was pregnant before. I have woken up the past two mornings to both of my arms asleep. I hope it means something! I should know in 3 more loooong days.


----------



## Sis4Us

FX it's a Sign!!! I know my hands have been going numb more often but I think it all the hormones messing W my thyroid!! :shrug:

I did have a almost White OPK this AM so I'm hoping the trigger shot is outta my system or close to it!!! :thumbup:

The only thing I found strange was Sharp Jabs on my left side just below my ribs on and off yesterday!!! They made me jump so not a normal pain!!


----------



## Kat S

Oh, Sis! I hope your jabs were a sign!! :dust:

When are you testing?


----------



## Sis4Us

I tested this afternoon to verify that the trigger was outta my System but I got a very very faint line so it prob. Needs a few more days to get outta my system!!!

My chart isn't showing an implantation dip or anything so I will wait and wait!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi girls! Just stopping by to say hi :) I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all this month!

Kat, remember last time you were pregnant you didn't think you ovulated?? So I'm taking that as a good sign. Plus I had horrible night sweats when I was first pregnant. I pray it's the same for you!

Pbl, sorry about the cyst :( so frustrating!

Shiseru, I hope your time comes very soon, even if its with IVF!

Sis, nice to meet you. I hope this is your month! I am a "graduate" of this thread after LTTTC and am rooting hard for all of you.


----------



## Sis4Us

Nice to meet U too GreenOrchid .... Congrats on Ur Bump!!!


----------



## Kat S

GreenOrchid said:


> Hi girls! Just stopping by to say hi :) I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all this month!
> 
> Kat, remember last time you were pregnant you didn't think you ovulated?? So I'm taking that as a good sign. Plus I had horrible night sweats when I was first pregnant. I pray it's the same for you!
> 
> Pbl, sorry about the cyst :( so frustrating!
> 
> Shiseru, I hope your time comes very soon, even if its with IVF!
> 
> Sis, nice to meet you. I hope this is your month! I am a "graduate" of this thread after LTTTC and am rooting hard for all of you.

OMG, you're right! I forgot about that. This time I know that my progesterone levels will tell if I ovulated or not. The nurse said they'd call me if my levels indicated a problem, and they didn't call Friday, so that means I ovulated. So relieved!

The last two cycles on day 7 & 8 piui I had PMS breast tenderness, diarrhea, and acne. This cycle I have none of those symptoms. In fact, my skin looks so nice that someone I never met before remarked on my lovely complexion. HOWEVER, I have to remember that I largely used Femara (only two days of injections before we stopped), so it could be the change in drugs that is changing my symptoms. I hope not, though.

I went back through the Dec IUI thread and saw I had implantation pain on 9 dpiui (- hpt), and got my first positive htp (so super faint) on day 10. Two more days.

GO, I'm so happy you are doing well and glad you popped on to say HI! We miss you!


----------



## shiseru

Greenorchid, I hope you are enjoying your pregnancy, you are approaching 3rd trimester, soon you will have the little one in your arm, exciting! 

Kat, that's some really good symptoms, 2 more days to go... (tick tock, tick tock...) :)

sis, I was pregnant 3x (2 losses), one I didn't chart but the other 2 I didn't have any obvious implantation dip nor my chart showing triphasic, but my first pregnancy, i had implantation bleed. (attached pregnancy BBT chart in year 2010)
View attachment pregnancy chart.pdf


ppl, how are you doing? 

afm, it's 11dpo (though FF said 9DPO), and I'm not gonna test :haha:
Ah well, my BBT will tell somehow...


----------



## Kat S

Good luck, Shiseru! Just another day or so and you can test!


----------



## Kat S

Last night I began to lose my positive mental attitude :(. I realized the symptoms I'd been having (and pre af symptoms that failed to appear) really were a coincidence caused by switching to Femara. I don't feel pregnant. No sore boobs or cramps or any of the great symptoms I read about. I just know that tomorrow is going to show BFN.


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat, good luck with the testing! :test: I hope you get a surprise in the AM. The symptoms are just not reliable indicators, so try not to worry too much about them.

Sis, when are you planning on testing? Is the trigger gone now? :dust: 

Green, glad to see everything is going well for you!

Shiseru, temps look good! 

I hope we're about to get some bfps on this thread! :happydance:

AFM, birth control is going fine. It's nice and relaxing. We're going hiking in Vermont, which wouldn't have been possible if I were doing injections right now, so trying to make the most of it. I may end up doing a bit more than 2 weeks of BC pills because of some other travel. :shrug: Need to make sure our out-of-town dates line up with the need for cycle monitoring. 

Hugs and dust to all!

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Pbl :) I hate that I lost my PMA when I was so close to the end of my waiting period. I just hate seeing all these other ladies talking about their sense of smell, sore breasts, itchy nipples haha:), pink tinged cm, af-like cramps, etc. Makes me so disheartened when I basically don't have any real symptoms. I really need to get off the internet, but after an hour I'm back on driving myself bananas.

Glad your break is going well! You can just make plans and go do what ever you want because you don't have to be sure you're home for tests and procedures. You can eat what you want and drink what you want, too. Hot dogs and red wine all around!!


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Kat!!!!

Pbl... My test was stark white yesterday so I'll prob test in a few days!!!


----------



## Kat S

What a shock. Not pregnant.

You know, I went into this with such high hopes. I knew getting pregnant at 40 was tough, but I thought that with the help of award winning fertility experts and drugs, I'd be pregnant within 6 months. Well, I was I guess, but that hardly counts now does it? Right now I feel cheated. I feel angry. I feel sad. I feel left behind while everyone else gets their happy family. I'm also angry at myself for waiting too long. 

I love J to death and we have a wonderful marriage, but right now I feel like we have an incomplete life. Turns out the baby I miscarried was our only chance and she's gone. I never get to know what it feels like to be a mom...to hold my own baby...plan birthday parties...give hugs and kisses...watch them grow...

I'm sorry. I'm just really down right now. I don't know what to do.


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat S said:


> What a shock. Not pregnant.
> 
> You know, I went into this with such high hopes. I knew getting pregnant at 40 was tough, but I thought that with the help of award winning fertility experts and drugs, I'd be pregnant within 6 months. Well, I was I guess, but that hardly counts now does it? Right now I feel cheated. I feel angry. I feel sad. I feel left behind while everyone else gets their happy family. I'm also angry at myself for waiting too long.
> 
> I love J to death and we have a wonderful marriage, but right now I feel like we have an incomplete life. Turns out the baby I miscarried was our only chance and she's gone. I never get to know what it feels like to be a mom...to hold my own baby...plan birthday parties...give hugs and kisses...watch them grow...
> 
> I'm sorry. I'm just really down right now. I don't know what to do.

Big hugs, Kat. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Don't give up hope! This did work for you before, so it will work again. You could keep doing IUIs longer, or perhaps start saving for IVF? It might be worth taking to your RE about funding options for that route. 

In the meantime, take very good care of yourself. Be kind to you and your OH. Maybe do something fun or pampering to take your mind off things.

:hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Pbl. I thought that since it worked the 3rd time we'd have success again pretty soon. I'm told that after 4-5 IUIs, your chances of ever conceiving are very reduced. I'm not sure if this one is considered #3 since my third one worked and we started over after the m/c, or is this is #6.

I'm not working at the moment. I'm wondering why I ever went back to school to get my degree at 35. I should have had a baby instead. Instead, I have bachelor's degree -summa cum laude- and NO job. Not a great trade off :( So by the time we saved up for IVF I think I'd be 45. We simply can't go into further debt right now.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kat, I'm so so sorry :hugs::hugs:

Please don't give up yet. Maybe take a little time off from IUI and use softcups?Maybe there's other avenues to explore? Since you know your body can get pregnant, have you thought about embryo adoption? I know it's a personal choice since there's no genetic link, but it's much more affordable than IVF and traditional adoption. When I was looking into it, I found many available embryos conceived with donor eggs, so the embryos were probably very high quality, and success rates were relatively good.


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat, Green is right to mention other options. There's embryo donation and donor eggs. I know a group of women on here (7 of them) who are doing DE at the same time. So far it's 4/4 with bfps. I know it's a huge shift of mind, but it's very economical and the chances of mc are much reduced (~25 yr old eggs).
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1281991-anyone-using-donor-eggs.html

Just giving you some options to consider. :hugs:

Also, I think this counts as iui #3.


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry U R having a hard day Kat!! 
Pbl & GO are right there are other options out there for u.... Most states also have CHoldren in protective services that would cost mouthing to adopt!! Those children need a happy ending!!
Hope u feel better soon!!! :)


----------



## Kat S

Thanks for all the ideas, guys! You're the best! I think I am just so shocked it didn't work...again. It's hard because I DID get pregnant once. Though I lost her, why can't I get pregnant again? I keep thinking, "This is the cycle!" only to be disappointed time after time. It's so hard.

We're going to try another IUI as along as the doc doesn't advise I give my body a break from the meds. I'd looked briefly into donor eggs, but saw it was also very costly ($7,000-$10,000). At that rate I could do IVF!

I've peeked into private adoption rates, and that's out. The laws in PA don't make it easy to adopt- even older children. Generally, the children available by the State are much older and have physical or emotional needs that are beyond what my husband and I are looking to deal with. If we want a baby or toddler of good health, it's private adoption here. I wish we were better people and could welcome a girl or boy with disabilities into our home, but at least we know that's not for us. It wouldn't be fair to them or us.


----------



## pbl_ge

Definitely okay to know your limits about what sorts of children you'd be willing to parent (surprises aside). As Sis mentioned, the foster-to-adopt programs are often very inexpensive, and I have multiple friends who have had wonderful experiences through them (perfectly healthy infants) But adoption can be harrowing, and it's definitely not for everyone. There are major tax credits for adoption, too. Another thing to look into is international travel for DE/IVF. One of those four women I mentioned had hers done in Spain because it was much cheaper. 

This is probably all very overwhelming, but the point I'm trying to make is that you still have many options (although none are easy) to become a parent. Definitely keep doing IUI as long as you think it's useful. I do believe it could work for you again! Honestly a month or two break may be really helpful. I do think these processes take their toll on the body, and you could bring down your stress hormones (probably not helpful) a lot if you step back for a few weeks to regroup.

:hugs:


----------



## shiseru

Kat, i am so sorry to hear about the BFN! :hug:

Kat, when i first lost my child during my 5 months pregnancy, and lost our 2nd little angel after that, I thought I would never be a mom, that was the darkest moment in my life, I was so down and upset over the losses of my 2 angels. However the desire of wanting children was strong and it is still.. now. My baby miracle came ONE YEAR after my losses.

I heard the opposite, the chances increase per IUI. Keep the faith Kat, you are fertile especially after a miscarriage. You have been pregnant before so that's something positive, now all we need is to find the good egg! Egg Donar might be worth considering because you know your body has no issue carrying a baby.

Take time to rest and gear up for the next round. We'll be here to listen and support one another. Xoxo!

Well I said I will not test but can't resist yesterday morning (12DPO) since my BBT did not drop, so I caved and took a HPT and BFN (boo)!


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru, thank you for the pep talk! Some days are so dark I can't even imagine light. You've been to hell and back. <Hugs> I'm so sorry you got a BFN today :(. Any good symptoms?

But my period hasn't arrived yet, so I guess I'm not out yet after all. Hoping again!


----------



## shiseru

Symptom yes, PMS (lol) 

BBT dipped this morning so definitely not pregnant, on to IVF next I guess...

Baby dust to everyone, hopefully we all get our BFP this year, and smooth delivery for Greenorchid!


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru, oh no...sorry to hear that :( But IVF has SUCH great statistics, so your new baby is right around the corner!

My period still hasn't appeared!! OMG, do I have a shot this month??


----------



## Kat S

Tested again and still negative. Zero symptoms anymore. I was really hoping for a miracle this morning. 12 dpiui is a good time to see bfp, so that's really disappointing.


----------



## saba

Plzzzzz anyone helpppp me out i m very depressed m married fr two years now i took clomid n ivf injections too n then i bleed fr five days too now after two days i got my bhcg level 22.5 my doc advised me to repeat my test is thr anyyyyyy chance i can :nope:b pregnant ! Plzzz help :nope:


----------



## Kat S

saba said:


> Plzzzzz anyone helpppp me out i m very depressed m married fr two years now i took clomid n ivf injections too n then i bleed fr five days too now after two days i got my bhcg level 22.5 my doc advised me to repeat my test is thr anyyyyyy chance i can :nope:b pregnant ! Plzzz help :nope:

Awww, Honey, there is no way for us to know that. Sadly, only time will tell. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Kat S

Well, no sign of my period yet. I even used a tampon to see if there was any per-AF spotting up there. Nope. My blood pregnancy test is in the morning. Will I make it, or will AF strike tonight or overnight? Stay tuned!


----------



## Kat S

Shit. Got my period. I was a scant 3 hours from my beta appt, too. At least I didn't schlep all the way to the dr's office for nothing.


----------



## Sis4Us

My temps are in Decline Mode I'm sure AF will show B4 my Beta Mon!! :(

The FS called about my apt. Mon and I asked if I still have to go if AF shows they said Yes!!! :shrug:
Not looking forward to that but Maybe they need to give me meds for next month!!


----------



## Kat S

Sis4us, I'm so sorry you had a temp dip :( It was SUPPOSED to be our month! :growlmad:

I had a talk with DH about how women over 40 just take a LOT longer to get pregnant. Women my age can take a year of assisted conception to get pregnant because most months a good egg doesn't appear, but if we have patience and keep trying and don't give up, I should be able to get pregnant again. He seemed receptive. Now, can we talk ME into accepting that and not getting so damn upset when AF shows each month??


----------



## Sis4Us

I know the feeling DH is usually so Carefree so he doesn't understand that It's like a Knife to the Heart when AF shows!!!

Very Dissapointing to say the least but we have to just keep looking for that Light at the End of the Tunnel cuz it Holds something Precious for Us!! :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi, all! Back from vacation and here to catch up.

Sis, so sorry AF got you. :hugs: Same thing this cycle? Or is the doc voting for iui? 

Kat, are you feeling any more hopeful now? :hugs: What are you and OH thinking about your next steps?

Ummmmmmmm....Shiseru, have you tested???? Chart looks fab!

I have scan to check cyst on Thurs. :coffee:

Hope all are doing well. :dust:


----------



## shiseru

Hello ladies, how is everyone?

12DPO tested BFN, so DH and I have registered, and paid the registration fee for the IVF next cycle.

14DPO, BBT dipped, Oh great Af is finally around the corner!
15 DPO, i woke up in the morning, took my BBT and temp went up again, feeling frustrated because af was gonna delay my IVF. Half awake, took a HPT and place it on the toilet bowl and 1 min later I was saying, 'Geez... I wanted a baby so badly that I see 2 lines?' So i brushed my teeth, washed my face, threw the HPT in the dustbin and off to work.

In the evening, i went to my Chinese sinseh wanting to get some med, and at her place, I tested with a HPT again so to show her it was negative, but when the 2nd line started to appear, I was in complete shock!

I thought this cycle is a bust, my husband felt the same way. I've got early ovulation, PMS symptoms, even now, i still feel crampy like af is coming. 

I wanted to continue taking BBT but I'm scare, so i decided to stop. I took another HPT this morning and the 2 lines were still there. It's still early days, I am worried given my history, but I've guess I just have to take one step at a time.


----------



## pbl_ge

shiseru said:


> Hello ladies, how is everyone?
> 
> 12DPO tested BFN, so DH and I have registered, and paid the registration fee for the IVF next cycle.
> 
> 14DPO, BBT dipped, Oh great Af is finally around the corner!
> 15 DPO, i woke up in the morning, took my BBT and temp went up again, feeling frustrated because af was gonna delay my IVF. Half awake, took a HPT and place it on the toilet bowl and 1 min later I was saying, 'Geez... I wanted a baby so badly that I see 2 lines?' So i brushed my teeth, washed my face, threw the HPT in the dustbin and off to work.
> 
> In the evening, i went to my Chinese sinseh wanting to get some med, and at her place, I tested with a HPT again so to show her it was negative, but when the 2nd line started to appear, I was in complete shock!
> 
> I thought this cycle is a bust, my husband felt the same way. I've got early ovulation, PMS symptoms, even now, i still feel crampy like af is coming.
> 
> I wanted to continue taking BBT but I'm scare, so i decided to stop. I took another HPT this morning and the 2 lines were still there. It's still early days, I am worried given my history, but I've guess I just have to take one step at a time.

OMG. :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

GET THEE TO BETA TESTING!!!!


(You're doing those, right?????)


----------



## Mischief

Hi, shiseru! I think it's awesome that I don't know you but that as I read your story I got all overcome by the suspense and excitement! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats!!!! Hope it's A Sticky Bean For U!!!!


----------



## Blythe

Shiseru - amazing news. I'm thrilled for you :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

OH, Shiseru! I'm so happy you finally saw two lines! I know you're scared. I hope everything goes just perfect for you. We all have out fingers crossed that this is your forever baby!


----------



## Kat S

AFM, I had my CD3 check this morning. I was told I have a cyst and can't try this month. :coffee: I wasn't even surprised. Somehow I knew. I'm disappointed, but I didn't cry and freak out like I did the last time this happened.

Mixed feelings about Princess Kate having her baby today. I'm thrilled for her and William, but it's put the whole baby thing on the front news 24/7 and it's hard not to think about my own situation with all of the royal baby talk going on.


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat S said:


> AFM, I had my CD3 check this morning. I was told I have a cyst and can't try this month. :coffee: I wasn't even surprised. Somehow I knew. I'm disappointed, but I didn't cry and freak out like I did the last time this happened.
> 
> Mixed feelings about Princess Kate having her baby today. I'm thrilled for her and William, but it's put the whole baby thing on the front news 24/7 and it's hard not to think about my own situation with all of the royal baby talk going on.

UGH! Seems to be a lot of this going around! So sorry, Kat. Sis is in the same boat. :boat:

Only thing you can do is to treat it as a vacation from hormones for your body. :shrug: Take the opportunity to do something fun that will reduce stress! My hike helped me a lot, and wouldn't have been possible if I'd been doing injections. :flower:


----------



## Kat S

Yeah, we're planning a yard sale for next weekend (this weekend was too hot/rainy), and I'm job hunting. I think it'll do my body good to rest for a cycle. Maybe it'll be happier when I try again in August.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the FS wanted me to come in to have the Cyst Assperated ..... Just got home I'm a Lil crampy but OK considering !!!
They removed a perfume bottle size of fluid!! :nope:

I start round 2 of Femara Tom..... Was afraid the Dr would say wait but no..... He told me I'm so sorry u get these cyst but we will just get U PG this cycle so we don't have to worry about it AGAIN!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

Sis, wow that's a lot of fluid! Hope you feel better asap!

So wonderful that you have a doc with such a positive and supportive FS!! Good luck!!!


----------



## shiseru

Thank you ladies

Sis, i see you started Femara, are you taking any supplement to help? If you can afford acupuncture, can try doing around ovulation and 1-2x after O. My chinese sinseh said it helps O and implantation. 

Kat, despite the sillt cysts, are you trying naturally this cycle?

ppl, i am not going for HCG blood test, but will make an appointment to see the gynae 2 weeks later. 

I have no pregnancy symptoms... :huh:


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru, no. My husband has an ejaculatory disorder, so we can't try naturally ever. One of the reasons it's so hard for me to get pregnant. He can work "by hand", though, so we can do Soft Cups (if that even does anything), BUT they've put me on birth control to reduce the estrogen that is feeding the cyst, so I'm going backwards this cycle!


----------



## shiseru

Kat, I remembered once my chinese sinseh told me, she has 2 patients who are in similar situation as you (DH ejaculatory disorder), so both use a syringe and managed to get their BFP! Wow amazing!

Well, it sucks having to waste a cycle but it's great you have plans ahead, perhaps take up yoga and some supplements too in prepare for the next cycle!


----------



## Kat S

I looked into the at home insemination kits, but they involve a speculum, etc...NO. I'm happy to stick a syringe up there, but my husband is NOT manipulating a speculum in my who ha!! LOL!! Is there a syring-only option??


----------



## Sis4Us

U can use a medicine syring like one they give kids for meds w no needle!!!

U just have to make sure u squeeze slowly cuz the force can mess up the swimmers!!


----------



## shiseru

Yep sis is correct!


----------



## Kat S

OK, guys, I'll look into it again. Thanks!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi gals!

Kat, I agree, definitely look into the syringe. I see no reason why you must use a speculum. As long as you get the little swimmers close to the cervix they can do the rest :)

Shiseru, such amazing news! Have you taken any more HPT? Do you usually get pg symptoms this early? Maybe they will catch up to you in another week or so.

Sis- good luck with the femara and I'm glad they were able to aspirate the cyst :)

pbl - fx'd for you that you get knocked up quickly in the post-lap honeymoon period!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Pbl, are you still on bcp? The good thing is that they should keep any endo from growing


----------



## pbl_ge

GreenOrchid said:


> Pbl, are you still on bcp? The good thing is that they should keep any endo from growing

Yup, have my check-up scan on Thursday. I've been unable to tell if the lap stopped the small pain I was having, which the doctor said was right where they found endo. It was still twinging, but the BCP made it go away. :shrug: Who knows what will happen when I'm off? On the other hand, the BCP are making my boobs super sore. :holly:

I'm trying to be optimistic again for the next cycle with injectables, but I'm back to feeling like this will never ever happen. :cry: I think I'm just being moody. :haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

And, btw, Kat, I know loads of lesbians (I have an undue affinity for gay people) who have babies via soft cups or a syringe, so don't worry--it can work!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

pbl, I'm sorry you are feeling down. It's taking so much longer for this to happen than I thought! However, I recently saw an article bashing Halle Berry for claiming she got pregnant at 46 without fertility assistance, and many of the readers seemed to have- or know someone close to them who had- gotten pregnant over 40 without assistance. The article gave me hope again. 

So while we sit here on birth control feeling backwards, let's think of that. And you know what? My own grandmother gave birth to her last child at 45 back in the 1950s when they certainly didn't have donor eggs or IVF! Our catch word is PATIENCE.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Dang right girls! I don't know where but I recently read an article that stated that the old statistics about fertility declining rapidly after age 35 are seriously outdated and it doesn't decline nearly as rapidly as previously thought.


----------



## pbl_ge

I read that, too. To be totally frank, and at the risk of being a downer, I've gotten a bit fed up about all the success stories. Sure, some people can have their own babies at 46! But I'm clearly not one of those people for whom this baby thing comes easily, and no one can tell me whether it's going to happen for us in particular. Others' success stories have no bearing on whether we will ever be successful--just ask the unexplained infertile couples in their early 20s! Moreover, no one can tell me how much torture I'll have to endure before (and if) this thing every actually works! 

Anyway, I'm grumpy. I think I've just been in the dugout too long without getting a chance at bat. AND I'm coming up on the one-year-no-bfp anniversary, which is a bummer. So I'm feeling sorry for myself today, but I'm sure it will pass. :flower: 

Feel free to ignore me, ladies!


----------



## Kat S

PBL, yes, you are right, too. Depending on the day, I could sing either song. One day I think my 1st baby is right around the corner, and other days I think I'm going to end up childless and nothing can convince me otherwise and I'm angry.

*hugs* This is hard. This is unfair. We're good ladies and we don't deserve this torture.


----------



## shiseru

Ppl, no worries, rant away we are all here to listen and support one another! I first conceived after 12 years of marriage. After one pregnancy, it sorta kick start the system.

Being women are tough. Worried about not able to conceive and when you're really pregnant, worried about the pregnancy and the unborn child... and so forth

My mum gave birth to my brother when she was 46! And she has only one tube..

Greenorchid, I can't recall when MS started in my previous pregnancies, but I think it kicked in around week 6. I know some people have MS really early and some later. Anyway, there is nothing much I can do, especially it's only the first trimester, I just make sure I eat well, pray and hope it goes well.


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, ladies. :friends: I'm less grumpy today, in part bc the cyst is gone. :yipee: So I get to start injections sometime next week. :thumbup:

Kat, what kind of job hunt are you doing? I forgot to ask before. 

And Shiseru, no betas? :shrug: Do you have a scan scheduled at least?

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Kat S

PBL, how long were you on BC? I was told to come back in a month when I get my period again, but I seem to remember when this happened before they had me come in 2 or 3 weeks later to see if it was shrinking.

SO GLAD you can finally move forward again!!

I graduated last year with a degree in history, but there are no paid museum jobs right now and I'm not qualified to teach. I applied for a gov't job at the Social Security Administration (gov't job would rock) and I also applied for an assistant HR position.


----------



## pbl_ge

I've been on BC pills for two weeks. 

Those sound like promising job avenues! :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Question ladies.... My temps have been really low this month and I've been having sharp o pains Already!! Is this normal on Femara??


----------



## Kat S

Sis4Us, I'm not really sure! Because I was being tracked so closely by my FS, I didn't have to wonder when I was going to ovulate. They could tell from blood work and u/s. Plus, my miscarriage screwed with my cycle. Hopefully one of the other ladies has some insight.


----------



## Sis4Us

My temp shot up to my Norm Pre O temps so IDK what was up w the LOW ones maybe cus my cycle was all screwey!!! :shrug:

Thanks Kat


----------



## Kat S

Ah, glad you're back to normal. I hope it continues normally!


----------



## shiseru

Sis, i heard BBT isn't too accurate when on Femara or clomid, but it goes back to normal after you finish the pills. I only start taking BBT after my last pill.

ppl, i will schedule for a scan this weekend. 

Kat, are you taking it easy this cycle?


----------



## Kat S

Yeah, taking it easy. We had our yard sale this weekend. Didn't make a mint, but at least a bunch of stuff is out of the house for good. We'll look into donating the rest asap. Been having bad dreams about failed pregnancies and my husband leaving me for a younger woman. Just my subconscious working things out.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm so Upset!!! Had to vent to U ladies I was suppose to scan on Thur but this am I got a + OPK so went today!!!

Got a scan and BW and I have 2 Follies 21mm&17mm on my left side and my BE shows I will O in the next 24hrs!!!

FS not to waste the trigger my body is doing Fine 

Only Prob DH is outta town Cuz we thought IUI was Fri or Sat!!!! :cry:


----------



## Kat S

OH NO!! Oh that is the WORST!! I ovulated much earlier last month, too. I was so shocked. Luckily my DH was around, but since we didn't think we'd be doing the IUI that fast, he hadn't saved up his sperm for a good count and it was a little too fresh. Not a great sperm count. *sigh* We really do the best we can, and sometimes it doesn't work out. Other times we think we missed it, and it worked. Well, the good news is that you generated two awesome follicles and will ovulate on your own. For many of us, that's half the battle right there. I know it doesn't make you feel any better since they feel wasted, but that really is good news. *hug*


----------



## shiseru

Oh that really sucks sis, well you will ovulate 36 hours after the first positive will your DH be back by then since your eggs will live for 24 hours after ovulation.

Aww Kat, that was a really sad dream. Lots of :hug:


----------



## pbl_ge

Shiseru, what happened at your scan? :flower: 

Kat, what's new with you? Job hunting?

Sis, how's that TWW going?

For you ladies that have done IUI before--I had a scan today (CD9), and they found about 22 follies ranging from 9-11 mm. That seems like a lot. Anyone had that many before, when NOT trying for IVF?

:hugs: and :dust: to all!


----------



## Sis4Us

That early I've heard it's common so don't freak out to much!!!

TWW Sux I thought I was 7dpo but I'm 6!!! Lol

Been tearing down drywall and getting to deal w bugs.... Shouldn't have to do all this to my house when I'm selling it!!! :(


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, Sis. The docs lowered me to the smallest possible dose, and want me back in on Friday for another scan. I now fear having this cycle canceled! 

Good luck with the wall! 

:dust:


----------



## Kat S

PBL, wow you really responded to the meds!! I was on a really high dose and I didn't get nearly that many. I think I had 6 at the most, then went down to 3. It's good news that so many follies were happy to show up for you!

Good luck with your TWW, Sis!

Nothing new on the job front. Ah well...


----------



## pbl_ge

So I have to decide if I want to cancel or convert this cycle. I had about 15 follies over 10 mm, and an additional 25-30 that were about 10 mm. :saywhat:

Edit: blood tests ambiguous. No idea what's going on.


----------



## shiseru

ppl, oh wow, that's a lot make sure the clinic is monitoring you and not let you develope OHSS! What's your plan? IVF sounds great, given the number of eggs you have, you may just have extra to freeze for future use!

I went for a scan 2 weeks ago, gynae found a pregnancy sac with a 3mm little bean in there and a heartbeat. Took some time to find the little bean because i have a huge ovarian cyst the size of a kiwi fruit! NO wonder I've been feeling so bloated and really uncomfortable, i suspect it was there since last cycle. Nothing much i can do, hopefully it shrink in a few weeks time. Beta HCG is 46000miu, progesterone is 102nmol, never explain to me these figures but googled and I think the numbers look fine.


How's everyone?


----------



## Kat S

PBL, I hope you can go on to IVF with all those fabulous follicles!!

Shiseru, oooooh how exciting!! Go, bean, go!!!!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

My cycle was a disaster. Estrogen levels suggested I ovulated around cd9, so we never had a chance. My body just went crazy on the meds. I'm very sad and frustrated now. :cry:

Kat, what's new w you?

Shiseru, things sound great!


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Pbl :hugs: :hugs:

I think both our bodies took off running on the meds this month hopefully we will get a grip on things next cycle!!! ;)


----------



## Kat S

Still waiting for my period to show. Hopefully today and I can get started again.


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck, Kat!


----------



## Kat S

Still nothing...

:(


----------



## Kat S

I'm not a religious girl, but HALLELUJAH, I've started spotting! My period is on it's way!


----------



## Sis4Us

I feel ya I had to go for my beta today and started spotting also!!!

Get my beta back today and go for my baseline Tom !!!! On to round 3 w trigger and IUI!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat, yay for AF! And that's the one time I'll say that to you!

:hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Pbl_ge...LOL I know! I'm usually SO upset when I start spotting. This time I was like THANK GOD NOW I CAN MOVE ON

Sis4Us, nooooo.... :( I'm so sorry, Hon. Yeah, the more time goes by the closer we are to our turn. Good luck with your new cycle!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I start Round 3 in the AM!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hi - I am set to start clomid next month and am wondering what kind of monitoring should I expect? So far he is only doing a progresterone test. then, we would do iui with clomid. Should I expect monitoring? I am worried about mood swings. any of you get that? I'm also worried of uterine lining thinning.


----------



## Kat S

Well crap.

I went in for my Day 3 u/s, and they saw a NEW cyst on the other ovary. Great. She said we can't do any drugs or IUI this month again, but I can try at home on my own. Not so easy to do when the husband has an ejaculatory disorder, but we'll try. She was stressing that with my AMH and FSH levels, I really need to do IVF. Anyone have a spare $10,000?


----------



## Sis4Us

Kat.... I feel ya if I had 10,000 I'd be using it myself Love!!! :haha:
Hope u can get in some All Natural Baby Makin!!!

Baby hopes..... I've heard the SE can be pretty bad w Clomid.... How old are U as most of us are on Femara Due to age!!!
Drs usually like women over 35 to use Femara less SE easier on lining and just works better!! 
GL


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Sis4Us said:


> Kat.... I feel ya if I had 10,000 I'd be using it myself Love!!! :haha:
> Hope u can get in some All Natural Baby Makin!!!
> 
> Baby hopes..... I've heard the SE can be pretty bad w Clomid.... How old are U as most of us are on Femara Due to age!!!
> Drs usually like women over 35 to use Femara less SE easier on lining and just works better!!
> GL

Thank you for responding - I just turned 39. I don't know much about Femara - does it do similar things like clomid?

Kat: hang in there :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat, that really sucks. :hugs: There's nothing worse than being benched. The last O we were able to try for was in late MAY!!!! :grr: :saywhat: 

Sooooo frustrating! :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Babyhopes.... It works the same!!!!


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Guys

You know, I goggled the DHEA I'm taking and discovered that a lot of women get ovarian cysts while taking that. So, I think ....maybe I did this to myself by taking DHEA. I wasn't getting cysts before on Femara. So I've stopped the DHEA. I'm going to continue on the CoQ10.


----------



## Sis4Us

My FS told me to stop all my Supps except my B6 D3 and Baby Asprin!!!

Anything that messes w hormones is prob not a good idea and Dhea does!!!

I'm not sure about Coq10 as he told me to stop it!!! :shrug:


----------



## Kat S

Sis4us, yeah, I hear you. I have googled the coq10/cysts and I don't see any mention of it causing cysts. I keep seeing posts by people saying the DHEA did, though. Wish I had seen those posts before!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Interesting. Sis, do you know about fish oil or DHA supps? And did he say anything about why he wanted you to stop CoQ10?


----------



## Kat S

Pbl_ge, I think DHA is ok...just not DHEA. 

I'm also interested to know why your FS said no CoQ10, Sis!


----------



## Sis4Us

He just told me to stop all my Supps except the vitamins which would be B6 Folic acid and D3!!!!
Maybe he just didn't include it... IdK!!! 

I gotta call and verify my other meds today so I'll ask for sure!!!

Maybe cuz my numbers are Ok :shrug:


----------



## shiseru

Kat, so sorry to hear about the cysts. Maybe try using the syringe this cycle? Do not take too seriously about the AMH, it's just a figure.

Remember i was on femara last cycle, and initially plan for IUI but was cancelled because the follies did not grow? After my af came, i did not go back for a scan and went ahead to start femara and timed intercourse. I think the follies from the last cycle did not dissolve that was why during the scan, the gynae saw a big ovarian cyst beside the pregnancy sac. What i wanna say is Kat, there is definitely chance for pregnancy to happen eventhough there is a cyst left over from the last cycle, so go ahead and try.

I usually don't have cysts I think regular exercise helps. But I got them when I was on Clomid and Femara.

I was taking Coq10 as well as my DH, I read that it helps with egg and sperm quality, I stopped taking after I got my bfp.


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru, thank you for reminding me you had a cyst when you got pregnant. That is definitely good news for me!

I'd like to find a syringe we can use. I think we need some velocity! The softcups are ok, but I'd like to help gravity a little! I get so overwhelmed when I look at those things and don't know what to order.

How are things going? Any update scans?


----------



## PDubs10612

Anyone ever used Clomid and Femara TOGETHER in the same cycle? looking for stories, good or bad :)


----------



## pbl_ge

PDubs10612 said:


> Anyone ever used Clomid and Femara TOGETHER in the same cycle? looking for stories, good or bad :)

Never heard of that. :shrug:


----------



## Kat S

PDubs, I've never heard of that, either. Is it something your doc recommended for you?


----------



## PDubs10612

Yes it is from my fertility specialist, I have seen others in the same scenario (they had it prescribed and looking for others who have) but they are all old posts, and not many responses...It is definitely not common :)


----------



## PDubs10612

From what I have "gathered" from FS and online is the Clomid produces "many" follicles but can cause drying of the lining, the Femara doesn't affect the lining but usually only produces one really good follicle, the Femara also helps with production so Clomid dosage doesn't need to be as high...some posts I have seen online have done CD1-5 of Clomid and 5-9 of Femara, or vice versa, but I am to take both 3-7...FX as we are getting to the end of options


----------



## Kat S

I've done cycle day 3-7 of Femara and day 7- whenever it's time to stop on injectables.

Interesting combo! I hope it works for you!


----------



## PDubs10612

I've heard of that too, I think it is a bit more common than the femara/clomid combo...I will post when I see what's happening with this :)


----------



## Kat S

Pdubs, yes I'm very interested!!

So I ordered the "human" at home insemination kit. Comes with 6 sterile cups, 6 syringes, and 6 Soft Cups to keep it up there. Funny I had to search "human" because I kept finding only animal insemination kits on Amazon.com! :haha:


----------



## PDubs10612

interesting on the insemination kits...haha...animal kits...don't mix'em up!


----------



## shiseru

Kat S said:


> Pdubs, yes I'm very interested!!
> 
> So I ordered the "human" at home insemination kit. Comes with 6 sterile cups, 6 syringes, and 6 Soft Cups to keep it up there. Funny I had to search "human" because I kept finding only animal insemination kits on Amazon.com! :haha:

OMG LOL! too funny!

Hope it does magic for you Kat.

Yes I am having a scan this Sat.


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru, fingers crossed for a good, strong scan!!


----------



## Kat S

Well, today I began testing for ovulation using the Clearblue Advanced Digital Ovulation Test. It comes with 10 test strips and one digital "holder" that gives you the reading. It said to start testing on Day 8 for my cycle length (comes with a chart so you can figure out when to begin for your cycle length). I followed the instructions and got an empty circle as a result. Here are the three results you can get:

https://m.clearblueeasy.com/images/ovulation-adot-window.png

Glad I got "low" as it's early and we have a house guest until Sunday. I'm not expecting to see any smily faces until next week really. At least that's what I hope! 

In other news, I'm hoping my at-home insemination kit arrives today. I want to be sure I have everything I need to DO THIS THING!


----------



## pbl_ge

Shiseru, I will be eagerly watching for your scan news! :hugs:

Kat, hope this does it for you! :dust: 

Pdubs, you're on of the few on this thread who is still doing Femara or Clomid! :haha: The rest of us just continue to hang out here.:friends:

Hugs and dust to all... :hugs: :dust:


----------



## PDubs10612

good to know! so I guess you are all experts then :) I have only taken the Femara once, last cycle, and the cycle was a dud and only lasted 20 days...

as for the group, I am technically still on another board but everyone in it is actually pregnant so it's kinda depressing...once woman is due any day now...happy for her but not much in common with where I'm at :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Went for my scan a day early cuz my OPK was pretty dark!!!

I have 2 follies both on the right around 16-17mm.... So I got back early Sun for another scan!!! :thumbup:

Well my BW came back low so I'm not surging as of yet!!!

GL Kat w those test they gave me All kinds of H3££!!!! :haha:

GL w the scan Shiseru!!!!

GL on the combo Pdubs hope its your magic potion!!!!


----------



## Kat S

Yeah, guys, feel free to stay on this thread even if you aren't doing Femara/Clomid at the moment. We all did it for at least one cycle, and I'm interested in seeing how you all end up. 

I think I'll go back on the Femara next cycle as long as my cyst situation calms down. I wonder when the DHEA will leave my system and stop affecting me?

My CB OPK gave me another "low" fertility day today. Hoping not to see a smiley face until Monday or Tuesday.

Waiting eagerly for Shiseru's scan news. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## shiseru

Hello ladies

Looks like good news for all! Kat you are right, CD 8 or 9 is too early to ovulate, Give it another 3-4 days would be perfect. Hope your kit arrive in time.

Sis, you have 2 mature follies! Are you doing the HCG trigger? Looks like you are gonna ovulate pretty soon since ovulation usually happen 36-48 hours after the first positive OPK. Good luck hun!

ppl, looks like you are gonna start IVF next cycle? will you be on short or long protocol?

PDubs10612, welcome and good luck in getting the long deserved BFP!

AFM, the scan on Sat went well. I have a very excited baby in there bouncing around, Heart rate 190 I think that's becoz i was very nervous hence the fast HR. The cyst that was there before has shrunk, thankfully. I have been offered Harmony prenatal DNA blood test. The Harmony test assesses the risk for chromosome conditions such as Down syndrome and includes an optional analysis of fetal sex and sex chromosome (X,Y) conditions. Becoz it is relatively new, it is very costly (around GBP1300). I am still considering whether I should take up this option.


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru, I think you should do it if the outcome would affect whether or not you would end a pregnancy if he/she had Downs. It's a lot to handle and isn't something everyone is in a situation to handle. I'm not sure what I would do myself!! Good luck deciding!

Sis, how did your scan go yesterday? Can't wait to hear!

AFM, today is CD 11 and my Clear Blue Digital Ovulation monitor gave me "flashing smiley" today. That means I'm at "high fertility," and in a day or so will be at "peak fertility". So tonight it's a-go!! So nervous and excited to try on our own again after a year of the fertility specialist, drugs, and IUIs.

https://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/02/uk/pcs/aplus/graph_large.gif


----------



## Sis4Us

My scan went Ok one Dollie was up to 18mm the other down to 15mm

I triggers this am and went for IUI!!!

Update!!!

Well I'm home from the IUI things didn't go very well his count after wash was only 1mil!!

His SA was 115mil so that's a big change we didn't BD yesterday so I was confused at those numbers!!! Well when I called DH to tell him and say I have no clue why it's so low he said cuz I've been releasing everyday like I was told!!!
WHAT!!!!
Not the day B4 a IUI OMG I could kill him!!!

Leave it to a Man to confuse everything they are told!!!


----------



## Kat S

Oh no, Sis!!! They have one damn job....grrr.

Similar thing happened to me when we got surprised by an early ovulation, st I feel your pain.


----------



## PDubs10612

There's nothing worse that that...much like when I look to DH for BDing and he looks at me and says "too late".,...ARE YOU INSANE?! THOSE SPERMS ARE MINE!


----------



## pbl_ge

I gave OH a lecture about this yesterday. :gun: He has strict orders to follow during the fertile window. 

BUT I haven't confirmed that he actually UNDERSTOOD his orders! :grr:


----------



## Sis4Us

Correct mine had orders and mixed them all up he said u said it needs to be fresh!!!
Fresh yes but dang not that fresh!!!! :haha:


----------



## Kat S

Last night was our first try using sterile cups and a 10ml needleless syringe for insemination. I was super nervous I would screw it up, but it went perfectly! I used Preseed about 30 min before, he brought me The Goods in a sterile cup, I sucked 'em into the sterile syringe (BUT I couldn't get all the bubbles out. I tapped and tried like the website said, but a bunch remained. Oh well. I don't think it's a big deal.), then I injected and lay in bed for about 30 min with my hips elevated on a pillow. Then we went to sleep. I didn't use the Softcup afterwards because I was afraid some swimmers would get caught outside the cup and get blocked from going on their journey to the egg! Nothing seemed to leak out anyway, so it's fine.

I was afraid I would have a short ovulation period because of my age. I expected one day of High-fertility "blinking" smiley and one day of "peak" smiley, but this morning I got a second day of blinking smiley like the graph shows! I think that's good news :) I was reading the thread called "At-home Artificial Insemination - HOW TO and success stories" here on Baby+Bump, and most women said they had success when the inseminated 2 days before O, so if I get a "peak" smiley tomorrow, that's perfect. 

Man, that thread has my hopes up. I know this can work, but I have to remember I don't have a lot of viable eggs, and I might not drop one this time. I wish I didn't get my hopes up so much and could just relax. However, I'm just so excited to try without the fertility doc and pray it works this month at home. It would be so great to call them and say "I'm pregnant without your help!"


----------



## Sis4Us

Kat hope u get a Peak soon..... I got 8 Flashin smileys w that darn thing so keep doing the insemination until u do get a peak just incase!!! GL


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck Kat! 

I finally got a + on my OPK, so this cycle seems to be going somewhere at last! We're trying the old fashion way this month :winkwink:, but I don't have a lot of faith that it will work. I'm just happy to have a clearer idea of when the IVF will start! :happydance:


----------



## Kat S

Sis4Us said:


> Kat hope u get a Peak soon..... I got 8 Flashin smileys w that darn thing so keep doing the insemination until u do get a peak just incase!!! GL

8?? Good lord! How long was your cycle that month? Were you testing twice a day or once a day? Man, I only have 7 sticks left for the holder, so I'd better get a "peak" before I run out. But good to know it might "flash smiley" for much longer than I knew. I was so thrilled it did it twice as I was convinced I'd get only once.


----------



## Kat S

PBL, I love having all these OPK buddies! So glad you got a "+"!! Go get that egg!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Went for IUI number 2 this AM and the numbers where a Lil better so FX it will work out!!!


----------



## Kat S

Oh Sis, that's great to hear!! I hope this is the one for you!!!


----------



## Kat S

Hi, guys! CD 14 and I got my SOLID SMILEY today!! Yay!!

But I'm confused because the internet cheapie shows no ovulation at all. ?????

_See a photo here:_

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9619200037/lightbox/

Hrm, maybe it's because the CB is much more sensitive and picked up the LH serge before the IC? I'll test again to night with an IC and hopefully by then it's picking it up.

We did our crazy science experiment last night, as we call it, so my bases are covered so far. We'll do it again on Friday ...or should we do it Thursday morning? He needs time to recharge the swimmers or the quality/quantity sucks.

This morning I woke up from a dream in which I was 11 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Sis4Us

What did the lines look like on the stick of the CB test!!!

This is what happened to me I didn't get a solid smiley until I started my P it was all kinda crazy!!!
Way after ovulation!!
Have u gotten a Line on the IC at all yet??


----------



## Kat S

Sis4Us said:


> What did the lines look like on the stick of the CB test!!!
> 
> This is what happened to me I didn't get a solid smiley until I started my P it was all kinda crazy!!!
> Way after ovulation!!
> Have u gotten a Line on the IC at all yet??

I posted a link to a photo of my IC. you can pop back up to my other post and click on it.

I didn't look at the lines on the CB because I was told those lines pretty much don't matter. Not sure why!! Other ladies said they never match when the solid smiley shows so it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Kat S

I'm assuming the IC isn't sensitive enough to catch the beginning of the LH serge like the CB is. I'm hoping the IC gets dark tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat, you DEFINITELY have to keep using the ICs--in the name of SCIENCE! That's very strange that they don't match. Were you using the ICs in the days before? If so, were they all negative? Most people here have huge problems with the digis. I use the ICs and have very reliable results. Perhaps not everyone does? :shrug: Do you temp, too, so that you'll be able to know when O actually occurred? 

I think yesterday was O day, although FF wanted to put me at 3 dpo bc my temp was a bit higher the yesterday and the day before. I guess now I'm in the TWW. I'm not even a little bit hopeful for this month; just excited for it to be over so I can begin the IVF!


----------



## Kat S

pbl_ge said:


> Kat, you DEFINITELY have to keep using the ICs--in the name of SCIENCE! That's very strange that they don't match. Were you using the ICs in the days before? If so, were they all negative? Most people here have huge problems with the digis. I use the ICs and have very reliable results. Perhaps not everyone does? :shrug: Do you temp, too, so that you'll be able to know when O actually occurred?
> 
> I think yesterday was O day, although FF wanted to put me at 3 dpo bc my temp was a bit higher the yesterday and the day before. I guess now I'm in the TWW. I'm not even a little bit hopeful for this month; just excited for it to be over so I can begin the IVF!

I can't temp because I'm interrupted each morning when I wake by my very affectionate cat. Her "good morning" routine would cause my temp to spike.

Yes, I have been using ICs every morning along with the CB. I wanted to see what the IC looked like when I got my solid smiley. The second line was VERY light. It was very light the other mornings, too. Hopefully it'll show dark tonight or tomorrow or I'll wonder WTH??


----------



## shiseru

the cycle I got pregnant, the IC did show lines but was not as dark as the control line, and got lighter the next day. I ran out of the clearblue OPK so did not use any and I thought i missed my O or it got somehow screwed up.

I always use the clearblue smiley, no guessing and straight forward. I took BBT as well, so usually after the first smiley, I get my ovulation after 36 hours.


----------



## Kat S

So you think I'm safe to inseminate again tomorrow night as opposed to tomorrow morning?


----------



## shiseru

Yes Kat, i would think tomorrow night is good, it gives a little time for your DH's soldiers to rest as well.

You had the first insemination, the spermie would be alive at least 48 hours. with the preseed, they survive even longer.


----------



## PDubs10612

Just got back from my CD13 Appt. and I actually have some good sized follicles! I don't know how many and the size was 2.1, I'm assuming cms so 21 mm and he is waiting on the bloodwork to see where my LH surge is at, but this is awesome...femara with clomid actually gave me some follicles :)


----------



## Kat S

PDubs, that is GREAT news! Whoo hoo! Keep us updated!

Shiseru, well after all that, DH decided we should inseminate every day through friday. The nurse assured him his swimmers will be fine after 24 hours, so here goes! Plus, the "every other day" thing didn't work before so maybe a change is good.


----------



## Sis4Us

Pdubs that's exciting FX for U!!!!! :dance:

Kat..... Get it Girl!!!! ;)

AFM..... Got my CH today :thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

Sis, what is a CH?


----------



## Sis4Us

My Crosshairs !!! ;)


----------



## Kat S

OOOH! So you had your IUI already, so what do CH mean for you?


----------



## Sis4Us

It's on my chart just means I did ovulate when I was suppose so I'm now 3Dpiui or 4Dpiui if u count the 1st one!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

OMG, I FINALLY got a positive ovulation on the IC!! I also finally have CM. Wondering if I haven't actually ovulated yet. I did feel crampy Thursday and Friday. That feeling is now gone. Well, just to be safe, we'll try the syringe regime again tonight.


----------



## Kat S

https://i45.tinypic.com/35lgk14.jpg

Oh yeah. I'm in the bottom right hand corner tonight. Not much of anything until today and BAM...the CM showed up with the positive IC ovulation test. Interesting.

So we're doing the syringe again tonight to make sure ALLLL the bases are covered.


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad U kept using the ICs I would say they are right!!!!

the CBE aren't always accurate for women W hormone issues like I said it was totally off for me!! 
I Od when it gave me my 1st high and way before my Peak!! :shrug:

GL w the Experiment!!! ;)


----------



## Kat S

When do you guys think I ovulated? I was away most of yesterday and couldn't test until I got home at 5:30. I wonder when the surge began? I did test in the morning and it was still very light, so sometime between 7am and 5:30 the surge began. I read most women surge around 2pm. I've read so many conflicting reports. I've read 24-36 hours. I've read 8-12 hours. I can't get a straight answer! I'm hoping it's 24-36 because I want last night's syringe experiment to count! I'm afraid that without the IUI and the wash, the swimmers need all the help they can get to gang up on the egg.


----------



## PDubs10612

I would think you would be ovulating sometime today...usually 24-36 hours after the surge starts I believe...if you can inseminate again today I would definitely go for it, and tomorrow morning too since the eggie is good for 12-24 hours :)


----------



## PDubs10612

I am ovulating sometime today or tomorrow too as far as I can tell...waiting for results on my bloodwork to see where my levels are at :)


----------



## Sis4Us

I usually surge for about 36 hrs but everyone is different!!!


----------



## Kat S

Oh, PDubs we'll be in the TWW together!

Thanks, Sis! Yeah, I'm feeling a little crampy again this afternoon. Sadly I was away from home most of the day and couldn't pee on a stick again to see if the line is lighter yet. And now we're about to go out to a late dinner. Oh well. We worked hard this cycle and deserve a night out!


----------



## PDubs10612

Got confirmation today that I did ovulate and my levels are good....he wants me on progestrone for an extra boost during the TWW and I can test a few days before my 30th birthday...fingers and toes sooooo crossed :)


----------



## Kat S

Fingers crossed for you, PDubs!!

I did an IC OPK when we got home from dinner and two dark lines. DH was too tired and begged off, but agreed to do it in the morning. So we did the AI late this morning. Not sure if this last one will catch an egg - might be too late - but there should be plenty available up there from previous nights. 

I really have no idea when "O" actually happened. Could have been CD 15 Friday the 30th if you go by the CB digi, or CD 18 very early Monday morning if you go by the IC (I'm adding 36 hours to the first "peak" of each test). I can't recall the last time I had a very long cycle. Generally they are 26-28 days. Though the CM and IC opk point to a late ovulation, I really wonder. Guess I'll find out in 10-14 days!


----------



## pbl_ge

Kat, this sounds like quite a conundrum! I would personally trust the ICs, as they're simpler and there's less to go wrong, but that's just my opinion. You shouldn't have positive LH tests AFTER O. It's possible your timing this AM was perfect. I usually get two days of +OPKs in the AM, and the second day is my O date. (Note: this month is not a good exemplar.)

I hate the months when there's not a clear O date, as it's so hard to know when AF will show up! :dohh: 

Hope you get a nice bday present, Pdubs!

Sis, how are you? Testing soon? 

:dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

I tested SMU today just to make sure my trigger was gone and all I got was a shadow so I'm thinking I'm good to go!!!

Been having a ton of ovary pinches so we will see in a few days!!!

GL Kat and Pdubs!!!

Hope the wait speeds up for that IVF Pbl..... How exciting!!! ;)


----------



## Kat S

I've been dreading this week. It's the week my lost little girl would have been born. Instead of bringing home my new baby, I'm still trying to get pregnant again. I was REALLY hoping to be pregnant when this milestone hit so that it wouldn't be so painful.

:cry:


----------



## PDubs10612

*hugs* 
I'm so sorry for your loss Kat..hopefully this cycle will end well and you can start looking forward to the next 9 months :)


----------



## Sis4Us

I know how u feel my milestone was in JUNE and here I am still TTC!!! :(

:hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

My would-have-been-due date was in April. :cry: Sucks. Never thought it would take this long. 

For me the lead-up was worse than the actual day. By then I think I'd accepted it, so there was no need to make a fuss. We bought a couple of nice plants as memorials. :)

Hope yours isn't too bad, Kat.


----------



## Kat S

I meant to mention that yesterday afternoon I visited my Lost Little One's little memorial in the back yard. I wished her a happy would-be birthday, told her I wished she were in my arms, asked her not to be jealous that I wanted another baby, and to encourage mother nature to send me one. Then I walked to the car to go to work. As I turned on the car I wondered what song would be on the radio. Hand to god, it was "Send Me An Angel" by Real Life

"Send me an angel
Send me an angel
Right now
Right now.
Empty dreams can only disappoint in a room behind your smile.
But don't give up
Don't give up
You can be lucky in love.
It gets in your eyes
It's making you cry..."

Man, that made me burst out crying! Was it my angel baby telling me she's with me and wants me to be ok? I'd like to think so.


----------



## PDubs10612

That is incredible Kat! The universe is on your side!


----------



## Kat S

I think I'm already out. I've been tracking how I feel each day after O for the past few months, and I always get gas/diarrhea on day 7 or 8 accompanied by funny little pangs in my uterus. Like clockwork, if the CB opk was right, today is Day 7 and I am experiencing those symptoms. 

I knew trying at home without fertility drugs was a long shot, but it would have been SO cool...


----------



## Sis4Us

Your not Out yet Kat hang in there!!!!! FX


----------



## PDubs10612

Hey Kat have you tested? I'm a few days behind you and trying to hold out till 10dpo on Wednesday...


----------



## Kat S

PDubs, yeah, I tested this morning. BFN. But I knew that :roll: So now I'm thinking about next cycle and hoping that the cyst situation is over and I can do an IUI again. While it was nice to try at home, I know that unmedicated, unassisted tries only get me a 5% chance where as medicated, assisted tries get me a 20% chance.

Good luck on Wednesday!!


----------



## PDubs10612

Best of Luck with next cycle then :) 

I am starting too feel really desperate for it to be a BFP this cycle..need to calm myself down haha


----------



## Kat S

PDubs10612 said:


> Best of Luck with next cycle then :)
> 
> I am starting too feel really desperate for it to be a BFP this cycle..need to calm myself down haha

Thanks

I know just how that feels, and there really wasn't anything I could do to calm down. I just had to ride it out, cry, and then hope for the next one. Hopefully this is really it for you and you won't have to do any of that!


----------



## PDubs10612

10dpo test with an IC - negative :( blah....will retest on Friday with a FRER..hope for better results!


----------



## Kat S

Pdubs, I hope Friday shows you two lines!! Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## PDubs10612

not overly...some twinges this morning and I had some cramping a few days ago...lots of creamy CM but otherwise nothing too crazy..trying not to read too much into the symptoms since I am taking progesterone this cycle so it can cause them too, also will delay AF until a few days after I finish taking them (next Tuesday)...but my lp is usually 12 days so tests should be accurate this weekend


----------



## Kat S

Oh, progesterone. Yeah, I heard that was a real pregnancy symptom creator! So frustrating! Well, just a few more days and we'll both know :) Good luck!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello ladies just wanted to give u guys an update.... Went in for my Baseline scan and Happy to report NO Cyst!!!! :)

Starting round 4 of Femara and IUI !!!! FX I get my BFP same day as last years!! ;)


----------



## Kat S

Sis, that is GREAT!!! What a relief, eh? Now, get those follicles growing!

AFM, got my period this morning. Out yet again. Hopefully I won't have cysts again and can finally go back to doing IUI.


----------



## PDubs10612

no AF yet though I stopped taking the progesterone after yesterdays BFN...we have decided not to do any more cycles and just put all our energy into adoption...so going to stop taking all my vitamins and well ntnp, but basically adoption time :)


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Pdubs we are thinking about the Same thing !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

Kat S said:


> Sis, that is GREAT!!! What a relief, eh? Now, get those follicles growing!
> 
> AFM, got my period this morning. Out yet again. Hopefully I won't have cysts again and can finally go back to doing IUI.

Bump


----------



## Sis4Us

When do u go for a scan Kat???


----------



## Kat S

Sis, I haven't heard back from them yet, but I'm sure it'll be tomorrow morning. So afraid I have a cyst again.


----------



## Sis4Us

Apple cider vinegar!!!! I think it helped mine go down when I had the time to take it!!! ;)


----------



## Kat S

Sis, I'll try that if it happens again. But what happens to me is each month the previous cyst is dissipated, but a new one has grown. We know because it shows up in the other ovary. So frustrating!!


----------



## Kat S

So as you know I got my period over the weekend when the FS office is closed. I just heard back, and course they have no appts available this morning, so I have to wait until tomorrow. Grrrrr! 

I ALWYAS get my period on a weekend, and my stupid follicles keep maturing on a weekend. The office is only half staff on Saturday (so no lab) and closed on Sunday. Can't my body EVER do it's thing on a Tuesday or Wed??

So IF I don't have a cyst in my ovaries this time, we'll do the Femara/IUI again. And at home we'll do the artificial insemination to boost our chances.


----------



## Sis4Us

Has anyone started there OPKs right after the femara??? I O early so I usually start them on CD8 after taking the Femara Cd3-Cd7!!!

It's was super dark today like it was last month but I'm wondering if it's cuz of the Estrogen boost since I've been blocking it for days!! :shrug:

I think I have E dominance czu it comes back w a vengeance especially the month my left ovary is in play???

Any help would be great don't want to call the FS again!! ;)


----------



## Kat S

Sis, since I'm monitored by the FS for ovulation, I don't do opks once I start a medicated cycle. Hopefully someone here knows.


----------



## Kat S

I have some personal drama going on. My beloved cat is very ill. We're waiting on test results, but we think he has cancer. I'm a total wreck. I went in for my CD 3 scan today and all I did was cry about the cat. At least I don't have a cyst this time. I start my Femara tonight and go back Thursday the 26th for a checkup.


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry to hear about your Cat!!! :hugs:


----------



## shiseru

So sorry to hear about your cat :(

Sis, I ovulate early too and always suspect I have premature ovulation. My OPK is only positive for one day.

The cycle i got my BFP, I took femara CD3-7, opk positive on CD10, BD day 10 and 12. GL!


----------



## Sis4Us

Went for my scan this AM and after much Poking and Pushing and my nurse tellin me I had only a tiny Follie on the right!!!
I thought I Od early but after tellin here I've been having pain on the left and her Pushin on my TUm Voila!!!!

2 Follies on my Left hiding 20mm and 17mm will trigger Tom nite IUI Sun!!! 
;)

Hope everyone is doing well!!!!!!


----------



## Kat S

Sis, thank god you pushed for her to check again. I keep saying it and I'll say it again...we really have to be our own advocates. Enjoy your IUI weekend and good luck!!


----------



## Sis4Us

She wasn't giving up cuz I haven't ever NOT responded but I'm kinda worried she said there was a pocket of fluid in my uterus!!

I'm thinking cuz we BD the nite before I'm hoping it's nothing and the DR wasn't concerned!! :shrug:


----------



## Kat S

Guys, I'm so sorry I've been MIA. My cat is just really sick, and he's been diagnosed with inoperable cancer, and there's nothing I can do to save him. My heart is breaking into a thousand pieces. 

I hope you are all doing well.

Since I have a scan in the morning to check my follies and I'm feeling crampy, I thought I'd bust out my CB Advanced Digital Ovulation tester. I had three sticks left from last month. I got a solid smiley just now, so that means I'm ...ovulating already?? Shit. I hope I don't miss it. My package of at-home insemination supplies never arrived in time, so all I have are Softcups. We'll do those tonight and hope for the best. They'll tell me tomorrow if we are too late for an IUI. I hope. I'm so cynical and am afraid they just want my money and will say we didn't miss it when we did.


----------



## Sis4Us

U might just be surging so u haven't Od yet!!! GL

So sorry about your cat I had to Put mine to sleep last year cuz he was in severe LIVER failure .... I know where u are at and it's hard!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Sis4Us said:


> U might just be surging so u haven't Od yet!!! GL
> 
> So sorry about your cat I had to Put mine to sleep last year cuz he was in severe LIVER failure .... I know where u are at and it's hard!!!! :hugs:

Thank you... I'm sorry you went through this, too :(


----------



## Kat S

So that cramping I felt on the left yesterday? Follicle measured on the left at 25mm. They usually trigger me at around 16, so it looks like we waited longer than normal. Eep. They said they'd call me with the blood work to let me know if we missed it or not. In the meantime, they scheduled me for an IUI for tomorrow morning.

We did the Softcup last night. I'm never sure The Swimmers make it out of the Softcup and to the cervix! I hope so.


----------



## Sis4Us

FX Kat!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

How did the BW look.... Did u do the IUI today???


----------



## Kat S

Yes, I'm so sorry, the bloodwork was fine. I had my IUI today. Sadly, husband's sample wasn't great. Only 6.8 million and only 85% motility. Usually my husband "saves up" 3-4 days for the IUI, but we did the Softcup thing on Wednesday night. I guess that really affected the outcome. 

And I feel like I wasted the "good" sample on Wednesday using the Softcup. I have a feeling that none of his spermmies ever made it out, but got trapped in the plastic folds. It was hard to tell between my own CM and the Preseed I used, but there seemed to be so much stuff in the cup when I removed it...much much more than what was in there when I inserted it!! Anyway, I need a miracle with my cat dying before my eyes. I don't think he'll make it past Monday.


----------



## Sis4Us

Awwwww so sorry to here about your kitty spend every sec u can w him and just remember he will be in a better place and no longer be suffering!!!

I couldn't stand seeing mine waste away like he was He was suffering terribly and that was the only reason I made my choice!!
He's still up stairs in his window in his golden Box!!! ;)

FX on the IUI my numbers where even lower cuz we BD 2days b4 I was shocked they where so low too!!


----------



## Kat S

Last night my cat suddenly took an unexpected very bad turn for the worse. We took him to his Final Sleep this morning at 10am. His pain is over now, but I miss him SO much.


----------



## Sis4Us

I still miss mine and it's been over a year.... U will have good days and Bad but always remember He's w U in Spirit!!! :hugs:

Hope u feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## shiseru

I'm sorry. Big :hug: Kat


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru, Hello! How are you and baby doing??


----------



## shiseru

Thanks, so far so good. Got the Harmony BT results back and all cleared. Cost a bomb but it's a small price to pay for a peace of mind. 

My hubby sperm, quantity and motility is fine, but morph is only at 1%, but it worked. So ladies, have faith!
Fx for your IUI Kat, and Sis!


----------



## Kat S

Shiseru, I'm so glad to hear things are going well with baby! A few more weeks and you can find out the sex if you want to!


----------



## Kat S

Well, I'm 6 dpiui today. I've been tracking my "symptoms" since May so I can look back and see what's normal and what's odd. Every month like clockwork, I get diarrhea on Day 7 (once I got it on Day 8). This time I got it on day 5 and 6 (so far). Am I getting my period early or is it a fluke? I was SO disappointed when it happened as I know it is a harbinger of AF. Also, on all my cycles I've noted "mild cramping mid afternoon" for Day 5 and ...yup I got that yesterday. The only thing missing is that I'm usually crampy and maybe have back ache for several days after the IUI. This time I had no pains until Day 5. This cycle is not quite acting like past ones, and that's annoying as I kind of thought I could count on certain symptoms to help me "know" earlier in my TWW, and help me prepare for the inevitable AF arrival. That's what I get for trying to pin down Mother Nature!

OH wait...July's list was missing. I checked online, and in July I didn't feel any cramping at all the few days after IUI. Turns out that HAS happened before. OK, cool.


----------



## Sis4Us

FX for u Kat!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Went for my Baseline scan NO Cyst so now round 5 of Femara!!!

Going to try and Boost DHs count and abstain 3 days B4 IUI FX we get our Halloween BFP... That would be a great Anniversary present!! ;)


----------



## Kat S

Sis4Us, that's great news! Good luck!!

I also had my scan yesterday and have no cysts. Sadly I got a call later in the day that my FSH levels skyrocketed to 17, which is bad news. Maybe acupuncture can lower those numbers, so I start that Monday.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Kat!!!


----------



## Kat S

Sis4us, how are you doing? Got any updates?

I ended up doing electro acupuncture this past Monday. Man, that was weird. I felt like a car hooked up to jumper cables! Hopefully it'll help. I go again on Monday.

I went in for my follie check on the 18th after doing Femara and two nights of injectables. I had 4 follies! Three on the right (20, 19, 15) and one on the left (17). My IUI was scheduled for the next day (today). DH had been saving up for a good sample, and it turned out well. Though it's saturday and the lab is closed, the nurse who does this every Saturday said she saw at least 20 good swimmers per...whatever the measurement is...and that means there are at least 20 million good swimmers post wash. That's a very good number! So we have a good number of follies and a good husband sample. Now it's just up to nature...and maybe that electro acupuncture.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry it's been a crazy cycle went Thur for scan had 20mm on left and a 18 & 16 on the right but my lining was thick and the DR was gone so I had to go again on Fri

Well that scan went Ok my Dr was ALL Up in my Stuff trying to get pics and he thinks the lining is Ok and the spot is prob a scar so he's not worried!! 
He took blood cuz he wants me to trigger Tom.(sat) But I got a near +++ OPK FRI am so we will see might have to do it Tonite!!
(Had to trigger FRI nite my LH was already 70)

I had 2 OK follies on the Right (20&16) and a Angry Booger on the Left (23)his words not mine!! :rofl:

Update got a temp jump this am not sure if it's from the trigger or I'm Oing:shrug:

They still want to wait for the IUI in The Am!!!

Hope I don't miss All those eggs!! :(


----------



## Kat S

Good luck, Sis! I'm not sure why they are making you wait. Looks like you're ready today! Can you DTD today to catch it just in case?


----------



## Sis4Us

DHs counts have been way low I'm afraid if we do the IUI Tom will be pointless!!! :(

Idk what to do!!!

I did get a jump in temps b4 from the shot the 1st time so I'm hoping it's that.... Im still getting O pains so!!!! FX


----------



## Kat S

Sis, yeah my DH is the same way. He needs 3-4 days to recharge for a good sample. Good luck, Hon!!!


----------



## shiseru

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Kat S

Hi Shiseru! How are you feeling?


----------



## Sis4Us

Well we should have just BD obviously when we wait over 2 days his Varicocle acts up cuz the IUI was canceled due to No sperm found!!!

I told that nurse sat we should have done the IUI but she wouldnt listen.... Looks like I'll be callin today to make a Complaint!!! :(


----------



## Kat S

Oh Sis, I'm so sorry!! I would be so angry! I mean, we ovulate 24-36 hours after trigger and women get pregnant when the sperm is already in place BEFORE the egg releases, not after. I'm not sure where the disconnect was with the nurse :( I would definitely complain. I just want to go over there and shake her!!! :( :(


----------



## Sis4Us

I want to do more than shake her I had to run out the door B4 I got thrown out!!! ;)


----------



## Kat S

I'm out. Taking a break for a while. Our bank account needs to recover.


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs:

I know the feeling we will be moving In Dec so we will be taking a break too!!!!


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Sis. I'll still be checking back here to see how you guys are doing.


----------



## Kat S

Sis4us, how are you doing?


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm ok just trying to finish up all the house paperwork!!!

DH goes for a SA in the AM so hopefully the Supps help!!

I bled on and off for 7 days which is crazy for me usually my cycle is only 3 days I'm guessing it's due to not taking any meds this cycle!! :shrug:

How are U Kat??


----------



## Kat S

Fingers crossed for the SA! I haven't bought the supps yet. Let me know if there's an improvement. Wow 7 full days? I get about 3 now myself.

We're taking a break from the Fertility office. They've been a drain on my PMA...and my wallet. We need the money for the holidays and bills right now, so we'll see if we want to go back in January or Feb. Just trying at home via syringe to see if we get lucky. I should be ovulating around Thursday.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well GL we too aren't going to the FS well I'm not a DH is only going Tom so we know what we R dealing w this cycle!!!!

If Numbers look good then we will talk to Dr about Dec but since we r moving I'm not sure how we will have time!!!


----------



## Nightnurse

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...ra-family-2014-1-bfp-so-far.html#post31354473


----------



## Babybeelieve

I was wondering if there was any updates on you ladies?We've been trying for 3 years. Have done 5 months of clomid ovulation detected with no BFP. This was my first cycle of femara and i had a scan on November 14th on CD18. I had a 23mm and a 15mm follicle. I had a hcg trigger shot that day with timed intercourse. Im cd21 now.


----------

